# PvP EQ im Raid



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen Leute,

wie der Titel schon beschreibt, wollte ich fragen was ihr davon haltet wenn "DDs" mit Gladiator sachen im Raid rumhüpfen?!?

Ich war gestern in PDK10er (Ja ich weis isn causal raid aber genau auf meinem Niveau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und die hälfte der DDs und Heiler war fast komplett mit Gladiatorsachen ausgerüstet. Nach dem 4ten wipe bei den 2 Würmern bin ich gegangen...

Was macht ihr wenn ihr PvP Leute im raid habt? Geht ihr direkt oder versucht ihrs wenigstens?

Ich bin das letzte mal in so ner grp gewesen. (1h später hatte ich ne grp und PDK lag sehr schnell (bis auf die Valkyren, da es manche einfach nicht gerafft haben))

ich freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (8. Oktober 2009)

sowas hab ich schon seit langem nicht erlebt, vielleicht so zu Naxx10er Zeiten, dass jemand, geschweige denn mehrere, sein Equip wegen der Stats mit pvp-Kram aufgehübscht hat. 
Es gibt doch an jeder Ecke lila pve- Equip, da ist es doch schwerer, sich pvp Kram zuzulegen.
Schwer vorstellbar, diese Situation.


----------



## Psykomoon (8. Oktober 2009)

Hat nichts mit den Sachen zu tun, sondern mit Skill...

so long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokawaki (8. Oktober 2009)

Nunja diverse Gladiwaffen haben eine berechtigung da diese verdammt gut für die meisten melee klassen sind und von der BiS Statistik auf Platz 2-5 angesiedelt

Die TW Hose fürn Dudu tank is auch in ordnung. Diverse Trinkets.

Aber Setteile absolut fail


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Psykomoon schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit den Sachen zu tun, sondern mit Skill...



Das kann ich so nicht ganz glauben.
Ich hab Komplettes tank eq, komplettes pvp eq und nochn "naja" dmg eq.
Wenn ich mich vor ne boss Puppe stelle ist es dmg mäßig so:

DDeq > Tank eq > PvP eq

@Mondokawaki
Gegen Waffen Sag ich nix, aber gegen Komplette Sets


----------



## Duselette (8. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich diesen Raid zu leiten habe, weise ich die Leute höflich darauf hin, ihr PvE Equip anzuziehen. Machen sie es nach erneuter Aufforderung nicht, können sie sich einen anderen Raid suchen.

Zum Glück kommt das meistens nur bei Archavons Kammer vor. Liegt auch vielleicht daran, dass ich auf einem PvE Server spiele. ich denke, auf einem PvP Server wird es ungleich mehr SPieler geben, die in PvP Klamotten rumhüpfen


----------



## hawayboy (8. Oktober 2009)

wen leute gut pvp spielen (betonung liegt auf gut)    sollte der größte teil des pve contends ebenso wenig herausfordernd sein wie für die meisten pve'ler

was das equip angeht
skill>equip             

Jedoch ist ganz klar   wen ich nen pve ler   und nen pvpler die es gleich gut drauf haben im raid habe, wird der pveler mit dem equip  besser abschneiden
grundsätzlich ist pvp equip net schlecht  es gibt durchaus auch teile die ich selber anlegen würde.

bis vor kurzem trug ich die zündunsarmschienen   und ich muss sagen   das einige pvp armschienen durchaus besser sind als die zündungsarmschienen   SOLANGE man noch am hitcap ist (ich spreche gerade für mage)

auch die pvp waffen sind teilweise echt übelst geil wenn man noch mit sachen aus uldu 10 rumrennt   weil da einfach mal übelst viel spell drauf ist 

pvp equip ist nicht unbedingt schlecht    je nach equip kan man sich damit auch durchaus verbessern.
aber ein gleichlevriges pve equip ist auf jeden fall sinnvoller

achso, da ich kaum random raide würd ich ihn fragen ob er auch n pve equip hat.
wenn er verneint würde ich ihn 1-2 wipes mal beobachten  (recount ftw) und wen er zu sehr hinter den anderen her hinkt würde ich ihn bitten zu gehen, da er damit die ganze grp gefährdet


----------



## Mondokawaki (8. Oktober 2009)

@Gonzo wie gesagt die paar Sachen die ich aufgezählt habe haben im PVE eine Berechtigung. Setteile find ich auch unsinnig. Aber Waffen Trinkets und naja die Dudutank tW Hose find ich absolut sinnig.


----------



## Seryma (8. Oktober 2009)

PvP-Teile im PvE kann ich garnicht haben, und wenns nur ne Hero-Ini ist...

Im PvP-Equip fehlt:
- Hitcap
- Angriffskraft bzw ZM und Int zugunsten von Abhärtung und zuviel Life!

Trinkets und Waffen lass ich noch durchgehen, alles andere wird kommentarlos rausgeworfen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin um jeden PvPler im Raid fro!

Wieso?

WEIL DIE DIE EINZIGEN SPIELER SIND, DIE IHRE KLASSE NOCH BEHERRSCHEN UND DAS MOVEMENT IM GRIFF HABEN!


ich muss dauernd mit ansehen wie die pveler im Feuer von Koralon stehen bleiben, bei Ony im atem verrecken, es nicht schaffen in PdK bei den Twinks die Kugeln einzufangen usw.... klar sind halt nur random raids... aber da bin ich echt froh um jeden PvPler

zudem sind die PvPler neuerdings so gut ausgerüstet, das der Verlust vom Main Attribut gut wetgemacht wird. Wer hat schon eine 255dps Waffe...  oder ein Kolben mit 621 ZM?


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> @Gonzo wie gesagt die paar Sachen die ich aufgezählt habe haben im PVE eine Berechtigung. Setteile find ich auch unsinnig. Aber Waffen Trinkets und naja die Dudutank tW Hose find ich absolut sinnig.



Ich habs gerafft, wollte auch nur sagen, daß bei dds 90% der PvP Teile in meinen augen fürn A*** sind im PvE.
Tanks sind die einzigste Klasse, die im PvE sich mit manchen PvP teilen sehen lassen können da sie gerade bei frischen 80iger tanks oft zum critimun sein helfen.

Aber wenn ein mage komplett in s6 rumläuft, Abhärtung etc. gesockelt hat und den Boss nur mit 60% der Zauber trifft... Dann bin ich der Meinung das da was falsch läuft... Und ich hatte 4 von solchen Helden im raid.


----------



## Mondokawaki (8. Oktober 2009)

@Vorposter ^^ nicht so ganz. (seryema)

Ich erinnere immernoch an die TW Hose für den Dudutank ^^ das ding ist brutal gut grade weil noch gut Life drauf ist.
Zudem ist man einmal caped verteilt sich die BiS Liste neu und es kann durchaus sein das mal ein PVP Teil in den Top 15 dabei ist.

Nehmen wir nen neue Aresession die erscheint während ein aktueller cont nicht clear ist. So kann es durchaus sein das sich mal ein paar Sachen in den Top 5 BiS wiederfindet ^^

@Gonzo jo das geht auch mal gar nicht ^^

@flamer da über mir! Is schon toll wenn ihr so imba movement habt und mit euren gammel dps zahlen abschmiert *hust*


----------



## Runner2808 (8. Oktober 2009)

Also Gladi waffen haben auch nach meiner meinung Berechtigung zum raid.
schaut euch selbst die s7 2h axt z.b. an. die macht kranken schaden.


----------



## Saladarxyz (8. Oktober 2009)

Psykomoon schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit den Sachen zu tun, sondern mit Skill...
> 
> so long
> 
> ...




durch aus hat es mit den sachen zu tun
weil auf dem gladi zeugs ist keine trefferwertung drauf und für dds ist das mal ganz schlecht
gut bei heilen weiß ich net wie das mit gladi zeugs ist aber ich denk mal die halten net so lange durch als heiler mit pve ausrüstung


----------



## Poorboii (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil muss zugeben das in meinem PvE EQ auch eine PvP Armschiene seinen platz gefunden hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Könnte daran liegen das ich bis jetzt noch kein dropluckt hatte für n PvE Teil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> pve spacken im Feuer von Koralon stehen bleiben



Lass doch bitte die Beleidigungen!
Das soll ne diskussion werden, vll. kann mir ja jemand erklären das manche PvP Sachen sinn haben, aber so wie du schreibst stellt man sofort im Kopf auf Ignore... Also bitte sachlichbleiben!


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

oke, zu Herzen genommen und editiert...

aber ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung (die jetzt hoffentlich diskussionsfähig ist)


eventuell noch zu der Frage wegen PvP Heiler im Pve. Da ich die neue Arena Waffe + Schild habe, komme ich auf 2,6k ZM unbuffed. Da bin ich oft #1 im Heal. 

Klar auch ich habe einige Teile durch ein PvE Item ersetzt, wenn ich PvE machen will. Dennoch habe ich über 600 Abhärtung mit meinem PvE Equip^^ Das einzige was mir auffällt, ist mein Mana. Da bin ich meistens mit meinen 19k unbuffed weit unter dem schnitt.. Muss ich halt einmal mehr das Mana reg anwerfen oder nach einer Manaflut fragen. Aber bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme damit.

Bei den DDler ist halt bischen anders, da diese zu wenig Hit haben. Trotzdem fährt mein Arena Partner mit voller Gladi ausrüstung und unerbittlicher waffe mit MS skillung einen dps von 3-4k was eigentlich gut reicht für alle inis ausser PDOK


----------



## Mondokawaki (8. Oktober 2009)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> durch aus hat es mit den sachen zu tun
> weil auf dem gladi zeugs ist keine trefferwertung drauf und für dds ist das mal ganz schlecht
> gut bei heilen weiß ich net wie das mit gladi zeugs ist aber ich denk mal die halten net so lange durch als heiler mit pve ausrüstung




Nunja ich sags gern nochmal: Hitcap = 1 mal ulduar rennen^^

Mal ehrlich du bekommst dein Hitcap nachgeschmissen es ist nichtmehr so das man vol pve für caps braucht. 
Das wahr mal zu BC so


----------



## Psykomoon (8. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Ich habs gerafft, wollte auch nur sagen, daß bei dds 90% der PvP Teile in meinen augen fürn A*** sind im PvE.
> Tanks sind die einzigste Klasse, die im PvE sich mit manchen PvP teilen sehen lassen können da sie gerade bei frischen 80iger tanks oft zum critimun sein helfen.
> 
> Aber wenn ein mage komplett in s6 rumläuft, Abhärtung etc. gesockelt hat und den Boss nur mit 60% der Zauber trifft... Dann bin ich der Meinung das da was falsch läuft... Und ich hatte 4 von solchen Helden im raid.



Blödsinn... sry

Die Leute werden sicher Hit besitzen und nicht mit 0 Hit da rein gehen...


----------



## Buschwalker (8. Oktober 2009)

wenn jemand im raid mit pvp zeug rummrennt seis nur ak25 gibts nen kick und wenn er flamt kommt er auf ignore und gut ist. Im PvE sollte man PvE equip tragen und kein gladizeug -.-


----------



## Mondokawaki (8. Oktober 2009)

Psykomoon schrieb:


> Blödsinn... sry
> 
> Die Leute werden sicher Hit besitzen und nicht mit 0 Hit da rein gehen...



Höre ich da das mimimi eines verweifelten PVPler der meint er rockt im PVE?^^


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

Buschwalker schrieb:


> wenn jemand im raid mit pvp zeug rummrennt seis nur ak25 gibts nen kick und wenn er flamt kommt er auf ignore und gut ist. Im PvE sollte man PvE equip tragen und kein gladizeug -.-


und wieso nicht?



Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Höre ich da das mimimi eines verweifelten PVPler der meint er rockt im PVE?^^


PvPler sind nicht nur die besseren Spieler, nein sie sind auch toleranter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





manchmal muss ich fast kotzen, wenn ich bei den Fractions champs in PdK10 noch jedem seine CC Fähigkeiten erklären muss -.-


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Trotzdem fährt mein Arena Partner mit voller Gladi ausrüstung und unerbittlicher waffe mit MS skillung einen dps von 3-4k was eigentlich gut reicht für alle inis ausser PDOK


Du glaubst garnicht wie ich mir das im Raid gewünscht habe...
Gut, meinung Angepasst; Skill + PvP Eq kann doch was geben.
Aber meilenweit am hitcap vorbei zusein regt mich echt auf! Ich als Tank hab sogar zu viel davon...


----------



## Vanitra (8. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt durchaus einige Items die man nutzen kann, aber nicht sollte da es im PvE Content eine sehr viel größere Auswahl für jeden Slot gibt.

Bei Jäger seh ich das ich in PvP Gear ca. 3k Life mehr habe, dafür aber ca 2000 Mana, ca. 1000 Angriffskraft und 8% Crit weniger. Ganz wichtig ist natürlich das ich im PvP-Setup genau 0 Hit mitbringe.
Bei anderen Klassen wird es ähnlich sein und so ist jedes noch so gutes PvP-Gear schon allein wegen dem fehlenden Hit im PvE Content nicht zu gebrauchen.

Wie Duselette würde ich jeden im Raid auf das PvP Equip hinweisen und bei Nichtreaktion durch einen anderen ersetzen.
Im Gegenzug würde ich aber auch gern im Schlachtfeld alle mit Questgear und die T8/T9 Heinis rauskicken. :>
Leider geht das dort nicht. -.-

Was die Waffen angeht.  Nur die höchsten und besten PvP-Waffen (iLevel 239+) die man gegen Rating bekommt sind gleich auf mit den Ulduar 25 oder höher Waffen und dann kann man sie schon mal nutzen. Aber ansonsten kann man sie vergessen. Das Einsatzgebiet der PvP Waffen ist ein anderes.


----------



## Mondokawaki (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> und wieso nicht?
> 
> 
> PvPler sind nicht nur die besseren Spieler, nein sie sind auch toleranter
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja im PVE sucken die meisten ziemlich ab aber ich muss dir in ein paar Punkten Recht geben. Ich mach zB Are und Bgs um meine spielerischen Fähigkeiten zu pushen. Was movement und klassenverständniss angeht kann man da erst richtig sehn was man drauf hat.

Trotzdem rocke ich in meinem PVE Set 3 mal mehr als im PVP set im PVE so what ^^

Tolleranz is für sissis ^^


----------



## gerdmobach (8. Oktober 2009)

PVP Gear in einer PVE Instanz geht nicht.

Ich weise den Spieler darauf hin sich umzuziehen.
Sollte er es nach 2 maliger Aufforderung nicht machen bekommt er zur Wahl gestellt freiwillig zu gehen oder auf jeglichen Loot zu verzichten.
Sollte der Spieler mit seinen PVP Zeugs keine Leistung bringen und nur scheisse bauen sowie den Erfolg beim weiterkommen in der Instanz behindern gibt es sofort den kick.
Und wenn so ein *möchtegernpveitemträger* sein zeugs nicht verzaubert und gesockelt hat darf er vor der Instanz stehen bleiben und das Schild suchen wo geschrieben steht : *du kommst nicht hier rein.*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorschlag an Blizzard : Programmiert es so das Char mit PVP Zeugs keine PVE Instanz betreten kann ... das löst am besten das Problem ... und wenn dann auch gleich das Grün Blau Itemträger sich erst gar nicht fürn Raid Invitet oder über die Suche anmalden können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (8. Oktober 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> PvP-Teile im PvE kann ich garnicht haben, und wenns nur ne Hero-Ini ist...
> 
> Im PvP-Equip fehlt:
> - Hitcap
> ...




Schwachsinn hoch Fünf, weil mal wieder derbe verallgemeinert.

Ich hab sowohl mit meinem Hunter, als auch meinem DK das komplette deadly Set und da ist kein Hit drauf ?
Dann mach mal die Augen auf, denn nur weil die Leute dann falsch sockeln, muss das noch lange nicht auf alle Klassen bzw. Spieler zutreffen.

Bei beiden genannten Klassen hab ich das Hitcap problemlos drin, bei meiner Schami durch den skillbaren Bonus ebenfalls, nur bei meiner Eule und meinem Shadow haperts noch etwas.

Mag sein das der Damgeoutput durch PvE-Sets ab 8,5 höher ist, aber mein DK steht z. B. deutlich länger, eben weil dann doch wieder die Abhärtung zum tragen kommt und es mag zwar sein das ein Bosskampf dann etwas länger dauert, aber was nutzt es einem wenn jemand in T8 110 Prozent Schaden im Vergleich zum Deadly macht, dafgür dann aber immer wieder Krits einfängt, die es den Heilern erheblich schwerer machen ?!

Klar, Krits kann ich auch fangen, nur richten die bei mir eben deutlich weniger aus, womit man wieder mal bei purer Mathematik wären.

Ich hab auf Ysera nur Probleme mit den Jungs in ihrem T9 Set, weil deren Damagespitzen einfach deutlich höher sind, aber alles in T8 fällt um und das, obwohl mein DK "nur" Unholy ist.

Es ist IMMER ne Frage des Skills und zwar nicht nur vom PvP-equipten Spieler, sondern auch vom Rest der Gruppe, speziell wenn man direkt am Anang sieht das der eine eben kein PvE-Kram trägt.

Für die Hardmodes, da würde ich es noch akzeptieren wenn mich niemand mitnehmen würde, aber für alle normalen Inis und Raids, pffff 


Schiebt es also nicht auf die ach so bösen PvP-equipten Spieler, sondern spielt als TEAM, dann geht das auch, aber wenn man natürlich generell die Schuld bei anderen sucht, dann wird das nix.




> wenn jemand im raid mit pvp zeug rummrennt seis nur ak25 gibts nen kick und wenn er flamt kommt er auf ignore und gut ist. Im PvE sollte man PvE equip tragen und kein gladizeug -.-



Na klar, du nimmst lieber nen blau/grün equpiten PvE-ler mit, Hauptsache er trägt kein PvP-Set, aber sicher, denn alle, die gerade 80 geworden sind, die haben natürlich SOFORT ein komplettes lila PvE-Set, richtig ?

Geht mal zum Arzt Leute, aber zu nem guten und lasst euch den Kopf gerade rücken, denn 80 Prozent der PvE-ler haben EWIG kein Equipment, das auch nur ansatzweise mit dem PvP-Kram mithalten kann, denn WENN sie es hätten, dann müssten sie nicht erst in Inis und Raids rennen, um eben dieses zu bekommen.

Davon, das auch ihr möchtegern Rul0r mal klein angefangen habt und genauso froh gewesen seid, wenn euch underequpiten "R0x0r" einer mitgenommen hat, davon fang ich gar nicht erst an.


----------



## Mondokawaki (8. Oktober 2009)

1. Life ist unerheblich. Life bringt genau o DPS
2. Kippt ihr um dann nicht wegen zuwenig life sondern weil = Scheiß Movement vielleicht is auch der heiler schlecht oder ihr seids out of range

3 LIFE = 0 DPS

4 bis auf ein paar teile ist pvp zeugs im PVE crap  (waffen trinkets mal ausgenommen)

Is halt mal so


----------



## Elda (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh nebenbei meistens mit Relentless offset und Furious stab Raiden rest ist T9+ Pdk gear bin trotzdem der beste Heiler im Raid :s


----------



## Super PePe (8. Oktober 2009)

pvp leute im pve ? sowas gibt es beim equipcheckwahn? tztztz
kicken und gut oder selbst gehen
und wenn nun einer der herren meinte er kann doch mit pvp, dann werden wir 2 oder 3 mal 2on2 oder 3on3 machen und ich werde euch so die hölle heiß machen, wenn wir losen, denn an mir pve equipten kann es nicht liegen - denn wir sind ja ein team ....


----------



## pixeljedi (8. Oktober 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> PVP Gear in einer PVE Instanz geht nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




im gegenzug  fordere ich dann blizz auf ,es so einzurichten das spieler mit pve equip kein bg betreten können/dürfen.
es nervt wenn die hälfte des schlachtzuges gleich aus den latschen kippt und den rest des bg insbesondere in 1kwinter
angelt oder andersweitig rum leecht..
wenn in 1k winter die pvpler sich nich den arsch aufreissen wüeden könnten die herrn pveler nich in AK roxxorn..meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


so long 
mfg


----------



## Resch (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe schon genug Leute gesehen, die mit ca 70-80% PVP Gear bei Archa waren und viele PVE'ler imd dmg verblasen haben. Solang man z.B genug Hit+WK hat in seinem PVP Equip (Was ziemlich leicht durch Schmuckstücke und ein bis zwei Teile locker geht) ist es mir als Raidleiter bumbs.

Spätestens nach dem 1 Wipe bzw. den ersten Boss in einem Raid schau ich mir das Penismeter an um zu schauen wer sich ziehen lässt. Solang es aber klappt und man sieht das sich alle anstrengen ists mir auch egal.

Leute von vorne herein auszuschließen ist sowas von affich. (Zumindest in den meisten fällen)
Hab schon grün,blaue Spieler gehabt die locker ihre 3,5k Dps gefahren haben.


----------



## Mondokawaki (8. Oktober 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> im gegenzug  fordere ich dann blizz auf ,es so einzurichten das spieler mit pve equip kein bg betreten können/dürfen.
> es nervt wenn die hälfte des schlachtzuges gleich aus den latschen kippt und den rest des bg insbesondere in 1kwinter
> angelt oder andersweitig rum leecht..
> wenn in 1k winter die pvpler sich nich den arsch aufreissen wüeden könnten die herrn pveler nich in AK roxxorn..meine meinung
> ...




Ja genau als ob blaues levelgear für BGs !!!!!!!!!!! und TW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nicht ausreichen würde:p
Bgs und TW sind der Kindergarten des PVPs jetz tu nicht so als müsstest du dir ja so krass den Arsch
aufreissen ^^


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Davon, das auch ihr möchtegern Rul0r mal klein angefangen habt und genauso froh gewesen seid, wenn euch underequpiten "R0x0r" einer mitgenommen hat, davon fang ich gar nicht erst an.


Das is klar, daß nicht jeder Episch vom Himmel fällt.
Aber ein gewisses minimum Eq muss man in nem Raid erwarten. PDK ist nicht der Hyperraid, ich weis. Aber rechtfretigt das, daß ich Leute mitschleife die nicht raffen wie das Spiel geht? Wenn jeder sein PvP zeugs so wie du an PvE anpasst kanns gelingen, aber dafür ist es doch einfach nicht gedacht... oder versteh ich da was falsch?


----------



## Super PePe (8. Oktober 2009)

wow besteht nicht nur aus dds!
sollen doch die pvpler einen pvp raid mit pvpequipten tank und pvp equipten heilern machen ... viel spass .. und das video davon bitte verlinken


----------



## Mjuu (8. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> wow besteht nicht nur aus dds!
> sollen doch die pvpler einen pvp raid mit pvpequipten tank und pvp equipten heilern machen ... viel spass .. und das video davon bitte verlinken



du weißt schon das man in furious sachen definitiv besser heilen bzw. schaden machen kann als im t7?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Also ich bin um jeden PvPler im Raid fro!
> 
> Wieso?
> 
> ...



Exactly  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phaatom (8. Oktober 2009)

ich sags mal so ich hatte leztens nen mage mit pvp equip dabei der hat ordentlich dps gemacht aber den haben wa nur als ausnahme mitgenommen weil der auch schon bekannt war das der gut zoggen kann.
das einzigste was im pve an pvp crap nützt sin einizg und allein die waffen.

mfg,
phaatom


----------



## Maladin (8. Oktober 2009)

Unterlasst bitte die unsachlichen und provokativen Beiträge. Ich habe Beleidigungen entfernt.

/wink maladin


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Oktober 2009)

Jo ... nen Raid wiped 4 x, weil nen paar DD im Gladiset nur 4,5 k dps statt 5,5 k fahren ... schon klar ... daran wirds gerade bei den Würmern gelegen haben ! Nicht etwas am movement oder so.


----------



## pixeljedi (8. Oktober 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Ja genau als ob blaues levelgear für BGs !!!!!!!!!!! und TW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nicht ausreichen würde:p
> Bgs und TW sind der Kindergarten des PVPs jetz tu nicht so als müsstest du dir ja so krass den Arsch
> aufreissen ^^



ich rede nich von mir sonder von der allgemeinheit..

würd mich schon interessieren wie ein blau/grüner raid die burg defft^^ oder  einnimmt!!

und wenn du verstehen würdest was ich  meine,müstest du hier nich solche sprüche drücken.

kein pvp gear,keine burg==kein AK 10/25. soweit verstanden?


mfg


----------



## gerdmobach (8. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> wow besteht nicht nur aus dds!
> sollen doch die pvpler einen pvp raid mit pvpequipten tank und pvp equipten heilern machen ... viel spass .. und das video davon bitte verlinken



Ein PVP Gear Raid das Video will ich sehn oder ne lieber nicht muss nicht zusehen wie ein wippe nach dem anderen kommt ... obwohl ma was zum Lachen wäre nicht übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (8. Oktober 2009)

oft denke ich 'mensch sind die menschen merkbefreit und der rest sowieso'
schonmal auf die idee gekommen euch beides zu farmen?
das gilt für beide lager: pveler können sich für ihre tonnen an steinbewahrersplittern das einsteiger pvp set besorgen und die pvpler für ihre täglichen heromarken pve equip (ruf items eingechlossen) ... sowas zählt auch zu skill und nicht mit der brechstange irgendwas zu erzwingen


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> du weißt schon das man in furious sachen definitiv besser heilen bzw. schaden machen kann als im t7?


Das wissen die lieben PvE nicht, die wissen so manches nciht, aus das PvPler ein Hit von 5% haben..... da muss man nur noch 1 PvE Hit Trinket anziehen und gut ist...



> Ja genau als ob blaues levelgear für BGs !!!!!!!!!!! und TW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! nicht ausreichen würde:p
> Bgs und TW sind der Kindergarten des PVPs jetz tu nicht so als müsstest du dir ja so krass den Arsch
> aufreissen ^^



/sign ^^ BG's ist das PvP für PvEler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Arena ist erst richtiges PvP. Meine Meinung


----------



## Mondokawaki (8. Oktober 2009)

pixeljedi schrieb:


> du bist der ober paul oder?
> 
> ich rede nich von mir sonder von der allgemeinheit..
> 
> ...




loool ^^ jetz tust du schon wieder so als wäre das schwer XD ich hau mich weg


----------



## Super PePe (8. Oktober 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> du weißt schon das man in furious sachen definitiv besser heilen bzw. schaden machen kann als im t7?


warum vergleichst du 200 pve items mit 239er pvp items? der sinn erschließt sich mir kaum
da könnte ich dagegenhalten und sagen mein 258er def tank wird jeden 239er furiousus zum geistheiler schicken .. das ist absolut substanzlos


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Jo ... nen Raid wiped 4 x, weil nen paar DD im Gladiset nur 4,5 k dps statt 5,5 k fahren ... schon klar ... daran wirds gerade bei den Würmern gelegen haben ! Nicht etwas am movement oder so.


Wenn es 4,5k gewesen wären, würd ich heute nicht nen thread aufmachen und rumheulen... Es geht einfach darum, daß ich immer wieder sehe das Leute mit PvP sachen meinen alles im PvE bereich umhauen zu können. ich sage, daß bis auf wenige ausnahmen die ihr pvp zuegs in richtung pve sockeln vz etc verbessern (was ja denn sinn des pvp Zeugs wieder aufhebt) einfach nichts im PvE Raid zu suchen haben.


----------



## Ronack (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich muss sagen pvp equip hat nichts in raid zu tun pvp zu pvp pve zu pve weil ich finde um so mehr pvp equip desto mehr verlierst du ja auch an pve statts. aber jeder muss es selber wissen was und wie er es findet.
Bei uns weiß ich es nur da war es mal so hatten raid und einer war mit pvp equip also 2 teile im raid ra hat es gesehen und gleich 50dkp weniger.


----------



## Ymenia (8. Oktober 2009)

Moin Leuts!

Also ich für meinen Teil hasse PvP...nun ja...ich hab vor Kurzem meine Schami hochgespielt und finde nun zum Verrecken keine besseren Armschienen mehr, als die Stoffdinger aus der PdC (zumindest nicht in dem Bereich wo ich mit ihr raiden gehe). Tjoar kurz mal rumgeschaut und siehe da 38k Ehre für nette Armschienen, die auch noch besser sind. Also musste ich meine Theorie "PvP ist schei.ße" erst mal zurückstellen und leider dafür sorgen, dass meine Kurze ein wenig PvP macht, um irgendwann die Armschienen ihr eigen nennen zu können.

Zu BC fand ich es ganz schlimm mit PvP Zeug, das kam selbst mit dem letzten Set (ja steinigt mich, kP welches S das war) nicht mal annähernd an Werte vom T6 ran. Bei Non-Set-Items wie Armschienen oder Trinkets konnte man es - wie heute auch noch - durchgehen lassen, aber da war dann absolut Ende. Die heutigen Teile haben zumindest im Ansatz die Stats die man in der Klasse auch tatsächlich braucht (zB war auf den wenigsten Priesterteilen früher Wille, -> Holy/Shadow -> Wille -> Zaubermacht, vom Manareg mal abgesehen).

Was PvPler in Instanzen angeht (und auch zu dem netten Herren, der meint, PvEler haben das Movement net drauf):
Ich nehm sie mit, solang sie zumindest die Gegner treffen und mehr Schaden machen als der Heiler - in Heros. Im Raid hätte ich dann doch lieber Leute, die mehr Wert auf andere Stats legen, als auf Ausdauer und Resilence. 

Was das Movement betrifft, so haben doch, finde ich, beide Spielarten gleichermaßen Probleme damit. Die einen können es, die anderen nicht. Ich bezweifle, dass Schurke XY im BG aus dem Blizzard geht, den der Mage über sich gecastet hat, um dann anschließend - nach wegblinzeln - vom Mage weggepustet zu werden. 

Das Problem ist eher die fehlende Konzentration, das geringe Maß an Geduld, von der ja die wenigsten einen Hauch abgekriegt haben und die Hinterkopfstimme, die sagt: "Du brauchst doch nix machen, Blizz bläst doch eh allen Zucker in den Hintern. Du kannst ruhig die falschen Kugeln (Twins) einsammeln, irgendwer heilt das schon weg, weils ja eh viel zu einfach ist" Manchmal ist das eben nicht so und da tun sich PvP- und PvE-Spieler mal so gar nichts.


----------



## Mjuu (8. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> warum vergleichst du 200 pve items mit 239er pvp items? der sinn erschließt sich mir kaum



ganz einfach, weil nicht jeder der pvp macht und dies auch beherrscht das gegenstück im pve hat, sondern nur z.b. t7


----------



## Super PePe (8. Oktober 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> ganz einfach, weil nicht jeder der pvp macht und dies auch beherrscht das gegenstück im pve hat, sondern nur z.b. t7


lies oben nochmal
und es ist für jeden pvpler möglich sich min 226-232 items zu besorgen ohne viel aufwand


----------



## Vanitra (8. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Ich hab sowohl mit meinem Hunter, als auch meinem DK das komplette deadly Set und da ist kein Hit drauf ?


Genau, guckst du hier sind genau *0* Hit drauf.

Nur durch Kette, Ring, Umhang (die nicht zum Set gehören) bekommst du 3x38 Hit und auch nur wenn du die Sieges<XYZ> des tödlichen Gladiators Teile nimmst, aber normal nimmt man die Triumphaler <XYZ> des tödlichen Gladiators weil da Crit drauf ist, denn die Hit anstelle dessen nützen einem im PvP nichts. Ansonsten ist da nirgends Hit drauf und die 3x38 sind absolut nicht ausreichend um ans Cap zu kommen. Wenn du jetzt meinst du müsstest noch ein Trinket mit Hit nehmen oder Hit vielleicht sogar noch skillen, schon in dem Moment verschwendest du in 4 Slots Potential und wichtige Punkte im Skillbaum wo eigentlich Agi/Crit/AP drin sein sollte bzw. was mehr DPS bringt und mit Sicherheit kommst du dann nie an die DPS heran die mit vollem PvE Gear möglich wären.


----------



## Mjuu (8. Oktober 2009)

Super schrieb:


> lies oben nochmal
> und es ist für jeden pvpler möglich sich min 226-232 items zu besorgen ohne viel aufwand


beim tank isses wieder was anderes aber ich finds schon idiotisch wenn man leuten sagt, sie sollen lieber t7 tragen als s6 bzw. s7, weil die leistung einfach schlechter so ist.


----------



## Hamburgperle (8. Oktober 2009)

@ Super ... weil manche Leute leichter an LvL 239 pvp Klamotten kommen als an LvL 239 Pve equipp ... mal selbst nachdenken, bevor man über andere denkt, sie seien merkbefreit.

Und nen DD, der nen komplettes Gladiset vom wütenden oder besser hat, wird sicher im Schaden net so abfallen, daß er einen Rad aufhält. 

Wir haben vor 4 Tagen Naxx 10er random gemacht und hatten 2 Leute bei mit unter 1 k dps ... sind 3 oder 4 x gewipt , ABER ! wir sind bis zum Ende durchgekommen ... und haben Kel geschafft im 2. Try.

Es ist Unsinn zu sagen, ich nehme den und den grundsätzlich nicht mit, weil der ne pvp Hose anhat. Dann kannst auch sagen, ich nehme keine Frauen mit, weil ... oder keine Leute unter 15 Jahren oder what ever ...  So pauschale Urteile sind kompletter Quatsch und das die hier wiedermal diskutiert werden, ist noch größerer Unsinn.

Fakt bleibt, daß PvPler ab einem bestimmten Rating das deutlich bessere movement gegenüber einem normalen PvE´ler haben ... und es bleibt auch Fakt, daß bei vielen Bossen und in fast allen WICHTIGEN Situationen im Raid, nicht die reine dps zählt und über win or lose entscheiden. Der alten Regel, wer länger lebt, macht länger Schaden kann ja nun auch kein eingefleischter PvE´ler widersprechen. Und was heal und Tank angeht, halte ich nen Tank in PvP Klamotten für durchaus schwieriger, als nen heal ... ich würde liebend gern einen PvP Heiler mit nem 2,4 k ranking im Raid haben, wenns sein muss auch im vollen Gladiset, weil der auch unter Druck und bei vollem momevent nen Plan hat, seinen Tank oder seine Gruppe am Leben zu halten.

Also bewertet Leute nicht nur nach Klamotten, sondern nachdem was sie der Gruppe nützen. Wenn jemand im PvP Set nur 1,5 k dps macht im AK 25, kann man ihn deswegen kicken, aber net wegen der Klamotten.

So long


----------



## Super PePe (8. Oktober 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> beim tank isses wieder was anderes aber ich finds schon idiotisch wenn man leuten sagt, sie sollen lieber t7 tragen als s6 bzw. s7, weil die leistung einfach schlechter so ist.


darum ging es auch nicht ... 
weil weder ein t7 equipt noch ein s6 s7er hat was im endcontent verloren, wenn einer mit s6 aus langeweile t7 content spielt, kann er das tun so wie leute auch mit t7 sinnlos bgs machen können aber wenn ein t7 sich zum 2on2 -5on5 anmeldet hört der spass auf (weil das dem team nix bringt)
das gleiche betrifft auch den sinnbefreiten equipcheck für pveler die in blau/equip 200er items nicht auf t7 content gehen dürfen weil der leader merkbefreit ist ... das alles gehört zum skill (das wissen wo was geeignet für ist) und wenn ich als pveler den drang nach arena habe, sollte man ein wenig ehrgeiz besitzen udn sich das passende pvp zeug besorgen. das gleiche erwarte ich von highend pvplern die merh sehen wollen als nur den hero/t7.5 content



> @ Super ... weil manche Leute leichter an LvL 239 pvp Klamotten kommen als an LvL 239 Pve equipp ... mal selbst nachdenken, bevor man über andere denkt, sie seien merkbefreit.


ja dann denk mal nach wie man ohne stress selbst als pvpler an 226er item kommst, mit denen kannst dir dann ohne viel stress 232+ items farmen ohne dein pvp zu vernachlässigen


----------



## Mondokawaki (8. Oktober 2009)

Ja es is ja auch so das PVE ler die ewigkeiten in raids rennen NULL aber auch NULL Movement ham^^ kommt schon euer PVP Movementimbajoker is für den Popo ^^
Deswegen is euer DPS trotzdem mies


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

@Hamburgperle
lies dir mal den 2ten Absatz von *Vanitra *durch, dann merkst du, daß PvP ler nicht schlecht sind sondern wichtige Stats "verschenken"

und immer dieses "OMG LOLOLO PVE NULL MOVEMENT" Leute das stimmt so nicht, Raider die die Bosse kennen sterben gewiss nicht am Paralysierenden Gift der Würmer, was ich hingegen des öfternen bei PvP equipteten gesehen habe.


----------



## Ymenia (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich frag mich immer noch, warum PvPler ja angeblich Movement so viel besser beherrschen sollen, als PvEler...das is totaler Quark!

Kann mich Alf nur anschließen: Schaden und DPS bei PvP-DD bleibt mies, bei PvP-Heilern würde ich mal einfach behaupten es geht, wäre aber nicht unbedingt sinnig.


----------



## Hosenschisser (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Also ich bin um jeden PvPler im Raid fro!
> 
> Wieso?
> 
> ...



Das kann ja mal überhaupt nicht sein!

Warum?

Ich hab noch NIE pvp betrieben!

Hätte dir wohl sowieso niemand geglaubt, daß du ALLE WoW-Spieler kennst.
Stammtischparole, mehr nicht was du da abgelassen hast.


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Hosenschisser
Gibts noch ein Kommentar zum vollquote? Bist du der selben Meinung? Oder dagegen?

EDITH: SRY war zu schnell


----------



## jay390 (8. Oktober 2009)

Da frag ich mich doch glatt warum Blizz PvE und PvP getrennt hat. Komisch, muss ich mal ne Beschwerdemail schreiben, dass die doch das einfach zusammen legen sollen. Ich mein wenn ihr PvPler ja soviel Movement und so gutes Gear habt, dass ihr locker Anub in PDoK 25er mit ner Full PvP Grp klatscht, ohne wipes angemerkt, dann ist das doch sinnlos.

Find ich dämlich. Im PvE Endcontent haben PvP equipte definitiv nix verloren, genauso wie PvE equipte nix in der Arena zu suchen haben. In Naxx kann ichs verstehen, dass einer ein paar PvP Sachen anhat, aber alles ab Ulduar abslout NO GO!!

Kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten!


----------



## philits (8. Oktober 2009)

also ich würd mit pvp equipten leuten nid wirklich pdk raiden. weil da weiß man nie, ob die auch im pve gut sind.

das einzige was ich mir an pvp equip in pve einreden lasse, sind die trinkets, sprich zB das mit +111 zaubermacht oder das hit bzw. krit trinket. die sind ja auch ganz nice teilweise für pve aber der rest sollte dann schon pvegear sein.


----------



## Super PePe (8. Oktober 2009)

warum werdet ihr sobald man argumente bringt, die so einleuchtend sind wie eine 1000watt leuchte, unsachlich ... movement kannst du bei keinem am equip ablesen jedenfalls nicht beim derzeitigen durchschnittlichen equipstand .. das argument, sofern man es als argument bezeichnen kann, pvpler hätten movement und pveler nicht, ist so auf dünnem eis gebaut und nicht belegbar, dasz es eigentlich als hilflose provokation angesehen werden kann. es unterstreicht nur einmal mehr den stereotyp des pvplers und dient nicht der diskussion.

gegenfrage:
wer von den pvpler hier will mit sagen wir einem t7 hexer 2on2 2000er+ wertung machen (mit bissel abhärtung gesockelt und bissel vz druff versteht sich)? gibts freiwillige?


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich dachte das Problem wäre mit Ende von BC und S2 für Ehre weitestgehend ausgestorben, da es ja mittlerweile sehr viel leichter ist ein PvE-Equip  zu bekommen als ein PvP-Equip...

Gelegentlich kommt es mal vor das man so einen dabei hat, grad in AK ist das (verständlicherweise) häufiger der Fall, aber im allgemeinem lässt sich das kompensieren. Sollte es überhand nehmen (wie im vom TE beschriebenen Fall) besteht allerdings Handlungsbedarf und die PvP'ler müssen dann halt gehen, ob freiwillig oder unter zwang ist Sache der Kummunikation.

Das PvE-Equip sehr viel mehr Schaden macht ist klar, gestern erst wieder in AK 25 beobachen können:
Ich als Retri dabei und zusätzlich ein PvP-Retri. Er war vom item-Lvl vergleichbar mit meinem und was die Sockelung und Verzauberungen anging schien er auch durchaus Ahnung zu haben oder sich zumindest Schlau gemacht zu haben. Fazit: Koralon hatte er Platz 18; Emarlon Platz 17



Elindir schrieb:


> PvPler sind nicht nur die besseren Spieler, nein sie sind auch toleranter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Naja wenn ich mir das geflame im Schlachtfeld-Channel ansehe wenn ich mal BG oder TW mache lässt mich das sehr stark an deiner Aussage zweifeln...

2. Lowbobs gibts überall, auch gerade bei den PdK10-Random-PvE-Leechern, garantiert wirst du keinem gutem PvE'ler seine CCs erklären müssen, genauso wie ein guter PvE'ler niemals bei Ony im Atem stehen wird.


----------



## Syrras (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab damals den Galdirücken genommen, um an das Hitcap zu kommen, aber das heißt nicht das ich mit Full-PvP EQ rumgerannt bin.

Sowas ist dämlich, wenn die Leute schon nicht umskilen (oder gar switschen ) für den Raid, sollten sie zumindest ein ernstahften Versuch in PvE EQ zeigen.


----------



## Starfros (8. Oktober 2009)

Psykomoon schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit den Sachen zu tun, sondern mit Skill...
> 
> so long
> 
> ...




jip ...klar.

Dann würde ja nix dagegen sprechen wenn auf allen Items Abbhärtung drauf wäre und kein extra PvP Gear gibt.
Dann WoW so ab ändern das der Wert Abhärtung in keiner weise berücksichtigt wird in PvE Instanzen und das Ausweichwertung in PvP geplänkel anders bewertet wird.


Bei mir kommt ohnehin keiner mit der mehr als ein PvP teil an hat.


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> 1. Naja wenn ich mir das geflame im Schlachtfeld-Channel ansehe wenn ich mal BG oder TW mache lässt mich das sehr stark an deiner Aussage zweifeln...
> 
> 2. Lowbobs gibts überall, auch gerade bei den PdK10-Random-PvE-Leechern, garantiert wirst du keinem gutem PvE'ler seine CCs erklären müssen, genauso wie ein guter PvE'ler niemals bei Ony im Atem stehen wird.



Zu punkt 1, BG ist auch ein Kindergarten... das ist nicht wirklich pvp (ja klar es ist Player vs Player) aber dennoch auf einem niveau bei der meine Grossmutter mitspielen könnte..

zu Punkt 2, da diese Diskussion von PvPler im raid handelt. Ist es schwer anzunehmen es geht hier um RANDOM raids. Denn diese Diskussion gibt es in Stammgruppen sicher nicht. Wer eine Stammgruppe hat, hat auch PVE Equip.

Klar wird kein PvEler in einer Stammgruppe im atem sterben oder kennt sein CC nicht. Aber der Random PVE schon! Und da liegt der Hund begraben.



noch zu den ganzen Flamer wegen meinem Capslock satz. Ja der ist überaus übertrieben und überhaupt idiotisch... das ist mir auch klar. Wollte nur etwas mehr... Provokation und Nachdruck. Nur um mein Standpunkt klar zumachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

an alle diese ignoranten PvEler, In euren Stammgruppen würde ich auch keine PvPler mitnehemn... es ist ja auch eine Stammgruppe. Zudem werden wohl wenige richtige PvPler (Aso Arena 1800+) die in einer Stammgruppe sind, auch da PvP zeugs tragen. Da es sich hier aber um randomraids handelt, sind PvPler durchaus berechtigt in die 25er Raids mitgenommen zu werden

Für was würde sonst Koralon 2 des neusten und besten PvP sets dropen? für die gimpigen PvEler die dann meinen sie seinen die Pvp götter weil sie im BG abgehen?.... NEIN


noch zu der Frage ob ich mit einem T7 Hexer Arena spielen möchte... mit T7 nicht, aber es gibt super hight Raiting Teams die haben T9 Komplett und kompensieren mit sockel ihre Abhärtung... sowas ist doch beschissen... aber trotzdem berechtigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da diese teams extremen schaden fahren


----------



## Niss (8. Oktober 2009)

Ist echt spassig hier mitzulesen wie die Leuts sich gegenseitig flamen. Aber eine Sache wurde bisher irgendwie nicht so richtig geklärt. Ab wann man ist man PvP equipt und ab wann PvE? Sobald man mehr als 2 Teile hat wo Abhärtung drauf ist? Ist mein Schurke auch PvP equipt weil ich Schulterteile+Handschuhe+2 Ringe+1Trinket habe und ansonsten hauptsächlich noch blauen Kram(und bin trotzdem sowohl bei den Dps als auch im Gesamtschaden nie letzter in Raids außer Ony und PdK)
Also klärt mich mal bitte auf ab wann jemand PvP equipt ist, und ab wann PvE equipt.

MfG
Niss


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Für was würde sonst Koralon 2 des neusten und besten PvP sets dropen? für die gimpigen PvEler die dann meinen sie seinen die Pvp götter weil sie im BG abgehen?.... NEIN


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, ich brauche nicht das IMBAULTRA SUPER PVP Set, kann ruhig einer nehmen ders gebrauchen kann. Aber im Kampf gegen Kolaron hat der PvP Kerl/Frau einfach PvE Sachen anzuziehen. Was er danach macht ist mir echt wayne.


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

Niss schrieb:


> Ist echt spassig hier mitzulesen wie die Leuts sich gegenseitig flamen. Aber eine Sache wurde bisher irgendwie nicht so richtig geklärt. Ab wann man ist man PvP equipt und ab wann PvE? Sobald man mehr als 2 Teile hat wo Abhärtung drauf ist? Ist mein Schurke auch PvP equipt weil ich Schulterteile+Handschuhe+2 Ringe+1Trinket habe und ansonsten hauptsächlich noch blauen Kram(und bin trotzdem sowohl bei den Dps als auch im Gesamtschaden nie letzter in Raids außer Ony und PdK)
> Also klärt mich mal bitte auf ab wann jemand PvP equipt ist, und ab wann PvE equipt.
> 
> MfG
> Niss


erwartest du jetzt irgend eine Formel mitder du ausrechnen kannst ob du ein PvPler bist oder ein PvEler?

gesunder Menschenverstand wäre ein Ansatz.... Equip angucken und abschätzen was dominiert....



GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, ich brauche nicht das IMBAULTRA SUPER PVP Set, kann ruhig einer nehmen ders gebrauchen kann. Aber im Kampf gegen Kolaron hat der PvP Kerl/Frau einfach PvE Sachen anzuziehen. Was er danach macht ist mir echt wayne.


Ich gebe dir eigentlich recht, aber da die Bosse In AK einfachfreeloot sind spielt es wohl keine rolle ob da nun 10 pvp dabei sind.... der fällt sowieso wenn niemand im Feuer verreckt...


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Zu punkt 1, BG ist auch ein Kindergarten... das ist nicht wirklich pvp (ja klar es ist Player vs Player) aber dennoch auf einem niveau bei der meine Grossmutter mitspielen könnte..
> 
> [...] Ist es schwer anzunehmen es geht hier um RANDOM raids. [...]
> 
> Klar wird kein PvEler in einer Stammgruppe im atem sterben oder kennt sein CC nicht. Aber der Random PVE schon! Und da liegt der Hund begraben.



1. /sign BG/TW ist in der Tat Kindergarten, Arena kann ich nicht mitreden konnte nur deine erste (sicherlich auch leicht überspitzt um zu provozieren gemeinte) Aussage halt nicht ganz unkommentiert stehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Auch Random wird ein guter PvE'ler nicht den Atem bei Ony oder das Tanzen bei Heigan verkacken. Ich gehe wegen meiner beruflichen Situation 80% meiner Raids Ranodm und bin noch nie wegen sowas gestorben.
Problem ist halt: Random die weisste nie was dich an Leuten erwartet und equip hat halt nur noch wenig Aussagekraft.

Natürlich spreche ich PvP'lern diese Fähigkeit in keinster Weise ab, aber auch bei denen gibt es Nullnummern die nicht laufen können, nur erkennt man die im Gegensatz zu PvE-equippten Leuten halt direkt am Equip.

btw: mit Random-Raid-Leecher sind alle diejenigen gemeint die Random einen Raid mitmachen, bei jeder ersten Bossfähigkeit im Dreck liegen und danach den Loot absahnen, ungeachtet ob PvP oder PvE equippter


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Niss schrieb:


> Also klärt mich mal bitte auf ab wann jemand PvP equipt ist, und ab wann PvE equipt.



Hallo Niss, also in meinen Augen ist man PvP eq wenn man sein Eq haupsächlich auf den PvP kampf auslegt, was ja der Name schon sagt^^

Aber wenn du als zwischenlösung ein paar Teile ausm PvP gebiet als Zwecklösung nimmst da du einfach noch kein drop/würfelglück hattest bist nicht PvP eq.
Aber in dem Zustand bist du meist auch nicht raidready


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (8. Oktober 2009)

naja ist wieder so skill>gear 
letztens koralon 10er s7 warri 4,5k dps t8 warri 3,7k



so long


----------



## GrillGorilla (8. Oktober 2009)

Wie schon die Griefenreiter in Warcraft 3 sagten:
"Es kommt nicht auf die Größe des Hammers an. Sondern wie man ihn schwingt!"

Und das trifft ganz exakt genau so auf das Equipment zu, völlig egal ob PVE oder PVP.
Wenn der Spieler genug Schaden macht, die Bosse kennt und sich entsprechend verhält, kann er von mir aus mit grauem Equipment in den Raid kommen (ok ist ein bisschen abwegig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Jerkia (8. Oktober 2009)

Ok alle pveler die was gegen pvp eq im raid haben bittte ich ab jetzt keine BGs mehr zu gehen da ihr weniger abh. als die pvp spieler habt und zuviel Hit. Das stört einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off

naja finde voll pvp eqt auch beknackt im pve aber 2-3 sind ok solang man einfach keine effektiveren Teile fürs pve hat.

Mfg Jerkia


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> 1. /sign BG/TW ist in der Tat Kindergarten, Arena kann ich nicht mitreden konnte nur deine erste (sicherlich auch leicht überspitzt um zu provozieren gemeinte) Aussage halt nicht ganz unkommentiert stehen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im grossen und ganzen hast du absolut recht. Gibt überall nullnummern. Das Problem ist hat, dass man die Nullnummern nicht erkennen kann. Naja ausser eventuell ein PvPler mit S7 und einem 1800+ Wertung muss zwangsläufig was auf dem Kasten haben. Aber auch der kann (eher unwarscheindlich) im PvE ein absoluter Versager sein.


Mich regt es halt nur langsam immer auf, das ich mich dauernd rechtfertigen muss wegen meinem PvP Equip. Trotz dem, dass ich ein t9.5 und einige PvE Teile trage in meinem PvE setup. Schlimmer ist es bei meinen beiden Arena Partnern.... Auch wenn beide genug Schaden machen (3-4k) und bis auf PDOK alles schon clear haben werden die IMMER angeschnauzt.... Hey, wir sind ne 3 Mann Gilde (mit einigen freunden) die ausschliesslich PvP machen. Trotzdem müssen auch wir Marken Sammeln, da einige Trinkets und Relikte einfach übelst gut sind die man mit Triumpf marken hohlen kann.

Klar, wenn wir nicht müssten, würden wir kein bisschen PvE machen.... müssen wir aber, und für die 1 bis max 2 runs pro Woche mag ich mir sicher nicht ein 100% PvE Equip farmen..... zudem MUSS ich ja PdK10, Ony10/25, Archa 25 gehen um überhaupt besseres PvE Equip zu bekommen...... und wer jetzt meint, du kannst ja mit Daily Triumpf marken sammeln..... klar, pro Tag (bin sowieso nicht jeden tag on) 2 Marken..... ein Trinket kostet 50 Marken, also fast ein Monat lang jeden Tag Daily machen..... geht noch??


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> ...Trotz dem, dass ich ein t9.5 und einige PvE Teile trage in meinem PvE setup. Schlimmer ist es bei meinen beiden Arena Partnern.... Auch wenn beide genug Schaden machen (3-4k)...


Ich muß das mal kommentieren.
Es geht darum, daß ein full PvP Held im raid rumhüpft. Wenn du 1-2 Teile anhast da du damit besser dmg machst als mit deinen bisher gefunden PvE Sachen dann schreit keiner (der Hirn hat). Mir gehts darum, das nicht jeder held einfach pvP zeugs nimmt, weils lila ist und meint damit alles zu roxxorn.


----------



## Schmiddel (8. Oktober 2009)

Mein Hunter hat als PvE-equip ein Mix aus T8,5, T9, Markenteilen und diversen PDK 25er Teilen. Er steht also (meiner Meinung nach) für den aktuellen Content sehr gut da. Wenn ich nun mein PvP equip anlege (alles was man gegen Ehre kaufen kann bzw bei AK droppt) und ich die Werte betrachte fällt mir folgendes auf:

AP: 2000-2500 weniger
Hit: 150 weniger
Crit: 5-8% weniger
HP: 5000 mehr

Also Leute, beim besten Willen....das sind schon extreme Wertabweichungen. Ich sehe ja ein, wenn jmd ein oder zwei Teile anhat, das derjenige ohne weiteres PDK gehen kann. Das kann sogar aus einem bestimmten Grund herkommen und nicht, weil er sonst kein besseres Teil bekommen hat in Naxx oder Ulduar.  Aber mit Full-PvP? NO WAY! Der Spieler mag Skill haben, eine Frage, aber die Werte reißt er mit Skill auch nicht raus. 

Deshalb meiner Meinung nach, hat Voll-PvP nichts im PvE Content zu suchen. Ein paar teile ok, aber mehr nicht.


----------



## Thí (8. Oktober 2009)

Auf nem PvP-Server gang und gebe. Auf meinem Server (PvE), werden solche Leute erst gar nicht invitet bis auf wenige Ausnahmen. Ich finds auch richtig so, PvP-Müll gehört in die Arena und hat in Raidinis nix verloren!


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Mich regt es halt nur langsam immer auf, das ich mich dauernd rechtfertigen muss wegen meinem PvP Equip. Trotz dem, dass ich ein t9.5 und einige PvE Teile trage in meinem PvE setup. Schlimmer ist es bei meinen beiden Arena Partnern.... Auch wenn beide genug Schaden machen (3-4k) und bis auf PDOK alles schon clear haben werden die IMMER angeschnauzt.... Hey, wir sind ne 3 Mann Gilde (mit einigen freunden) die ausschliesslich PvP machen. Trotzdem müssen auch wir Marken Sammeln, da einige Trinkets und Relikte einfach übelst gut sind die man mit Triumpf marken hohlen kann.


Das ihr euch rechtfertigen müsst liegt aber nicht daran das ihr schlechte Spieler seit oder evtl. eure Leistung nicht bringt.

Vielmehr liegt es eher daran (so ist es bei mir wenn ich mal rein PvP-equipte Leute abweise) das es nun mal eine Sache des Anstands ist sein Equip für den Raid in dem man mitgenommen werden möchte auch entsprechend aufzuarbeiten. Wenn jemand mit Marken T8½ + anderen 226er-Marken items ankommt es aber nicht verzaubert oder gesockelt hat ist das genau so ein Fall.

PvP Equipte Leute werden einfach nicht die Leistung bringen können die sie bringen könnten wenn sie PvE equip an hätten und das ist einfach unfair den anderen gegenüber die bis an Limit gehen (dazu zählt auch PvE-Equip farmen). 



Elindir schrieb:


> Klar, wenn wir nicht müssten, würden wir kein bisschen PvE machen.... müssen wir aber, und für die 1 bis max 2 runs pro Woche mag ich mir sicher nicht ein 100% PvE Equip farmen..... zudem MUSS ich ja PdK10, Ony10/25, Archa 25 gehen um überhaupt besseres PvE Equip zu bekommen...... und wer jetzt meint, du kannst ja mit Daily Triumpf marken sammeln..... klar, pro Tag (bin sowieso nicht jeden tag on) 2 Marken..... ein Trinket kostet 50 Marken, also fast ein Monat lang jeden Tag Daily machen..... geht noch??


Niemand muss PdK, Ony oder AK für besseres PvE-Equip gehen, ein 4k+ DPS equip (Leistung lässt sich auf Heiler entsprechend umrechnen) lässt sich komplett über hero-marken farmen (ca. 2 Tage "Arbeit"). Dieser Aufwand ist der besagte Anstand den ich erwarten würde wenn jemand seine Triumph-Marken haben will.

Ich müsste mich auch ein PvP-Equip farmen wenn ich an den geilen Buchband will der auch im PvE total rockt aber halt ne Wertung und Arenapunkte braucht.


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

@Schmiddel

lol -.- aso viel hast du dir dabei net überlegt.... es ist ja wohl klar das dein PvE Equip um einiges besser ist als dein PvP zeugs, wenn du T9.5 tägst aber als pvp Gegenstück tödlich oder noch schlechter hast ...... Aber wenn man S7 hat und als PvE Gegenstück T7 oder auch T8 Sind die (PvE)Werte etwa gleich... 

@Mäuserich

Wieder gebe ich dir im grossen und ganzen recht. Jedoch nicht bei allem ^^


> Das ihr euch rechtfertigen müsst liegt aber nicht daran das ihr schlechte Spieler seit oder evtl. eure Leistung nicht bringt.


Wir werden während des Raids NIE geflamet, da jeder sieht, das wir unsere Leistung bringen. Es geht darum, das wir geflamet werden BEVOR der Raid los geht.... also quasi nach dem invite... 



> PvP Equipte Leute werden einfach nicht die Leistung bringen können die sie bringen könnten wenn sie PvE equip an hätten und das ist einfach unfair den anderen gegenüber die bis an Limit gehen (dazu zählt auch PvE-Equip farmen).


Auch hier gebe ich dir für den ganzen ultra Content recht, aber hier geht es ja nicht um PDOK sondern um gammelige Inis wie Archa 25 oder Ony 25 oder PdK 10... bei diesen inis muss man nicht T9,5 haben und Jahrelang Theoriecraftig betreiben damit man mit dem dmg mithalten kann....



> Niemand muss PdK, Ony oder AK für besseres PvE-Equip gehen, ein 4k+ DPS equip (Leistung lässt sich auf Heiler entsprechend umrechnen) lässt sich komplett über hero-marken farmen (ca. 2 Tage "Arbeit"). Dieser Aufwand ist der besagte Anstand den ich erwarten würde wenn jemand seine Triumph-Marken haben will.


Das widerspricht sich jetzt aber.... Ich müsste eigentlich PdK10 Hero gehen um besseres PvE Equip zu farmen als ich PvP equip habe. Also damit meine ich, unterhalb von PdK gibt es keine besseren PvE Items als meine PvP Items auch im Pve eh schon sind...(ah man wie formuliere ich das verständlich'!? -.-) zB mein 1H Kolben aus der Arena hat 621 ZM... um ein GLEICHWERTIGEN PvE Kolben zu erlangen müsste ich PdK 10 hero oder PdK 25 gehen.... Also sollte wohl mein Equip für PdK10 reichen, auch wenns PvP zeugs ist. 



> Ich müsste mich auch ein PvP-Equip farmen wenn ich an den geilen Buchband will der auch im PvE total rockt aber halt ne Wertung und Arenapunkte braucht.


Dies ist ein anderes Problem. Gerade die Buchbände sind für PvEler fast unerreichbar, da diese eine Wertung voraussetzen die man nicht erreicht mit ein bisschen Arena spielen. Jedoch ist es im allgemeinen EINFACHER durch PvE zum 2t besten PvP Zeugs zu kommen als durch PvP selbst.... also irgendwas stimmt hier doch nicht.... wer nur PvP spielen will ist Itemtechnisch klar benachteiligt. (ich will hier nicht mimimen, mir ist eigentlich egal, da ich jetzt meine 1800+ Wertung erreicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es ist nun mal Fakt)


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Solange du nicht grade als Warri mit Hateful Gear rumläufst und 24 Ausdauer Gems gehts noch... Ich z.B. hab fahr mit meinem PVP (Deadly/Unerbitterlich/Wütend) Gear 4.9k DPS :<

/e @"Der Typ mit Alf Avatar", Toleranz ist also für Pussys? Na gut: Ich spiel nun seit Classic PVE, in Classic wars Hammer, in BC gings noch einigermassen und WOTLK ist einfach nur noch für "GIEEEEEEEEEEEEV EPIX" Kiddys... Ich mein, schaus dir an, zu Classic musstest du fürn Epic mindestens nach ZG/AQ/MC... Jetz gehst du 5x PDC HC, bist fullepic und farmst dann einfach nur noch durch weils so Scheiss einfach ist... Ich glaub Ulduar war die einzige Instanz die noch einigermassen schwer war, ich spiel seit WOTLK eigentlich nur noch PVP, aber PVE ist so einfach das clearst du am Samstag Nachmittag in 2 Stunden random.... Ich geb zu, PVP bis 1800 ist auch nicht wirklich schwer, doch ab 1800+ ists übelst hart weil du einfach auf z.B. Schurken triffst die im 2er mit nem Gladi Disc spielen, aber full PVE Equip haben und dich einfach mit 2 Schlägen zerlegen... In dem Sinne: PVEler bleibt bitte beim PVE, sowas brauchen wir im PVP wirklich nicht! -_-

/e2, was ich ncoh gesagt haben wollte: Jeder der hier behauptetet PVP/PVE sei Müll (Ich sag btw nicht das PVE Müll ist, nur das es zieeeemlich einfach ist -.-") ist n kleines Kind das irgendwo nen Abzweiger verpasst hat, jeder spielt das was ihm Spass macht... Und für jeden ist logischerweise das am besten was er selber spielt....


----------



## Namir (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> PvPler sind nicht nur die besseren Spieler, nein sie sind auch toleranter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was für ein müll, wenn man mit pve equip irgendwo in ein bg geht oder so, und sei es noch so gut wird man in 2 schläger umgehauen. pve-equip ist im pvp absolut unbrauchbar, trotzdem denken sich die pvpler nun, dass sie pve machen können. und zuvor wurde noch geweint, dass leute im pve equip im pvp zu gut seien.

im endeffekt hat pvp kaum noch was mit skill zu tun, nur noch mit equip. man ist nach 2 hits tot, wenn man nicht 1k abhärtung hat.


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> was für ein müll, wenn man mit pve equip irgendwo in ein bg geht oder so, und sei es noch so gut wird man in 2 schläger umgehauen. pve-equip ist im pvp absolut unbrauchbar, trotzdem denken sich die pvpler nun, dass sie pve machen können. und zuvor wurde noch geweint, dass leute im pve equip im pvp zu gut seien.
> 
> im endeffekt hat pvp kaum noch was mit skill zu tun, nur noch mit equip. man ist nach 2 hits tot, wenn man nicht 1k abhärtung hat.


lol noob^^

zudem hat dein Flame absolut nicht mit dem Text Zutun welcher du von mit Zitiert hast ^^aber das nur so am Rande... und wenn ich lese "im endeffekt hat pvp kaum noch was mit skill zu tun" muss ich einfach nur lachen. Und ich muss noch viel mehr lachen wenn du das BG als Grundlage fürs PvP erwähnst ^^

Nochmal für alle PvEler... das BG ist ein KINDERGARTEN! Wer Arena spielt weiss was ich meine.

ah und noch was, dein Post macht in keinerlei Hinsicht Sinn... Du sagst, mit PvE Equip wird man im BG umgehauen, deswegen meinen die PvPler im PvE was reissen zu können... WTF hast das für ein Zusammenhang???


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Solange du nicht grade als Warri mit Hateful Gear rumläufst und 24 Ausdauer Gems gehts noch... Ich z.B. hab fahr mit meinem PVP (Deadly/Unerbitterlich/Wütend) Gear 4.9k DPS :<



In nem raid?!? Das bezweifel ich arg, und nochwas zu deinem Post. Es geht nicht darum was besser ist, es geht darum das PvP Zeugs im PvE Raid nix zu suchen hat.


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> was für ein müll, wenn man mit pve equip irgendwo in ein bg geht oder so, und sei es noch so gut wird man in 2 schläger umgehauen. pve-equip ist im pvp absolut unbrauchbar, trotzdem denken sich die pvpler nun, dass sie pve machen können. und zuvor wurde noch geweint, dass leute im pve equip im pvp zu gut seien.
> 
> im endeffekt hat pvp kaum noch was mit skill zu tun, nur noch mit equip. man ist nach 2 hits tot, wenn man nicht 1k abhärtung hat.


GRATZ! Vorurteil von nem Idioten bestätigt! Lustig wie mich der PVE Rogue in der Arena zerlegt weil er nen Disc Priest hintendran hat der einfach wie behindert durchhealt... trotz 759 Abhärtung haut der Spast mir 6k Crits rein... Ach ja und gehealt werd ich nicht weil die tollen 2 Typen noch meinen Healer CC'en! Na ja mir wirds zu doof ich schreib hier nichts mehr, das einzige was dabei rauskommt ist ein "LOL PVP IST BESSER ALS PVE" bzw "PVE IST BESSER ALS PVP L2P" Thread und das ist mir wirklich zu dumm, viel Spass noch an all die dummen Kinder dies immer noch nicht begriffen haben...

in dem Sinne /reported!

/e @über mir, ok, hab ich kein Problem mit ich hab eh beides mehr als ausreichend... können wir gerne so machen, aber dann sollen sich bitte alle PVEler aus der Arena und den BGs verziehen... das geht mir am meisten auf den Sack da, zumindest bei mir, 99% der PVEler im BG eh nur leechen weil sie Ehre wollen für PVPgear und darum die ganze Zeit zu verlieren....


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> In nem raid?!? Das bezweifel ich arg, und nochwas zu deinem Post. Es geht nicht darum was besser ist, es geht darum das PvP Zeugs im PvE Raid nix zu suchen hat.


Dies ist nun aber wieder eine sehr intolerante Einstellung.... und macht in meinen Augen auch kein sinn....


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> /e @über mir, ok, hab ich kein Problem mit ich hab eh beides mehr als ausreichend... können wir gerne so machen, aber dann sollen sich bitte alle PVEler aus der Arena und den BGs verziehen... das geht mir am meisten auf den Sack da, zumindest bei mir, 99% der PVEler im BG eh nur leechen weil sie Ehre wollen für PVPgear und darum die ganze Zeit zu verlieren....


Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, ich würde mich mit meinem pve Zeugs nicht in ne Arena wagen, aber im Gegenzug erwarte ich, daß auch die PvPler nicht mit einer unbrechbaren Selbstverständlichkeit mit PvP Gear meinen Raids rocken zu können. Wofür gibt es denn 2 Verschiedene Kategorieen?

Und noch am Rande erwähnt, du musst nicht unsachlich werden...


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Und noch am Rande erwähnt, du musst nicht unsachlich werden...


Jaja ich weiss ich hab geschrieben ich schreib nix mehr, aber würde mich jetzt trotzdem interessieren wo ich unsachlich werde? Stimmt doch wirklich dass das ganze hier auf nen Flameware in Reinkultur rausläuft, ich mein mit dir kann man ja anständig kommunizieren aber gewisse Leute schneien hier rein und knallen einfach mal ein "LOL PVP IST SHAICE L2P" oder "PVE BRAUCHT KEIN SKILL GEH STERBEN" rein... sowas brauchts wirklich nicht -_-


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung, ich würde mich mit meinem pve Zeugs nicht in ne Arena wagen


Hier wird dich aber niemand daran Hindern. Es steht dir frei mit PvE Zeugs Arena zu machen. Also steht es einem PvPler (mit dem nötigen Equip) auch zu, in raids mitgenommen zu werden!



GeratGonzo schrieb:


> aber im Gegenzug erwarte ich, daß auch die PvPler nicht mit einer unbrechbaren Selbstverständlichkeit mit PvP Gear meinen Raids rocken zu können.


Können sie aber!



GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Wofür gibt es denn 2 Verschiedene Kategorieen?


Damit man PvE Sets machen kann die einfach viel zu viel schaden im PvP machen würden, so das es einfach immer onehit runden sind... also nicht wirklich spassig. Darum hat man Abhärtung eingeführt. Damit die PvE immer noch ihren üblen schaden fahren können ohne das, dass PvP ein sinnloses onehit chaos ist.


----------



## Schmiddel (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> @Schmiddel
> 
> lol -.- aso viel hast du dir dabei net überlegt.... es ist ja wohl klar das dein PvE Equip um einiges besser ist als dein PvP zeugs, wenn du T9.5 tägst aber als pvp Gegenstück tödlich oder noch schlechter hast ...... Aber wenn man S7 hat und als PvE Gegenstück T7 oder auch T8 Sind die (PvE)Werte etwa gleich...



Doch, hab ich mir überlegt. Du glaubst ernsthaft, das die Leute, die in Rnd-Raids kommen alle S7 haben? Glaub ich weniger. Die meisten taúchen eben "nur" mit tödlichen oder schlechtern Equip auf. Die haben das Zeugs an, was man schnell erfarmen kann in denn diversen BG`s bzw. AK.  Ich persönlich hab noch nictht einen mit S7 in einem Raid gesehen. Wahrscheinlich deswegen, weil sie auch noch ein PvE-Set haben......


----------



## Deathflower (8. Oktober 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Vorschlag an Blizzard : Programmiert es so das Char mit PVP Zeugs keine PVE Instanz betreten kann ... das löst am besten das Problem ... und wenn dann auch gleich das Grün Blau Itemträger sich erst gar nicht fürn Raid Invitet oder über die Suche anmalden können.
> ...



1. AK = PVP Inze d.h du kommst nimmer rein GZ , was für ein schwachsinniger vorschlag überhaupt  2. Du warst selber mal grün blau eq und jetzt wette ich mit dir hast du t9 232 und denkst wärst ganz ganz toll... und 3.
solche leute die denken wie du sind die schlimmsten!


----------



## GeratGonzo (8. Oktober 2009)

"GRATZ! Vorurteil von nem Idioten bestätigt!"
@*Thoor*


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

Schmiddel schrieb:


> Doch, hab ich mir überlegt. Du glaubst ernsthaft, das die Leute, die in Rnd-Raids kommen alle S7 haben? Glaub ich weniger. Die meisten taúchen eben "nur" mit tödlichen oder schlechtern Equip auf. Die haben das Zeugs an, was man schnell erfarmen kann in denn diversen BG`s bzw. AK.  Ich persönlich hab noch nictht einen mit S7 in einem Raid gesehen. Wahrscheinlich deswegen, weil sie auch noch ein PvE-Set haben......


ja ok so gesehen gebe ich dir recht. Trotzdem war dein Vergleich bei deinem Equip bisschen lächerlich. Doch wer ernsthaft PvP (Arena) spielt, hat sowieso alle nonsets vom BESTEN pvp set (lvl 245) und somit ein ausreichendes equip für die genannten inis... und wenn man noch eine 1800 Wertung hat, hat man auch eine der Besten Waffen die es gibt...

btw. ich sehe jedenfalls of PvPler in raids, sogar solche mit der 281 Dps Arena waffe....


----------



## MadMat (8. Oktober 2009)

moin

gibt für meine main-dd-klasse auch waffen, wo die pvp-waffen um längen besser sind. leider.
aber oft hat man die full-pvp-leute dabei, wenns passt ok, wenn nicht....naja..
bin aber nicht für pvp-eq im raid. allerdings hab ich in sachen pvp noch ne ganz andere meinung.

grüße


----------



## Kotnik (8. Oktober 2009)

Leute mit PvP-Equip (also mehr als ein teil oder so, das einfach besser als wat blaues is oder so) fliegen bei mir direktamente raus
Ganz einfach weil sie kein Hit haben, zu wenig mana oder ZM oder wat weiß ich, halt alles, was man im PVE braucht. Abhärtung nimmt zu viel andere stats weg. Man mag mich für intolerant halten, aber ich finds grad bei der derzeitigen Situation, in der es so einfach is an episches pve equip zu kommen, ne frechheit mit PVP-Equip aufzulaufen.
Ganz einfach dreist.

MIr sind schon zu BC-Zeiten die S2-Krieger in Raids auf den Sack gegangen, die sich für imba gehalten haben nur weil sie Ehre geleecht hatten, aber leider nix drauf hatten...


----------



## Schmiddel (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> ja ok so gesehen gebe ich dir recht. Trotzdem war dein Vergleich bei deinem Equip bisschen lächerlich. Doch wer ernsthaft PvP (Arena) spielt, hat sowieso alle nonsets vom BESTEN pvp set (lvl 245) und somit ein ausreichendes equip für die genannten inis... und wenn man noch eine 1800 Wertung hat, hat man auch eine der Besten Waffen die es gibt...
> 
> btw. ich sehe jedenfalls of PvPler in raids, sogar solche mit der 281 Dps Arena waffe....



Es mag ja sein, das ein S7-Spieler mithalten kann, aber ich hab leider noch keinen in Aktion gesehen. 

Wie schon gesagt, ich geh immer von dem aus, was ich normal bei Rnd-Raids sehe (wo ich meist eh nur mit Twink auftauche, Main-ID bleibt in der Gilde) 
Ich glaube halt, das es oft Leute sind, die frisch 80 geworden sind (evtl sogar über BG´s gelevelt haben) und sich fix mit Epics ausstatten wollen. Ob diese sinnvoll sind oder nicht ist zweitranig. Das diese dann allerdings meinen erfolgreich PDK zu meistern ist arg vermessen.


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Leute mit PvP-Equip (also mehr als ein teil oder so, das einfach besser als wat blaues is oder so) fliegen bei mir direktamente raus
> Ganz einfach weil sie kein Hit haben, zu wenig mana oder ZM oder wat weiß ich, halt alles, was man im PVE braucht. Abhärtung nimmt zu viel andere stats weg. Man mag mich für intolerant halten, aber ich finds grad bei der derzeitigen Situation, in der es so einfach is an episches pve equip zu kommen, ne frechheit mit PVP-Equip aufzulaufen.
> Ganz einfach dreist.
> 
> MIr sind schon zu BC-Zeiten die S2-Krieger in Raids auf den Sack gegangen, die sich für imba gehalten haben nur weil sie Ehre geleecht hatten, aber leider nix drauf hatten...


hahaah 

sorry aber wenn ich so dein Post lese muss ich feststellen, das du absolut kein Plan von nichts hast.... 

und genau deswegen ist es mühsam, da die PvEler keine ahnung vom PvP sektor haben. PvP = kein hit lol.... bisschen zu wenig für PvE oke, dass mag stimmen. Aber kein Hit XD lächerlich. Du sagst ja noch selber das du es nicht weisst XD


Kotnik schrieb:


> Ganz einfach weil sie kein Hit haben, zu wenig mana oder ZM oder wat weiß ich


Fail!

@Schmiddel

so gesehen gebe ich dir zu 100% recht! das ist wirklich nicht fair...


----------



## Kaobaan (8. Oktober 2009)

@Elindir
Scheint so, als ob du den ganzen Sinn des Threads nicht verstanden hast...Raids sind pures PvE.

Btt:
Zu meiner Zeit als Raider, wurden Bewerber für unsere Gilde ganz klar aussortiert, 
die meinten, mit PvP Krams wäre man durchaus Raidtauglich. 

Heutzutage sollte sich eigentlich niemand mehr aufregen müssen ala 
"Ich werde wegen meinem PvP Gear in kein Raid invited" 

Man bekommt mittlerweile Eppixe hinterhergeworfen. Wenn man also ernsthaft daran interessiert ist zu raiden, 
dann muss man halt Gear farmen...basta.
Und kein ernstzunehmender Raidleiter wird da eine Ausnahme machen.


----------



## Schmiddel (8. Oktober 2009)

Kurze Anmerkung noch:

Ich kann mich an BC-Raids erinnern, wo OFF-Krieger mit PVP-Sachen an den Raids in SSC teilgenommen habe. Ich war erstaunt, als man mich aufklärte, das es für den OFF zu der Zeit nichts besseres gab.....

Nur so am Rande.


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

Kaobaan schrieb:


> @Elindir
> Scheint so, als ob du den ganzen Sinn des Threads nicht verstanden hast...Raids sind pures PvE.


ähh.... nein?

es geht hier um random raids ala AK 25.... und nicht um Stammgruppen die keine pvpler mitnehmen wollen....

Bei Stammgruppen gebe ich dir recht, da ihr ja (hoffentlich) PDOK 25 als Ziel habt. Aber die übelst abgefarmten inis wie eben AK 25 ist durchaus mit 25 pvpler zu legen. Obs euch jettz pass oder nicht!

Zudem sind Raids nicht pures PvE (an sich gesehen schon, man haut ein Environment down)aber wieso dropt bei Archa 25 das aktuell beste PvP Set???



Edit: Letzter Satz entfernt, war überreagiert....


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

> wen leute gut pvp spielen (betonung liegt auf gut) sollte der größte teil des pve contends ebenso wenig herausfordernd sein wie für die meisten pve'ler



der größte müll, den ich jemals gelesen habe...na gut....übertrieben dargestellt
das einzige was für diese aussage spricht ist, dass man meist erst im pve erfolgreich sein muss um im pvp erfolgreich zu werden

aber wenn ich da zb nen anderen warri in nem ak raid sehe in pvp gear... und ich dann dmg und dps vergleiche, kann ich dem nur wiedersprechen.
da liegen welten dazwischen!
1. der unterschied in punkto stats ist gravierend, denn irgendwas fehlt immer massiv! was die leute an abh haben, haben sie an hit zu wenig, da können sie auch noch so tolle macros haben und fixe finger - wer nicht trifft macht keinen schaden.
2. die hardcore pvp gimps haben oft von den encountern keinen plan (meine erfahrung) und machen am besten noch kniesehne, eisige ketten etc auf nen raidboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. es gibt nicht umsonst pvegear und pvpgear - hat alles seinen sinn

in  diesem sinne^^  pvpler beweißt mir das gegenteil oder zeigt mir, dass ihr mit vergleichbarem pvpgear besser im raid aufgehoben seid



> aber wieso dropt bei Archa 25 das aktuell beste PvP Set???


weil es billigbosse sind, die als belohnung für die gewonnene schlacht dienen...und da dieses nunmal pvp ist, gibts dort auch pvpsachen...frag mal beim gm


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

ich schreib mein letzten wegeditierten Satz doch wieder hin!

Bin ich hier der einzige der bischen Logik und Verstand im Hirn hat???

Wenn der Elfenmann mein Satz verstanden hätte wäre es selbsterklärend.. aber nein -.- Ich meine damit, das ein guter PvPler keine mühe hat mit den Anforderungen im PvE. Das Equip ist ne andere Sache!



> es gibt nicht umsonst pvegear und pvpgear - hat alles seinen sinn


Ja, aber der sinn ist nicht der, den du meinst! Den Sinn habe ich in einem anderen Post schonmal erklärt! wenn du das gelesen hättest.. hast es aber anscheinend nicht -.- wie die meisten. Lesen den Thread Titel und schreiben direkt ihre verblödete Meinung hin -.-

zu Punkt 2... sry aber das ist ja mal wieder eine super Subjektive Meinung und hat nix mit der Wahrheit am Hut



> weil es billigbosse sind, die als belohnung für die gewonnene schlacht dienen...und da dieses nunmal pvp ist, gibts dort auch pvpsachen...frag mal beim gm


*Kopf auf Tischkante hau*

ACH und deshalb nimmt man keine PvPler mit nach AK 25 WEIL ES PVP IST WIE DU SAGST  ?!?!?! 




man und ihr wundert euch wieso ich nichts von PvE und den PvEler halte??? Nun muss ich dringend mein Jogurt essen und ein Tee trinken, sonst Platze ich noch (ev. sollte ich auch besser Arbeiten anstatt mich hier mit der INkompetenz mancher abgeben -.-


----------



## BlueMode (8. Oktober 2009)

"die besten PvEler haben gladi oder Gorßmarschall/O.Kriegsfürst..."
begründung die haben movement das man von den meisten anderen nicht  grade sagen...


----------



## Maddalena (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Im grossen und ganzen hast du absolut recht. Gibt überall nullnummern. Das Problem ist hat, dass man die Nullnummern nicht erkennen kann. Naja ausser eventuell ein PvPler mit S7 und einem 1800+ Wertung muss zwangsläufig was auf dem Kasten haben. Aber auch der kann (eher unwarscheindlich) im PvE ein absoluter Versager sein.



Bin ich ganz deiner Meinung würde aber die Klammer "(eher unwarscheindlich)" weglassen, weil nur weil jemand pvp spielt, ja noch lange nicht gesagt ist was er im pve kann.



Elindir schrieb:


> Mich regt es halt nur langsam immer auf, das ich mich dauernd rechtfertigen muss wegen meinem PvP Equip. Trotz dem, dass ich ein t9.5 und einige PvE Teile trage in meinem PvE setup. Schlimmer ist es bei meinen beiden Arena Partnern.... Auch wenn beide genug Schaden machen (3-4k) und bis auf PDOK alles schon clear haben werden die IMMER angeschnauzt.... Hey, wir sind ne 3 Mann Gilde (mit einigen freunden) die ausschliesslich PvP machen. Trotzdem müssen auch wir Marken Sammeln, da einige Trinkets und Relikte einfach übelst gut sind die man mit Triumpf marken hohlen kann.



Ich konnte mich auch ohne PvP Teile in Raids und Inis sehen lassen. Komisch, dass das bei Dir nicht möglich ist. 24 von 25 schaun, dass sie gutes/sinnvolles Equip haben für zb. Ulduar und Du meinst, ist ja egal ob da auf dem Teil für pve sinnvolle Stats drauf sind oder nicht. (Klar kann man es trotzdem gut schaffen, dps und so ist nicht alles, ich finds nur den anderen gegenüber unfair, wenn man komplett pvp equipt reingeht)



Elindir schrieb:


> Klar, wenn wir nicht müssten, würden wir kein bisschen PvE machen.... müssen wir aber, und für die 1 bis max 2 runs pro Woche mag ich mir sicher nicht ein 100% PvE Equip farmen..... zudem MUSS ich ja PdK10, Ony10/25, Archa 25 gehen um überhaupt besseres PvE Equip zu bekommen...... und wer jetzt meint, du kannst ja mit Daily Triumpf marken sammeln..... klar, pro Tag (bin sowieso nicht jeden tag on) 2 Marken..... ein Trinket kostet 50 Marken, also fast ein Monat lang jeden Tag Daily machen..... geht noch??



Klar, was glaubst Du wie man sonst die Triumpf Marken sammelt, wenn man von pdk(aufwärts) und onyxia absieht? Hab meine 2 T9 und das Siegel für Triumpf-Marken auch ausschließlich durch fleißiges hero-daily gehn drin. Dafür waren auch 43 Hero-Dailys notwendig. Geht halt nicht von heute auf morgen.


----------



## viehdieb (8. Oktober 2009)

Naja kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an.

Ich bin auch eine Zeitlang mit einem PVP-Kopf durch Naxx gerannt, weil der viel besser war wie den den ich vor dem Erwerb des selbigen anhatte. Hatte da auch extremes Droppech was kOpf anbelangt.

Auch gibt es diverse Trinkets (Fluss des Wissens bspw.) und Waffen die man gut im PVE einsetzen kann.

Jemand vorab kicken würde ich nicht. Gerade in AK laufen ja auch PVPler mit. Ich würde mir anschauen wie der Raid (Try) läuft und den Schaden ein wenig im Auge behalten. Wenn es dann keinen Sinn macht würde ich es ansprechen und entsprechend handeln.

Aber solange man gut durchkommt sehe ich keine Veranlassung jemanden aus dem Raid zu werfen und schon gar nicht kommentarlos. Das gehört sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Was mich btw noch vieeeeeeeeeeeel mehr aufregt als PVPler im PVE sind Typen mit Full T9 die 2k DPS fahren und wenn du sie fragst warum sie so wenig machen kommt ne Antwort ala "LOL GEH SHICE PVP SPIELNE LOL"...

Ach ja und das 1k Winterbosse auch für PVPler sind ist ja wohl eh klar cO ich dachte mehr hier gehts um PDK :< 

Wie gesagt 1-2 PVP Teile sind nicht wirklich schlimm... vorallem die Gladi Waffen sind Porno für Meeles...


----------



## Magickevin (8. Oktober 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> PVP Gear in einer PVE Instanz geht nicht.
> 
> Ich weise den Spieler darauf hin sich umzuziehen.
> Sollte er es nach 2 maliger Aufforderung nicht machen bekommt er zur Wahl gestellt freiwillig zu gehen oder auf jeglichen Loot zu verzichten.
> ...



Solche Leute wie dich da könnt ich kotzen ohne witz mimimi in einer Hero keine 3k DPS direkt nen kick oder wie?

Besonders bei AK reißen sich die PvP'ler den Arsch auf für 1k Winter und solche Leute wie du geben denen nichtmal ne Chance sich im PvE zu beweisen sovieln dazu.

In Ulduar Pdk bin ich deiner Meinung dort haben PvP'ler mit ihrem Equip nur wenig bis garnichts zu suchen aber das steht hier ja nicht zur debatte


----------



## Kaobaan (8. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> ähh.... nein?
> 
> es geht hier um random raids ala AK 25.... und nicht um Stammgruppen die keine pvpler mitnehmen wollen....



Ähm...wenn ich mir den Startpost so ansehe, wird da nix erwähnt von. Also gehe ich von Raids allegemein aus. Das so Trashbosse wie Koralon ect. hierbei aussen vor sind...davon bin ich ausgegangen. Ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass Leute das mit Hirn und verstand genauso sehen wie ich^^



Elindir schrieb:


> Zudem sind Raids nicht pures PvE (an sich gesehen schon, man haut ein Environment down)aber wieso dropt bei Archa 25 das aktuell beste PvP Set???



Nur weil PvP Gear Dropt, ist der Encounter noch lange kein PvP...Die Mechanik/Mathematik hinter dem Encounter ist rein PvE...stellt doch mal nen PvP Mage und nen PvE Mage in so einem Raid DPS technisch gegenüber...und ihr seht...der PvP'er reisst nix, da er den Boss oft verfehlt...Muss ich noch mehr sagen?


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

@ elendir

sry, nich auf dem niveau^^
deinen satz hab ich bestens verstanden und ich bleibe bei meiner meinung.
pvpler (und dazu werde ich nunmal mit skill/skillung/equip) haben nichts im pve verloren.
UND ich meinte, dass die meisten erst im pve erfolgreich sind bevor sie im pvp erfolgreich sind.
egal wie gut man den encounter kennt - spieler mit pvpskillung und equip fliegen ausm raid.

außerdem hast du mich nicht verstanden
1k ist pvp gebiet und deshalb auch die pvp belohnungen in ak^^ so einfach ist das - was war daran nicht zu verstehen?!
wolltest du mir jetzt erzählen, ich hätte behauptet, ak wäre pvp?!
suchst du etwa verkrampft nach etwas was du flamen kannst?

aber heyyyyyy.....du hast schon recht, großer meister.....öffne mir die augen und flame weiter^^!
vlt erzählst du noch, dass die fraction champions mit pvpgear zu spielen sind... XD


----------



## Iranikus (8. Oktober 2009)

Okay, in einem Raid hat PvP wirklich nichts zu suchen. Allerdings ist es in heroinis als DD gar nicht so wild. Ich selber bin letztens aus Spaß mal mit in eine Heroini als PvP Pala Vergelter mitgegangen und muss sagen das ich zumindest 3,5k DPS geschafft habe. Sicherlich gibt es andere die om PVE-EQ 5-6K DPS fahren, allerdings fand ich es für PVP ganz okay. Also es kommt wirklich auf den Skill an. Andere schaffen es selbst mit PVE und full epic nicht, über 2k DPS zu fahren.

Da spalten sich die Meinungen mit den Erfahrungen. Man steckt da einfach nicht drin.


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Elfenmann schrieb:


> aber heyyyyyy.....du hast schon recht, großer meister.....öffne mir die augen und flame weiter^^!
> vlt erzählst du noch, dass die fraction champions mit pvpgear zu spielen sind... XD


éhhhm je nachdem unter Umständen evtl von Vorteil.... Lass mich raten, du stehst da, wirst von 2 Typen mit Random Aggro gefokused und stirbst während du grade den Healer flamest warum er nicht healt da er grad von irgend nem anderen Mob totgeprügelt wird...

Mein Gott... Tausendwinter ist PVP Gebiet, du bist PVEeler, du hast in 1K Winter demfall nix verloren! -_- Merkst du nicht wie sinnlos das ist? Wenn du mit Hatefull Gear PDOK oder meinetwegen auch 1k Winter raiden willst, ja dann fass ich mir auch an den Kopf... aber wenn du z.B. ne Arena Waffe und die Schultern anhast weils halt einfach besser ist als das PVE Zeug das du grade hast und die Leistung stimmt, SCHEISS DRAUF, ich mein was nimmst du lieber: Nen Typen mit PVEgear der 2.6k DPS fährt oder nen Gladi Typen der 4.8k DPS fährt... Bei deiner Sichtweise denk ich ersteres oder...


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

> Andere schaffen es selbst mit PVE und ful epic nicht, über 2k DPS zu fahren.



bei den aktuellen möglichkeiten an brauchbares equip zu kommen, entspricht das ja gerade etwas mehr als autohits^^
da muss man ja schon pennen um nur 2k zu machen^^


----------



## RegokGer (8. Oktober 2009)

Mehr als 2/3 Teile PvP im Raid (Ich sprech jetzt nicht von Naxx oder so, sondern Von PDK/PDOK/Ulduar25) = Tschüss.

Mit PvP Equip hat man nichts in Raids zu suchen, die leute sind viel zu Verwöhnt von BC, das dort die PVP sachen teilweise besser waren als pve (s2/s5 als Beispiel).

Wer nur pvpequip hat, muss halt erstmal die low Inzen abfarmen um anständiges Pvegear zu bekommen und kann nicht direkt mit in die richtigen Raids...


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

> was nimmst du lieber: Nen Typen mit PVEgear der 2.6k DPS fährt oder nen Gladi Typen der 4.8k DPS fährt... Bei deiner Sichtweise denk ich ersteres oder...


ja is klar... und dann so unterstellungen...

geht doch alle mit pvpgear raiden^^ mir doch latte...


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

Elfenmann schrieb:


> @ elendir
> 
> sry, nich auf dem niveau^^
> deinen satz hab ich bestens verstanden und ich bleibe bei meiner meinung.
> ...


Toll

jetzt wird Inkompetenz mit dem Argument "der andere Flamet mich" wett gemacht.... Also wenn du in meinem Post flames siehst bist du wirklich ne sisi... ich habe lediglich dein post etwas zerrissen! Und sofort werde ich als Flamer bezeichnet lol was für Zustände hier herrschen -.-

anscheinend hast du mein Satz immer noch nicht begriffen.... und wenn du equip als Skill ansiehst, sry aber dann tust du mir wirklich Leid. kann aber auch sein dass ich sein Satz der überaus komisch ist, nicht verstehe....


> und dazu werde ich nunmal mit skill/skillung/equip


was zum Teufel soll das bitte bedeuten? sollte das "werten" heissen?



> außerdem hast du mich nicht verstanden
> 1k ist pvp gebiet und deshalb auch die pvp belohnungen in ak^^ so einfach ist das - was war daran nicht zu verstehen?!
> wolltest du mir jetzt erzählen, ich hätte behauptet, ak wäre pvp?!
> suchst du etwa verkrampft nach etwas was du flamen kannst?


ach was..... und wenn wir 1+1 zusammenrechnen ergibt sich, AK25 IST für PvPler genau so wie für PvEler gedacht!

der einzige der heir flamet bist du


> aber heyyyyyy.....du hast schon recht, großer meister.....öffne mir die augen und flame weiter^^!
> vlt erzählst du noch, dass die fraction champions mit pvpgear zu spielen sind... XD


und du verlangst von mir Niveau... lol das ich nicht lache

sorry wenn ich nun beleidigen werde, aber mit dir mag ich mich wirklich nicht abgeben, habe schon ingame genug mit den idiotischen, intoleranten pveler am Hals...


@Kaobaan

anscheinend reden wir an uns vorbei ^^ aber ich meinte, hier geht es eben nicht um den endcontent ala PDOK sondern um Random raids wie Ony und PdK10.



> Nur weil PvP Gear Dropt, ist der Encounter noch lange kein PvP...Die Mechanik/Mathematik hinter dem Encounter ist rein PvE...stellt doch mal nen PvP Mage und nen PvE Mage in so einem Raid DPS technisch gegenüber...und ihr seht...der PvP'er reisst nix, da er den Boss oft verfehlt...Muss ich noch mehr sagen?


hmmm zu diesem Thema habe ich mich nun glaube ich genug geäussert... 



> Ich konnte mich auch ohne PvP Teile in Raids und Inis sehen lassen. Komisch, dass das bei Dir nicht möglich ist. 24 von 25 schaun, dass sie gutes/sinnvolles Equip haben für zb. Ulduar und Du meinst, ist ja egal ob da auf dem Teil für pve sinnvolle Stats drauf sind oder nicht. (Klar kann man es trotzdem gut schaffen, dps und so ist nicht alles, ich finds nur den anderen gegenüber unfair, wenn man komplett pvp equipt reingeht)


Also ich finde es nicht fair, das ich als PvPler gezwungen bin 2 Sets zu haben, wären ein PvEler mit einem Auskommt. Klar müsste ich kein PvE machen, wäre alles kein Problem. Aber das ist wohl jedem klar, das wenn man im PvP oben mithalten will auch im PvE Endcontent dabei sein muss (oder zumindest die end Marken sammeln)

zudem begreife ich es einfach nicht, wie manche es als unfair bezeichneN, wenn ein pvpler mit seinem equip (SOLANGE ES DEN ANFORDERUNGEN DER INI ENTSPRICHT) in eine 25er ini will....



Edit: @elfenmann

omg, sry aber du bist wirklich ein kleiner flamender spacko -.- du bezeichnest andere als flamer aber hast noch NIX sachliches zu Tage gelegt -.- sry aber mit solchen Leuten will ich echt nix zu tun haben


Edit2: 

bin nun weg, muss jetzt wieder mit meinem PvP equip PdK10 raiden und zusehen wie es an der inkompetenz einiger pveler scheitert -.-


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

@elindir

man man, wer hat dir denn ins essen gespuckt?
und denk dranne...bald 19 uhr - ab ins bett, morgen is schule!
da kannste lesen lernen ...vielleicht erklärt dir auch jmd, dass worte dann im zusammenhang einen satz bilden, der wiederum eine aussage, bzw einen sinn enthält, den du noch nicht verstehst. schon traurig


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Elfenmann schrieb:


> ja is klar... und dann so unterstellungen...
> 
> geht doch alle mit pvpgear raiden^^ mir doch latte...


Unterstellungen? Das war keine Unsterstellung... Ich hab lediglich gesagt, nicht das Equip ist entscheidend sondern die Leistung! Ja geh du halt weiter mit PVE Gear PVP machen or whatever ist mir irgendwie auch sowas von Latte, mit Leuten wie dir kann man einfach nicht reden, du drehst einem jedes Wort im Mund um.... Und ich bin jetzt auch weg, ich geh jetzt mit PVP Gear 1k Winter machen :> Auf viele gute PVE Dropps für mich!

*lach*

/e Kay jetzt ist klar, du bist entweder 13 Jahre alt oder einfach nur doof, erstmal Niveau flamen aber dann mit Aussagen wie "LOL DU MUSST INS BETT LOL" kommen....


----------



## Elindir (8. Oktober 2009)

Elfenmann schrieb:


> @elindir
> 
> man man, wer hat dir denn ins essen gespuckt?
> und denk dranne...bald 19 uhr - ab ins bett, morgen is schule!
> da kannste lesen lernen ...vielleicht erklärt dir auch jmd, dass worte dann im zusammenhang einen satz bilden, der wiederum eine aussage, bzw einen sinn enthält, den du noch nicht verstehst. schon traurig


tztz 

und du bezeichnest mich als flamer ^^ Wenn du sachliche "beweise" hättest, würdest du sie nenne. Hast sie aber nicht, daraus resultiert ein weiterer Flame

Paradebeispiel eines Flamenden kindes.....



Thoor schrieb:


> mit Leuten wie dir kann man einfach nicht reden, du drehst einem jedes Wort im Mund um....


/sign



Thoor schrieb:


> /e Kay jetzt ist klar, du bist entweder 13 Jahre alt oder einfach nur doof, erstmal Niveau flamen aber dann mit Aussagen wie "LOL DU MUSST INS BETT LOL" kommen....


haha doppelt /sign ^^


----------



## Powerflower (8. Oktober 2009)

ich hab teile vom pvp set standart an die sind halt doch manchmal einfach bessser aber full pvp eq würde ich nicht im traum raiden gehen


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

lol @thoor&elindir

es ging um pvpgear und pve...oh man soviel zum thema "worte im mund rumdrehen"
jo, 13 - hast recht, 100 punkte - ich bin immernoch der meinung: lesen und lesen und verstehen sind 2 sachen, danke, dass du mir dabei hilfst diese theorie zu untermauern. danke, danke, danke - euer intellekt und eure eloquenz ist der wahnsinn - lasst mich raten: raketenwissenschaftler?!^^
zum thema flamen...nochmal lol - ich reagiere nur mit sarkasmus - und wieder: du hast nicht gelesen...egal^^
das forum gehört wieder euch^^
is mir zum dumm 
viel spass mit deinem pvpgear im pdk10^^ wird dich im 25er wohl keiner, der ernsthaft raiden will, mit pvp crap mitnehmen
ich geh lieber im 25er marken farmen...

so long


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Elfenmann schrieb:


> lol @thoor&elindir
> bla bla bla


wieder mal so ne Aussage mit vielen Wörtern der aber 0 aussagt, viel Spass dir noch dann, ich geh mich jetzt wieder an meinen "PVE Content Clear" Achivements erfreuen während ich mit einem lächeln im Gesicht PDOK 25ger mache mit Full PVP Gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 VIel Spass noch mit deinem "Crap" PVE Gear (Das Gear ist Crap, nicht PVE ;D)


----------



## Boéndil234 (8. Oktober 2009)

Psykomoon schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit den Sachen zu tun, sondern mit Skill...
> 
> so long
> 
> ...



/sign  wenn man mit seiner klasse umgehen kann  ist pvp zeug vollkommen in ordunung...ich mache mit meinem dk mit voll gladiator(deadly) bei koralon 10er immerhin 3,5k dps  und das reicht vollkommen aus...mit meinem pve equip (ulduar 25er niveau) mach ich zwar etwas mehr aber trotzdem geths auch mit pvp


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

...und nun, meine damen und herren, stellen sie sich bitte vor, alle würden mit pvpgear in nem raid gehen und 3,5 k dps fahren...
das argument "das reicht vollkommen aus" zählt einfach nicht


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Elfenmann schrieb:


> ...und nun, meine damen und herren, stellen sie sich bitte vor, alle würden mit *pvegear* in nem raid gehen und 3,5 k dps fahren während ein pvpequipter 4.8k dps fährt
> das argument "das reicht vollkommen aus" zählt vollkommen, wers nicht warhaben will -> tastatur gegen den Kopf soll einiges wieder zurechtrücken können


/fixed


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

@thoor
jo passt... 4,8 k....ich bin begeistert....is auch zu wenig, sry
raff mal, das man mit pvpgear im pve nicht das maximum rausholt, skill hin oder her! wenn die grundlage schon nicht passt, ist das maximum nicht drinne auch wenn der skill passt.
ansonsten geh doch mit pvpgear raiden, mir doch ladde, aber warum wehrst du dich gegen diese tatsache?
das ist alles was ich dazu sagen will
und kommentare wie: "tastatur gegen den kopf hauen" sind sind mir echt zu dumm


----------



## Georan (8. Oktober 2009)

BTW: Pvpler, Achtung man glaubt es kaum, brauchen auch Hit!
Ohja und zwar 5%, da man seine gleich leveligen Gegner auch treffen möchte.
Tauscht man dann noch 3-4 Teilchen Pvp mit Pve aus und schon hat man das Hitcap, also heißt z.B halbes pvp gear nicht das man kein Hitcap hat.
Außerdem bin ich heilfroh leute im Raid zu haben die 2000+ Rating spielen, da weis man die können wenigstens ihre Klasse spielen.

Aber klar Full PVP-Gear is nichts.

Zu Heilern kann ich nichts sagen, spielte keinen, aber ich denke, dass das Hauptproblem wohl bei dem Mana liegt aber weis es nicht 100%.


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Elfenmann schrieb:


> @thoor
> jo passt... 4,8 k....ich bin begeistert....is auch zu wenig, sry
> raff mal, das man mit pvpgear im pve nicht das maximum rausholt, skill hin oder her! wenn die grundlage schon nicht passt, ist das maximum nicht drinne auch wenn der skill passt.
> ansonsten geh doch mit pvpgear raiden, mir doch ladde, aber warum wehrst du dich gegen diese tatsache?
> ...


Du WILLST es nicht begreifen oder? Ich sage doch nur es ist scheissegal was du für Gear hast solange die Leistung passt, und wenn du meinetwegen mit nem Elefanten Tanga rumläufst und dabei 5k DPS fährst passt es, begreifst du das nicht? Ich wehre mich btw auch nicht gegen ne Tatsache (die wiederrum keine ist) sondern will diskutieren (das ist doch n Forum oder?)

und von jemandem der Kommentare wie "ist es nicht bald 19 00 und musst ins bett" oder "lern lesen" bringt muss ich mir in der richtung wohl gar nichts sagen lassen...

/e und zum 10000000 und aber millionsten mal: wenn du mit Hatefull gear pdk raiden willst heissts auch bei mir "ist nicht" aber wenns unerbitterlich ist und auch der rest passt, warum nicht?


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

und sage, dass das gear schon voraussetzt NICHT maximalleistung zu bringen
das begreifst DU nicht - und ich sage NOCHMAL: raide mit pvpgear, du wirst dein maximum(!!!!) aber nicht erreichen
klar werden leute mit 2000er wertung ihre klassen spielen können, logisch.
deckt sich mit meiner aussage, dass die meisten erst im pve erfolgreich sind bevor sie es im pvp sind...
und auch diese leute gehen sicher nicht im pvpgear raiden


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Elfenmann schrieb:


> deckt sich mit meiner aussage, dass die meisten erst im pve erfolgreich sind bevor sie es im pvp sind...
> und auch diese leute gehen sicher nicht im pvpgear raiden


ICh hab PVE gear, von daher hab ichs gar nicht nötig, ich sag nur es ist kein Grund jemanden zu kicken weil er ne Gladi Waffe trägt... und btw sind die meisten im PVE zuerst erfolgreich weil PVE relativ einfach ist zum einsteigen...


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

ich kicke auch niemanden - ich bin der meinung, dass leute auf lvl 80 wissen sollten, 
dass sie mit pvpgear nichts im raid zu suchen haben...klar wirds gehen...aber eben nicht maximum
also sind wir uns prinzipiell einig, warum also der disput?


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Elfenmann schrieb:


> ich kicke auch niemanden - ich bin der meinung, dass leute auf lvl 80 wissen sollten,
> dass sie mit pvpgear nichts im raid zu suchen haben...klar wirds gehen...aber eben nicht maximum
> also sind wir uns prinzipiell einig, warum also der disput?


Weil du hier die These aufstellst: "Wer PVP Gear hat (also echtes PVPgear z.B. Unerbitterlich Schultern/Waffe) hat nix im Raid zu suchen" MÖÖÖP falsch! Ich mein das du mit Full Hatefull oder whatever gear nicht durch Ulduar gehen kannst ist völlig klar, zumal die meisten Leute mit Hatefull gear oder Deadly gear erst grade 80 geworden sind und nicht wirklich nen Plan haben...


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

gibts unechtes pvpgear?XD


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Elfenmann schrieb:


> gibts unechtes pvpgear?XD


1kwinter/deadly gear meinte ich damit.... zeug was du halt in popo geschoben bekommst^^


----------



## Teradas (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich lasse PvP-Equip nur teilweise durchgehen.
In einer Hero,eigentlich kein Problem.Solange sie 1,5k dps+(PDC mal ausgenommen)schaffen(Und beweisen,dass sie ein Gehirn haben,dass sie benutzen können).
Im Raid wird es dann schon kritischer.
Weil sie erreichen mit PvP-Equip einfach nicht das Hitcap.
ZM,Int etc. fehlen auch aufgrund der Abhärtung.Dazu brauch man auch nicht soviel Life.


----------



## Clunck (8. Oktober 2009)

Psykomoon schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit den Sachen zu tun, sondern mit Skill...
> 
> so long
> 
> ...



YOU FAIL 

ka pvp im raid ist fail ohne ende


----------



## Thoor (8. Oktober 2009)

Clunck schrieb:


> YOU FAIL
> 
> ka pvp im raid ist fail ohne ende


hauptsache paar cool wirkende wörter ohne argumentation in nen thread reinklatschen was? GZ! -.-


----------



## Crosis (8. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute,
> 
> wie der Titel schon beschreibt, wollte ich fragen was ihr davon haltet wenn "DDs" mit Gladiator sachen im Raid rumhüpfen?!?
> 
> ...


also solange es nicht viele sind(10er also 1-2, 25er maximal 4, davon kein heiler/tank) lass ich die mitkommen aber durch gearcheck werden die eh direkt ausgemustert dds mit pveequip gibts wie sand am meer. habe auch oftmals damals in naxx25 welche gehabt die für den trash pvpkram hatten damit sie weniger dmg und somit weniger aggro machen und wenn dann dochmal aggro länger überleben aber das ist ja sowas von wayne jetzt^^


----------



## Grashalmzähler (8. Oktober 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> @flamer da über mir! Is schon toll wenn ihr so imba movement habt und mit euren gammel dps zahlen abschmiert *hust*



und was haste von 10k dps leuten die nach 5 sec down sind? dann lieber etwas länger für den boss brauchen als 100 wipes

ich würde mal glatt sagen: fail

wahrscheinlich einer der im /2 nur per "ich suche xxxx dps für xxxx "


----------



## vicaut (8. Oktober 2009)

Kommt sicher darauf an WELCHES PvP Equip. Denn Full BiS-PvP Equip ist sicher besser als T7,5, also für Ulduar und PDK10er noch geeignet. Für 25er wirds zu wenig sein, kommt aber immer auf Rest der Gruppe an und welche Aufgabe dieser Spieler im Raid hat. Aber eines is fix: Jemand der full BiS-PvP hat ist ein Arenagott und versteht was von seiner, und allen anderen Klassen! Daher allein vom Skill wird er im 25er PDK wohl gut zu gebrauchen sein. Denn es gilt immer noch: Was nützt ein full T9,5 im Raid, wenn er bei den Bosskämpfen als 1. stirbt?


----------



## Paxter (8. Oktober 2009)

selbst wenn leute mit pvp gear noch so viel -angeblichen- skill haben werden sie mit dem equip im pve nie das maximale aus ihrem char. rausholen können und sind somit für den restlichen raid ein klotz am bein...das ist einfach ne tatsache. 
zudem ist es  nicht einzusehen warum ein raid einen (oder mehrere) spieler durchschleppen soll nur weil dieser nicht fähig ist sich für die spielart angemessene klamotten zu besorgen?

trinket und waffen gehen ja noch,aber alles andere ist bei uns im raid ein no-go und das ist auch gut so.blizzard wird sich nämlich schon was dabei gedacht haben für pve und pvp jeweils verschiedenes gear (angepasst an die jeweiligen spielart) zur verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## EisblockError (8. Oktober 2009)

Das letze mal als ich leute mit PvP Sachen im raid gesehen hab (also mehrere) war zu Kara.


Das sind dann mesit die Leute die garnix für ihre Epics tuen sollen und ausser AK nichtmal heros farmen.


----------



## Sundarkness (8. Oktober 2009)

Also erstmal kurzes Offtopic:
Gestern Im 10er AK raid nach der gewonnenen TW Schlacht mein Raid geht hinein und natürlich erstmal trash (ich tank 
halt nicht ganz soo imba eq ) als wir dann wie üblich bei Kora ankamen passierte folgendes: Wipe
also es lag nicht nur an mir sondern an dps und dem mt .
Dnach wurde gesagt dass ich DD amchen soll weil ich auch als DD im Tool stand.War geklärt ein DK 
ausm Raid war nun 2. Tank.
Ich legte DD EQ an und los gings... kamen auch nicht soo viel weiter ...
Ich sah auf den DPS meter ich 3. und die anderen mit blaulila eq tummelten sich drunter.
Dann kam das Interessante (schon xD) Ich sagt im Raid: " Also viel besser war das ja nicht." 
Raidleader. " Ja brauchen leute mit besserem Eq"
ICh:" SIeht so aus"
Raidleader: "Joa dann cya Gnoml"
ICh: W00t?! 
Bäm ihr wurdet aus dem Schlachtzug entfernt.
Danach hat mich der 1. im DPS angesprochen wie schlecht im Tank ich doch sei und blabla.
Darauf antwortete ich: "Joa wenn Tank halt nur second ist dann tuts mir leid dass mein EQ nicht so toll ist"
Er: hau ab!
Ich: aha wieso ich war danach DD  und 3rd im dps meter und hab bei koralon mit am längsten überlebt!
Er: Ticket is raus Kleiner ....
Ich: ja aha schön für dich willst n keks?
Ihr ignoriert X
Also um das zu beenden und es schnell zu machen danah war ich noch  ak25 und dort droppeten meine neuen schönen 251 itemlevel
handschuhe die max besser sind als meine alten t7,5 teile!
War halt mit paar leuten aus gilde.

Hmm bis jetzt wart ich noch aufs ticket xD


naja wers nicht liest is mir egal =D


PvP  sets meist schlecht
Waffe meist gut
Trinkets auch gut =)


So far


----------



## Arwien (8. Oktober 2009)

Grüße.
Also meiner Meinung nach haben es die PVP Spieler schwieriger als die PVE sich im Spiel zu behaupten. Das gesammte PVE Kontent ist so leicht geworden das jeder Noob mithalten kann.
Dagegen ist es deutlich schwieriger geworden in Arena ein hohe Wertung zu erreichen als zu lvl 70 er Zeiten.
Das meiste hat Blizz versaut. Ich kann es einfach nicht verstechen wie man einen AK25er (oder10er) Raid für (meistens) Pve Leute ins Spiel einbauen kann . Das kann doch nicht sein das PVP Leute die Burg holen und davon meistens nur Pve Leute profitieren. Blizzard hat ehrlich kein System mehr im Spiel .  Als ich vor fast 4 Jahren angefangen habe war das noch ausgeglichen. Die meisten PVE Spieler haben die PVP Leute beneidet (wenn sie was drauf hatten). 
Es ist einfach nur lächerlich geworden. Schaut mal wie die PVP Sachen aussehen ..Die will ich wegen dem schlechten Design gar nicht anziehen.


----------



## Rhadon (8. Oktober 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> PvP-Teile im PvE kann ich garnicht haben, und wenns nur ne Hero-Ini ist...
> 
> Trinkets und Waffen lass ich noch durchgehen, alles andere wird kommentarlos rausgeworfen!
> 
> ...



Dummer Faschist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elfenmann (8. Oktober 2009)

> Was nützt ein full T9,5 im Raid, wenn er bei den Bosskämpfen als 1. stirbt?



gegenfrage...was nutzt ein pvpequipter dd, der auch als erster stirbt, weil er nich antanken lässt?
dieses argument ist absolut deplaziert, denn grundsätzlich gibt es noch sowas wie "antanken lassen" - da stirbt kein dd....gehört auch dazu spielen zu können, wenn man sich und den tank einschätzen kann. zumal es auch für pve gilt: die besten haben meist am schnellsten das beste equip - gimps werden wohl in dem ein oder anderen encounter scheitern (jetzt erzählt mir nicht, dass sich alle ziehen lassen...sollen 5 mann die restlichen 20 durch nen encounter schleifen?!), ergo weniger loot haben. daher ist es recht unwahrscheinlich, dass full t9,5 spieler ihre klasse nicht spielen können - und wer das behauptet sucht einfach nur n grund zum stressen oder kennen die skills nich, die dem ein oder anderen dd im raid das leben retten (seele brechen, tot stellen...etc)^^ da muss keiner sterben! stichwort omen

ach ja....die supergamer brauchen natürlich kein omen....wozu auch^^ die spielen ja alle pvp
wenn blizz pvpgear für raids gemacht hätte.... ...war es goodfellas? 
"typisch spaghetti...kommt mit nem messer zu ner schießerei..."   ...oder mit pvpgear in nen raid



> Das gesammte PVE Kontent ist so leicht geworden das jeder Noob mithalten kann.


da hätte ich dann gerne den screenshot vom erfolg ausm pdok 25 ...sind scheinbar nur pro gamer mit 200er epics in den foren unterwegs
warum noch wow spielen, wenn es so billig is?
trick: char löschen, dbdbydbydbydbydb als pw nutzen - hilft!



> Als ich vor fast 4 Jahren angefangen habe war das noch ausgeglichen.


damit stehst du wohl recht allein auf weiter flur^^



> Das kann doch nicht sein das PVP Leute die Burg holen und davon meistens nur Pve Leute profitieren.



das dort nur pve spieler profitieren ist nicht wahr
nicht nur pvp spieler holen die burg...nich interessiert die arena nur wenig und ich hab trotzdem passables pvp equip, 
welches ich eben nur für 1k und pvp daily nutze, genauso wie ne pvpskillung... dafür reichts und mehr brauch ich für meinen teil nicht
um spass am pvp zu haben muss man keine 2000er wertung spielen





> selbst wenn leute mit pvp gear noch so viel -angeblichen- skill haben werden sie mit dem equip im pve nie das maximale aus ihrem char. rausholen können und sind somit für den restlichen raid ein klotz am bein...das ist einfach ne tatsache.
> zudem ist es nicht einzusehen warum ein raid einen (oder mehrere) spieler durchschleppen soll nur weil dieser nicht fähig ist sich für die spielart angemessene klamotten zu besorgen?
> 
> trinket und waffen gehen ja noch,aber alles andere ist bei uns im raid ein no-go und das ist auch gut so.blizzard wird sich nämlich schon was dabei gedacht haben für pve und pvp jeweils verschiedenes gear (angepasst an die jeweiligen spielart) zur verfügung zu stellen.



/sign


----------



## Quintusrex (9. Oktober 2009)

Arwien schrieb:


> Ich kann es einfach nicht verstechen wie man einen AK25er (oder10er) Raid für (meistens) Pve Leute ins Spiel einbauen kann . Das kann doch nicht sein das *PVP Leute die Burg holen und davon meistens nur Pve Leute profitieren*.




Du muss bei der Horde spielen, wenn auf unserem Server die Allianz die Burg holt, dann meisten nur mit viel Glück und das sage ich als Allianzler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele von den PvP Spielern, die sich in den BGs tummeln, haben in meinen Augen Nachholbedarf was das Gruppenspiel angeht. Hauptsache zergen, ob die anderen die Fahne haben, die Bunker überennen oder sonstwas ist doch sche***egal. Da sind mir 10 oder 25 reine PvEler in nem Raid 1000 mal lieber.


----------



## GeratGonzo (9. Oktober 2009)

Arwien schrieb:


> Als ich vor fast 4 Jahren angefangen habe war das noch ausgeglichen. Die meisten PVE Spieler haben die PVP Leute beneidet (wenn sie was drauf hatten).


Moin!
Ich habe großen Respekt vor Leuten die ein 2000+ Rating haben, da ich in der Arena ein reines Opfer bin.

@Thoor und Elindir

Ich finde ihr müsst euer PvP Zeugs echt nicht so in den Himmel heben, ich habe die Sets gestern abend nochmal verglichen und wie vielfach schon gepostet wurde ist das eq einfach nix für Raids. Wenn man mim kompletten set rumläuft verschenkt man ohne ende wichtiger stats und hat massig unnötiger Abhärtung.

Ich bin nun gestärkt in meiner Meinung, das Leute mit mehr als 2 Setteilen ausm PvP Gear nicht mitgenommen werden.

Ich wünsche euch trotzdem nen Schönen Tag und wünsch euch viel Erfolg mit euerm PvP zeugs in der Arena


----------



## Ademos14 (9. Oktober 2009)

Als ich frisch 80 wurde, und noch nicht allzu tolles eq hatte, hab ich auch erstma ein paar Gladisachen in den Bgs gefarmt. Für heros und naxx10er etc reichen die auch völlig. Und wenn das erstma spielt, kommt das richtige EQ schon alleine.

Wow ist gespickt mit Vorurteilen und das bleibt wohl auch so. Wenn der Typ Leistung bringt, ist es wurst ob er pvp-eq hat oder nackt spielt.


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

so ich melde mich auch nochmal

zu Elfenmann muss man nicht all zu viel sagen.... ev. das Lachen verkneifen ^^ nur rumgeflenne, Beleidigungen, Kindische Kommentare wie "lösche doch dein Char"" und 0 Inhalt 


aber @GeratGonzo

Klar verschenkt man einige wichtige stats auf Kosten der Abhärtung. Aber für den Content um den es sich hier handelt (Ony Archa und PdK) reicht es allemal. Und wer das bestreitet, halt einfach nicht all zu viel Ahnung vom Spiel... (wurde zwar auch schon erwähnt, aber für PvEler erwähne ich es gerne nochmal, pvp haben AUCH hit .... einfach "nur" 5% und nicht 8% oder was man halt auch braucht)

Gestern habe ich wieder mal ein Parade Beispiel erlebt bezüglich dem versagen einiger Pveler...

Ony 10er Gruppe, Mein Warri Arena Partner und ich (Beide auch mit PvE Equip immernoch um die 600 abhärtung) wurden eingeladen. Der Raidleader war ein Mage mit so durchschnittlich Itemlvl 213

Nach dem 4ten Wipe kurzer Blick auf den Recount... mein Warri Platz 3, der Leader mit 1.5k DPS letzter -.- der Tanke hatte nie aggro und tankte die grossen Adds in der Mitte (dies war die Taktik die uns der Leader vorschrieb...)

nach geflenne und geschreie des Raid (bis auf uns 2, sagten kein wort) nach dem der Leader geleaft hatte, fragte mein Warri nach lead, kickte alle mit denen Ony einfach unmöglich war, suchten kurzerhand 2 neue tank und einige neue DD's.

Danach First Try down....

ach ja, und ich hatte sogar noch vergessen meine paar PvE Teile anzuziehen weil wir zuvor einige Ally beim Porten killten. Hatte ich zu wenig Healoutput? neeee, der Tank kam nie unter 80% und sowieso war alles recht easy going

Moral der Geschichte:
Scheiss egal ob man PVP oder PvE Equip hat, Nullnummern gibt immer. Also alle die wegen irgendwelcher Vorurteile Leute nicht in den Raid mitnehmen sind in meinen Augen beschissene egoistische idioten! (klar muss ein gewisses Equip vorhanden sein, epics sollten schon vorhanden sein und er sollte auch so ungefähr 3k dps fahren können)

Mein Tipp, nach dem First try halt alle die nicht den Anforderungen entsprechen kicken und gut ist.


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Oktober 2009)

Als fast reiner PvP’ler mit meiner Hexe sage ich: PvP Equip reicht für 5er Hero’s, darüber hinaus nicht mehr.

  Kann verstehen, daß man dann niemand mit PvP Equip mitnimmt.

  Dann muß ein vernünftiges PvE Equip her, daß ja leicht zu bekommen ist (allein durch die 5er Daily-Marken).

  Und raiden geh ich nicht mehr, denn so lange halt ich es nicht aus, nur auf NPC’s rumzukloppen J


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Elindir (oder lieber Elindir?), 

obwohl du überzeugter PvP'ler bist und ich nicht überzeugterer PvE'ler sein könnte sind wir eigendlich so ziemlich einer Meinung:

Wenn die Leistung passt ist alles OK, welches Gear jemand dabei trägt ist völlig unerheblich.

Auf deinen einen Post von gestern habe ich mir auch mal das aktuelle BiS-PvP-Gear angeschaut und gebe dir völlig recht: die für Abhärtung und Ausdauer verschenkten PvE-Stats werden durch das extrem hohe item-Level zu einem gutem Teil aufgefangen, so dass diese Leute ihre 3,5 - 4k locker fahren dürften und damit alles bis PdK nonHM durchaus angehen können.
PdK ist ja auch darauf ausgelegt von Leuten mit T8½ äquivalenten Gear bewältigt zu werden und wie ich feststellen musst ist BiS-PvP > T8½ oder zumindest gleichwertig und zwar vom reinem PvE-Werte Standpunkt aus gesehen.
Für alle die wie ich anfangs auch gezweifelt haben hier mal ein keiner Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

S7 <-> T8½


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Low-PvP-Zeug hingegen gehört nicht in den Raid (und so wie ich dich in deinen vorherigen Posts verstanden habe sind wir auch da einer Meinung) und (was du wohl auch zugeben muss) die meissten kommen eben nicht mit BiS-PvP-Zeugs an sondern eben mit dem Bob-Krams, das sorgt dafür das viele Spieler einfach diese Vorurteile habe.



Elindir schrieb:


> Moral der Geschichte:
> Scheiss egal ob man PVP oder PvE Equip hat, Nullnummern gibt immer. Also alle die wegen irgendwelcher Vorurteile Leute nicht in den Raid mitnehmen sind in meinen Augen beschissene egoistische idioten! (klar muss ein gewisses Equip vorhanden sein, epics sollten schon vorhanden sein und er sollte auch so ungefähr 3k dps fahren können)
> 
> Mein Tipp, nach dem First try halt alle die nicht den Anforderungen entsprechen kicken und gut ist.


Besser hätte man es eigendlich nicht sagen können (und sinngemäss habe ich es ja bereits schon mal gesagt ^^)


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Liebe Elindir (oder lieber Elindir?),


mir ist *Lieber *lieber ^^

ja was soll ich noch sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin wiedereinmal 100% deiner Meinung. 

ich hoffe das der eine oder andere auch mal ein pvpler oder schlecht equipten mit nimmt, man kann ich ja nach dem first try immer noch kicken. Und da bei Randomraids meist Leute dabei sind, die keine Stammgruppe haben und somit nur durch random zu ihrem hight lvl Zeugs kommen, ist es ja auch nur fair mal einige mitzutragen.

Ich werde jedenfalls in Zukunft mehr randomraids selber erstellen. Ist mir sicherer ^^ Klar auch ich bin skeptisch wenn da einer Ony 25 mit will mit item lvl 200... aber solange er seine Leistung bringt.


----------



## Dreidan (9. Oktober 2009)

Merkste was bei dem Itemvergleich mit der Palaplatte? Das PvP Gear hat zwar ein wenig mehr Zaubermacht und auch Crit, wobei sich der Unterschied im 0,xx% Bereich bewegt. Dafür fehlt alllerdings die Tempowertung. Da Abhärtung im PvE eingentlich Unsinn ist fehlt dir die Tempowertung. 

Bei anderen Setteilen siehts genauso aus, entweder hat man dann Abhärtung anstatt Rüstungsdurchschlag, oder Abhärtung anstatt TREFFERWERTUNG! .
Das bedeutet je mehr PvP Gear man trägt desto raiduntauglicher wird das Equip in der Summe gesehen. Mal ein oder zwei PvP Teile zu tragen um das ansonsten PvE Equip zu ergänzen ist OK, aber mit Full Gladi im Raid aufzuschlagen geht garnicht.


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Merkste was bei dem Itemvergleich mit der Palaplatte? Das PvP Gear hat zwar ein wenig mehr Zaubermacht und auch Crit, wobei sich der Unterschied im 0,xx% Bereich bewegt. Dafür fehlt alllerdings die Tempowertung. Da Abhärtung im PvE eingentlich Unsinn ist fehlt dir die Tempowertung.
> 
> Bei anderen Setteilen siehts genauso aus, entweder hat man dann Abhärtung anstatt Rüstungsdurchschlag, oder Abhärtung anstatt TREFFERWERTUNG! .
> Das bedeutet je mehr PvP Gear man trägt desto raiduntauglicher wird das Equip in der Summe gesehen. Mal ein oder zwei PvP Teile zu tragen um das ansonsten PvE Equip zu ergänzen ist OK, aber mit Full Gladi im Raid aufzuschlagen geht garnicht.


Es bestreitet auch niemand, dass die PvP sets schlechtere stast fürs PvE Haben als PvE items (wäre ja sonst sinnlos) Aber dennoch reicht es allemal aus für die momentanen Random Raids....


----------



## GeratGonzo (9. Oktober 2009)

So, dann muß ich mich auch nochmal zu wort melden.

Ich hatte noch keinen PvPler mit itemlevel 251 im raid...

Aber wie gesagt. Zuviel PvP zeugs was man für 0 Skill bekommt und rein für Ehre kaufen kann(wie das set das sogar ich hab) gehören einach net in nen Raid. In ner hero is mir das wayne, solang keiner umkippt (was dann meist an mir oder dem Heiler liegt) kommt man schon durch.

Ich war nur gefrustet da ich schon in mehreren Raids halt voll S5 roxxor dds hatte und das einfach nix Bringt.

Daher Schau ich mir die Leute nun immer vorher an die mich inven.

So long.


----------



## FonKeY (9. Oktober 2009)

an pve sachen kommt man viel schneller ran daher hatte ich noch nie welche die mit pvp sachen rumrennen...und geraidet wird sowieso nur mit der gilde^^


----------



## MoVedder (9. Oktober 2009)

Was mich aber wundert, dass auch oftmals z.b. in AK, leute die mit PVP Waffen rumlaufen, derbe viel Damage raushauen. 


mfG


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt. Zuviel PvP zeugs was man für 0 Skill bekommt und rein für Ehre kaufen kann(wie das set das sogar ich hab) gehören einach net in nen Raid. In ner hero is mir das wayne, solang keiner umkippt (was dann meist an mir oder dem Heiler liegt) kommt man schon durch.


Jo hierbei gebe ich dir recht, das ist dann wirklich nicht gerade nett...

ev. Reagiere ich halt immer bisschen empfindlich wenn jemand pauschal PvPler anprangert...



MoVedder schrieb:


> Was mich aber wundert, dass auch oftmals z.b. in AK, leute die mit PVP Waffen rumlaufen, derbe viel Damage raushauen.
> 
> mfG


Hab ihr das Gefühl im PvP braucht man kein Schaden^^


----------



## GeratGonzo (9. Oktober 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Was mich aber wundert, dass auch oftmals z.b. in AK, leute die mit PVP Waffen rumlaufen, derbe viel Damage raushauen.



DIe Waffen sind derbe gut! Also wer ein hohes rating hat kann sich in meinen Augen echt gute Sachen Kaufen.
Ich habe anstoß an set teilen genommen.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (9. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Also ich bin um jeden PvPler im Raid fro!
> 
> Wieso?
> 
> ...




Ich bezweifle, dass es im PvP vergleichbare Situationen mit Voidzones oder Flammen auf dem Boden gibt und dass man daraus Lehren fürs PvE ziehen kann. Naja, vielleicht gibts ja bald Bosse, bei denen man um Säulen rennen muss.


----------



## Fusssi (9. Oktober 2009)

ArcaneFrostFire schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass es im PvP vergleichbare Situationen mit Voidzones oder Flammen auf dem Boden gibt und dass man daraus Lehren fürs PvE ziehen kann. Naja, vielleicht gibts ja bald Bosse, bei denen man um Säulen rennen muss.


hehe, genau!

Dazu kommt das CC in Raids ja leider nicht mehr gefragt ist, denn darin sind die PvP'ler ja wohl hoffentlich besser.
Und wenn PvP'ler so super movement haben warum machen die PvP'ler dann nicht die Firstkills. In nem anderen Thread wurde ja mal gejammert das die PvE-Waffen so viel besser wären, also hätten die PvP'ler ja interesse haben müssen zu Raiden.


----------



## Elfenmann (9. Oktober 2009)

> ev. Reagiere ich halt immer bisschen empfindlich wenn jemand pauschal PvPler anprangert...



merkt man garnicht... wobei ich nichts gegen pvpler habe, sondern klar sage, dass pvpgear nicht in den raid gehört.

wenn du sarkasmus kindisch findest, bin ich der meinung, dass du ganz klar tomaten auf den augen hast 
und nach prüfung deines gears im arsenal bist du definitiv ne absolute lachnummer  - lass dich weiter auf kosten anderer 
mit pvpgear durch die encounter ziehen is ja nich mein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reallity (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn derjenige 3-4 Gladiteile anhat ist das relativ egal, solange der rest raidtauglich ist, zumal einige Gladiteile nicht wirklich schlecht sind.
Also kannst du nicht sagen wenn PvP Leute dabei sind, das das daran liegt.

Ich persönlich renne mit 4 wütenden teilen rum, gürtel, halskette etc aber eben mit 4 t9 sachen.

Dazu muss ich sagen, irgendeiner hats angesprochen, PvP Leute sind was Movement angeht gegenüber den PvE Casual Raidern oft überlegen, da Movement zum alltäglichen PvP Gebrauch gehört und diese damit aufgewachsen sind.

Bei vielen guten Raidgilden spielen sehr viele Spieler auch sehr gut im Arena-Highrating mit, was auch ein Indiz dafür ist, aber Movement ist ja hier nicht das thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (9. Oktober 2009)

Psykomoon schrieb:


> Hat nichts mit den Sachen zu tun, sondern mit Skill...
> 
> so long
> 
> ...



Sagen alle - Stimmt aber nich ganz ;D Finde man braucht keinen Skill um 3-6 Tasten zu drücken.....


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Oktober 2009)

ArcaneFrostFire schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht gibts ja bald Bosse, bei denen man um Säulen rennen muss.


Gibt es schon, z.B. Saphiron oder Ingvar.

Mit 3.3 kommt dann noch in der 2.ten 5er Ini dieser Schmiede-Boss der Saronitbrocken wirft hinter die man laufen muss.

Aber das halt mal nur so am Rande ^^


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2009)

Also, der Elfenmann da mag zwar kein PVP und findet das PVP im PVE nix verloren hat, spielt aber 1000 Tausendwinter und die BG daylie... ich finde man sollte so ne Blockade einführen das du mit PVP Gear nicht in Raids kannst und mit PVE gear nicht nach 1000 Winter oder BGs oder whatever, weil wenn dus schon trennen willst, dann richtig!

Und ich sag nach wie vor, wenn die Leistung stimmt und nicht grad alles PVP equipt ist ists ok... zumindest in PDK 10ner oder so...


----------



## GeratGonzo (9. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Also, der Elfenmann da mag zwar kein PVP und findet das PVP im PVE nix verloren hat, spielt aber 1000 Tausendwinter und die BG daylie... ich finde man sollte so ne Blockade einführen das du mit PVP Gear nicht in Raids kannst und mit PVE gear nicht nach 1000 Winter oder BGs oder whatever, weil wenn dus schon trennen willst, dann richtig!


Jetzt mal ganz langsam imba roxxor.

Mal drüber nachgedacht, wie du an PvP eq kommst wenn deine Regelung in kraft treten würde? Na dämmerts? Bekommt dein Char bei Neuerstellung PvP zeugs an den Kopf geschmissen? Oder musst du auch mit qs etc erst mal PvE zeugs besorgen? Aber egal das ist nicht das Thema. Der thread schweift ab.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2009)

jetz mal ganz langsam üb0r pwn0r l33tsp3ak0r ok.

Mal drüber nachgedacht wie man als Neuling an PVE Gear rankommt? Naxx geht keine Sau mehr, an PVP Equip kommste relativ leicht, ergo gehste damit evtl PDK/Archvaron 10ner... oder bekommste neuerdings full t9 bei der Charerstellung? Zutrauen würd ichs Blizz.... Doch es ist genau das dass Thema! Du sagst PVP Equip hat im Raid nix zu suchen, ich sage solange es nicht gerade nur PVP Equip ist und dabei die Leistung noch stimmt ist es doch ok?


----------



## GeratGonzo (9. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> jetz mal ganz langsam üb0r pwn0r l33tsp3ak0r ok.
> 
> Mal drüber nachgedacht wie man als Neuling an PVE Gear rankommt? Naxx geht keine Sau mehr, an PVP Equip kommste relativ leicht, ergo gehste damit evtl PDK/Archvaron 10ner... oder bekommste neuerdings full t9 bei der Charerstellung? Zutrauen würd ichs Blizz.... Doch es ist genau das dass Thema! Du sagst PVP Equip hat im Raid nix zu suchen, ich sage solange es nicht gerade nur PVP Equip ist und dabei die Leistung noch stimmt ist es doch ok?



Du hast deine eigene Aussage nicht kapiert^^
du sagtest, wenn trennen dann richtig. D.h. du müsstest deine ersten BGs nackt betreten da du ja noch nichts an PvP Zeugs haben kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kipp hier fast vom stuhl vor lachen


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Mal drüber nachgedacht wie man als Neuling an PVE Gear rankommt? [...]



Heros für die blaues Questgear reicht. Sonst noch Fragen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (9. Oktober 2009)

Trag auch noch ein pvp ring....aber der hat hit und ich denke das ist das wichtigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

ArcaneFrostFire schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass es im PvP vergleichbare Situationen mit Voidzones oder Flammen auf dem Boden gibt und dass man daraus Lehren fürs PvE ziehen kann. Naja, vielleicht gibts ja bald Bosse, bei denen man um Säulen rennen muss.


Leute.. habt ihr echt so ein Brett vor dem Kopf -.- Klar gibt es keine 1:1 Situationen im PvP die es im PvE auch gibt... net mal die Fractions champs in PdK. Aber ein guter PvP hat gelernt auf seinen Gegner zu reagieren, sprich den Flammen auszuweichen und nicht nur stumpf hinten zu stehen und seine Perfekte Rota durch zu klicken...



Elfenmann schrieb:


> merkt man garnicht... wobei ich nichts gegen pvpler habe, sondern klar sage, dass pvpgear nicht in den raid gehört.
> 
> wenn du sarkasmus kindisch findest, bin ich der meinung, dass du ganz klar tomaten auf den augen hast
> und nach prüfung deines gears im arsenal bist du definitiv ne absolute lachnummer  - lass dich weiter auf kosten anderer
> ...


Du bestätigst bei jedem Post das du nicht sehr viel in der Birne hast....



			
				Elfenmann schrieb:
			
		

> dass *pvpgear nicht in den raid* gehört





			
				Elindir schrieb:
			
		

> ev. Reagiere ich halt immer bisschen empfindlich wenn jemand *pauschal PvPler anprangert*...


 dämmerts?

Wenn du nur bisschen mein Charakter im Arsenal betrachtet hättest, hättest du festgestellt, das ich ein Heiler bin und immoment mein Sec Retri Gear (was wirklich kacke ist) anhabe.... 



> wenn du sarkasmus kindisch findest, bin ich der meinung, dass du ganz klar tomaten auf den augen hast


ah hahah das ich nicht lache, jetzt rechtfertigst du dein geflame schon mit sarkasmus XD einfach nur peindlich


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Du hast deine eigene Aussage nicht kapiert^^
> du sagtest, wenn trennen dann richtig. D.h. du müsstest deine ersten BGs nackt betreten da du ja noch nichts an PvP Zeugs haben kannst
> 
> 
> ...


Dann gehst du lieber mit einem blau equipten typen PDK raiden als mit einem Typen der unerbitterliche Waffe hat?

Jaja aufm Stuhl sitzen ist schon schwer, hast dir schon paarmal den Kopf gestossen wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (9. Oktober 2009)

ich kicke solche leute, da meiner meinugn nach pvp gear im pve nix zu suchen hat, genau wie pve equippte im pvp nix reißen. 
da bin ich nicht nur im raid, sondern auch in einer 5er inze streng


----------



## GeratGonzo (9. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Dann gehst du lieber mit einem blau equipten typen PDK raiden als mit einem Typen der unerbitterliche Waffe hat?
> 
> Jaja aufm Stuhl sitzen ist schon schwer, hast dir schon paarmal den Kopf gestossen wa
> 
> ...



Ok is resignire vor deinen Aussagen und denke mir meinen Teil. Zu deinen Kommentaren werde ich mich nicht weiter äußern. Der Thread ist nun nicht mehr als ein hin und her gefalme... Schade, hat so sachlich begonnen.


----------



## Mäuserich (9. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Ok is resignire vor deinen Aussagen und denke mir meinen Teil. Zu deinen Kommentaren werde ich mich nicht weiter äußern. Der Thread ist nun nicht mehr als ein hin und her gefalme... Schade, hat so sachlich begonnen.


PvP und PvE sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Welten und genau so haben die Spieler die sich auf eine dieser Sparten fixieren auch eine völlig andere Grund-Mentalität.

Insofern finde ich es Schade da es durchaus auch den einen oder anderen mitdenkenden hier in der Diskussion gibt.

Trotzdem Danke an die Flamer, is so unterhaltsamer für mich zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (9. Oktober 2009)

Ich als Shadowpriest habe z.B. bei Feuralon im 25er nen PvP Umhang gewonnen der numal einfach besser ist als der von Yogg,Mimiron und Kel'Thuzad. Ergo trage ich tatsächlich momentan ein PvP Teil in meinem festen Gildenraid.


----------



## Elfenmann (9. Oktober 2009)

oh man thoor... wie stumpf muss man sein...

eigentlich will ich dir noch folgendes schreiben: 

1. ja, ich daddel nebenher pvp - hat mit der einstellung "pvpequip hat nichts im pve verloren" nichts zu tun. was ist daran nicht richtig?
2. dein dümmliches gelaber ist reine provokation^^ passt
3. du kannst immernoch nicht richtig lesen - soviel zum thema "wa in der birne haben" - ich muss wohl wirklich nur mit hauptsätzen abeiten, 
damit was bei dir ankommt...
4. is mir dein deadly equip egal - is eh nur ausrede - zeig doch mal her was du hast... 
5. urteilst du über menschen, die du nicht kennst - DAS ist "kindergartenmäßig" - fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein...aber so isses das i-net 
...schön anonym leute dicht labern und 0,0 plan haben



> Aber ein guter PvP hat gelernt auf seinen Gegner zu reagieren, sprich den Flammen auszuweichen und nicht nur stumpf hinten zu stehen und seine Perfekte Rota durch zu klicken...


wäre das der fall (für dich thoor, nochmal mit intension dieser wortgruppe: wäre es der fall, dass ein pve-spieler nicht auf flammen etc reagiert), wäre zb. bei gorrmok feierabend - ich wiederhole mich: auch im pve hat movement absolut priorität. ...ich erwähne nur mal heigan... movement allgemein hat also zwangläufig nicht nur mit pvp zu tun. (...und jetzt kommt der spruch: "es gibt aber unterschiede...bla bla"...jaja, zwischen wasd im pvp und wasd im pve gibts keinen unterschied )


> Wenn du nur bisschen mein Charakter im Arsenal betrachtet hättest, hättest du festgestellt, das ich ein Heiler bin und immoment mein Sec Retri Gear (was wirklich kacke ist) anhabe....


wie gesagt...alles nur ausrede - große klappe, nichts dahinter

....aber dafür bist du mir zu hohl und zu aggro







> Ich als Shadowpriest habe z.B. bei Feuralon im 25er nen PvP Umhang gewonnen der numal einfach besser ist als der von Yogg,Mimiron und Kel'Thuzad. Ergo trage ich tatsächlich momentan ein PvP Teil in meinem festen Gildenraid.


das mag sicherlich dann zutreffen wenn du 2 unterschiedliche itemstats vergleichst... sprich: dein itemlvl vom pvp-umhang höher ist als der deines alten pve-umhangs... 1:1 wird es aber defintiv anders sein, zb 213 pve -> 213 pvp etc


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2009)

ach komm vergesst einfach, das ist so lächerlich, wenn euch nix besseres mehr in den sinn kommt schiesst ihr euch auf eine person ein und kommt mit sprüchen wie "oh du bist so aggro" ich erinner dich mal an deine sprüche gestern: "ist 19 00 musst nicht bald ins  bett?" "Willst nicht mal lesen lernen"?

Viel Spass noch und GL beim flamen mir wirds zu doof...

ach ja mein gear, ich hab wütend/unerbitterlich als auch t9, noch fragen?:<

/e und hör mal auf hier einen auf pseudo erwachsenen zu machen, du bist nicht besser als andere...

/e2 hurra grade forenignore entdeckt n_n


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

Vorneweg bedanke ich mich bei den paar wenigen mit denen man hier sachlich diskutieren konnte (auch wenn ich manchmal unsachlich werde und es nicht sein lassen kann, auf andere flames zu reagieren...)
Solche Diskussionen machen mir echt Spass 

Aber diese Diskussion geht nun wirklich in flames unter

aber bei Kommentaren wie von Elfenmann, kann ich es einfach nicht sein lassen. Der Typ ist jenseits von gut und Böse XD



> Elfenmann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *urteilst du über menschen, die du nicht kennst* - DAS ist "kindergartenmäßig" - fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein...aber so isses das i-net
> ...


ist wohl selbsterklärend ^^

zudem was soll daran ne Ausrede sein? wenn du mein Equip studieren willst, dann bitte das richtige. mit dem ich auch nach PdK 10 usw. gehe.... 



Elfenmann schrieb:


> und jetzt kommt der spruch: "es gibt aber unterschiede...bla bla"...jaja, zwischen wasd im pvp und wasd im pve gibts keinen unterschied


und was soll das bitte wieder bedeuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skum (9. Oktober 2009)

mit meinem tank druiden finde ich das pvp zeug sogar besser als das pve ich komme so auf 52k live buffed und 42% ausweich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit pve gear würde ich ca 43% ausweich und 48k live haben da ausweich wertung und agi einen abnehmenden efeckt haben.

&#8364;:und ich habe keine probleme mit dem tanken nur mit flamern


----------



## Fusssi (9. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Leute.. habt ihr echt so ein Brett vor dem Kopf -.- Klar gibt es keine 1:1 Situationen im PvP die es im PvE auch gibt... net mal die Fractions champs in PdK. Aber ein guter PvP hat gelernt auf seinen Gegner zu reagieren, sprich den Flammen auszuweichen und nicht nur stumpf hinten zu stehen und seine Perfekte Rota durch zu klicken...



Du darfst den ImbaderHeilerwirdsschonrichtenhardcorecasualnoobplayer nicht mit nem vernünftigen PvE'ler verwechseln, denn der hat auch gelernt auszuweichen!
Wer nur stur seine Rota durchprügelt liegt in der Regel als erster im Staub und belastet sinnlos Tanks und Heiler.


----------



## Cloze (9. Oktober 2009)

Elfenmann schrieb:


> das mag sicherlich dann zutreffen wenn du 2 unterschiedliche itemstats vergleichst... sprich: dein itemlvl vom pvp-umhang höher ist als der deines alten pve-umhangs... 1:1 wird es aber defintiv anders sein, zb 213 pve -> 213 pvp etc



Habe ich doch geschrieben. Yogg,Mimiron oder Kel'Thuzad haben sicherlich nicht das Itemlevel von Koralons Loot im 25er ;p


----------



## Elfenmann (9. Oktober 2009)

elindir, ich hab anfangs gesagt, dass ich der meinung bin, dass aus statsgründen pvpgear nichts in pve zu suchen hat - das ist absolut sachlich und in keinster weise inkorrekt - danach wurde ich ich dumm angelabert und reagiere nur.
wer sich dabei auf den schlipps getreten fühlt tut mir leid - ich hab den scheiss nich angefangen und gefallen lassen muss ich mir nichts, weil nen paar leute, die pvp spielen, ihr pvpgear im pve content rechtfertigen müssen.

letztendlich ist es und bleibt es so: pvpgear hat im pve nichts verloren^^
denn es fehlen wertvolle stats  
sagte ich bereits anfangs und verstehe nicht deshalb mit dumm gemacht zu werden.

in diesem sinne


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Du darfst den ImbaderHeilerwirdsschonrichtenhardcorecasualnoobplayer nicht mit nem vernünftigen PvE'ler verwechseln, denn der hat auch gelernt auszuweichen!
> Wer nur stur seine Rota durchprügelt liegt in der Regel als erster im Staub und belastet sinnlos Tanks und Heiler.


Da gebe ich dir zu 100% recht, was ich aber damit sagen will, ist das allgemein bekannte problem bei Randomraids, das die Hälfte irgendwo in einem Spot indem man einfach nicht stehen darf, stirbt. Und wenn ich ein PvPler im Raid habe der ne 1800+ Wertung hat, von dem bin ich überzeugt, er kann dem Zeugs ausweichen (sofern er die taktik kennt)

Aber klar sind die "meisten" PvEler gute Spieler die mehr als nur ihre rota drücken können. Nur hab ich halt manchmal den drang zur Übertreibung...



Edit:
Ach elfenmann jetzt man nicht einer auf unschulds Lamm, das ist ebenso peinlich -.-

zudem bin ich die ganze zeit die allgemeine Meinung "PvP Equip hat im Raid nichts zu suchen" am dementieren....



Elfenmann schrieb:


> letztendlich ist es und bleibt es so: pvpgear hat im pve nichts verloren^^
> denn es fehlen wertvolle stats
> sagte ich bereits anfangs und verstehe nicht deshalb mit dumm gemacht zu werden.


Weil du überaus begriffsstutzig bist und dir selber dauernd widersprichst ....


----------



## Elfenmann (9. Oktober 2009)

> Weil du überaus begriffsstutzig bist und dir selber dauernd widersprichst ....



jo, is klar - hauptsache erstmal dumm anlabern und nach sachlichen diskussionen schreien



> Nur hab ich halt manchmal den drang zur Übertreibung...



merkt man

...dementieren... was gibts da zu dementieren?! 
als nächstes kommt dann das argument abh würde schaden im pve vermeiden oder wie?
wie begründest du denn pvp gear im pve? mit können??? 
argument auf selben niveau: lieber nen pve equipter der spielen kann, als nen pvp equipter, der spielen kann (bei vergleichbarem equipstand)
das argument " lieber nen pvp equipter als nen blauequipter" ist völlig fehl am platz - die haben n den aktullen raids genauso wenig zu suchen. das wir das nochmal definieren müssen war mir nicht bewußt... für mich ist das jedoch selbstverständlich. ich dachte wir gehen von 1:1 aus, sprich: 226pve gegen 226 pvp etc.


nochmal, denn darum gehts es ja - pvp im pve content - trag es doch, aber egal was du tun wirst, 
du wirst dein maximum nicht erreichen und bist dem raid nicht wirklich so von nutzen wie du es sein könntest.
nochmal: ich sehe  das immer im itemlvl vergleich 1:1 ...das dir 251 pvpitems sicher auch im raid bringen als nen 200er pve item streite ich garnicht ab, aber mal ehrlich....sowas soll hier verglichen werden? ich denke doch nicht oder seh ich da was falsch?

was ist daran begriffsstutzig?
ne reine definitionssache und solange das nicht klar ist, reden wir eig aneinander vorbei

für mich rangiert pvp equip im raid im selben bereich wie unbuffed raiden oder kein buff food/flasks mitbringen - bei uns werden die leute bei solchem faupax ausm raid gekickt, sollte es vor dem 2ten boss einer raidsinstanz noch so bleiben.


----------



## Elindir (9. Oktober 2009)

Elfenmann schrieb:


> jo, is klar - hauptsache erstmal dumm anlabern und nach sachlichen diskussionen schreien


Also dies hier als Beispiel, du sagst mir, ich labere dich nur dumm an... dazu könne ich gleich 5 Beispiele von dir zitieren wie du EXTREM dumm andere anlaberst ala "lösch doch dein acc usw." Und sowas regt extrem auf! Das ist etwa auf dem Niveau wie "du sollst nicht Fluchen du arschloch" ... ist genauso idiotisch und widersprüchlich...

Aber anscheinend kannst du ja plötzlich doch etwas Sachlicher werden...



> ich dachte wir gehen von 1:1 aus, sprich: 226pve gegen 226 pvp etc.


Also dass muss ja auch der hinter letzte PvPler einsehen, dass dies nicht so ist. Aber hier geht es auch nicht darum. 

Ursprünglich fragte ja der TE, was wir mit PvPler im raid machen. Und da kam halt von vielen Seiten her "PvP Equip hat im raid nichts verloren"

Und genau diese Meinung bin ich am dementieren, da ich mit meinem PvP Equip locker mithalten kann in inis wie Ony 10/25 Archa 10/25 und PdK10. Ich habe zB eine PvP Waffe die gleich viel ZM hat wie ein Kolben der nur in PDOK10 droppen würde... und da man ja für PdK 10 als Voraussetzung nicht das PdK10 Niveau nehmen kann (wäre ja idiotisch) sondern eins tiefer, bin ich mit meinem Kolben sogar 2 Sets über dem Niveau von PdK10...

Folglich wehre ich mich gegen die Meinung "PvP Equip hat im Raid nichts zu suchen" Klar, man muss halt PvP Sachen haben, die im Itemlvl höher sind als die PvE Items die man für den Raid mindestens braucht. 

Zudem habe ich noch eine kleine Abneigung gegen PvEler, da diese vielfach der Meinung sind, PvP hat in WoW nichts zu suchen -.- Und noch meine sie können gut spielen weil sie ihre 6k dps haben ..... ich bin halt der Ansicht, richtig spielerischen skill kann man nur in der Arena beweisen! Schon zu Classic Zeiten war mein Ansporn besseres equip zu haben, der Hintergedanke, dass ich damit besser Hordler verhauen kann (damals war ich N11 Warri) auch wenn zu dieser Zeit nicht mal ein Ehre System gab..  aber ich schweife ab...

Ich vertrete halt die Meinung, invitet alle Leute in den Raid und kickt diese halt nach dem ersten runn wieder wenn sie ihre Leistung nicht erbringen (obs jetzt pvpler oder pveler sind ist hierbei egal)

Zudem Sprechen wir (jedenfalls ich) hier auch nur von Randomraids... in einer Stammgruppe erübrigt sich diese Diskussion. Ich habe halt mühe mit den Leuten die aus Prinzip (oder Dummheit) keine PvP equipe in einen randomraid inviten wollen. 


zudem wurde hier von mehren genau erwähnt um was es in dieser Diskussion geht.


----------



## Elfenmann (9. Oktober 2009)

^^ich war die ganze zeit sachlich^^  ich wurde angemacht und hab reagiert - jut, is jetzt auch wurscht



> Und genau diese Meinung bin ich am dementieren, da ich mit meinem PvP Equip locker mithalten kann in inis wie Ony 10/25 Archa 10/25 und PdK10


ony und auch archa sind keine raids mit großer herausforderung, beides hab ich mit randomgrp am tag des erscheinens im first try gemacht - gut, ich bin aufm nem pve-server...klar, dass die leute dort eben auch pve-lastiger sind und meist geht man eh mit leuten los, die man kennt.
aber es sind eben auch keine großartigen herausforderungen... ohne jetzt sagen zu wollen, dass dort jeder gimp erfolgreich sein kann, taktik und skill muss trotzdem passen, aber schwer ist was anderes.
durch die von dir erwähntenn 10er kann man durchspazieren und im 25er gleichen die gut equipten leute die "schlechteren" (pvp, blau equipt - ohne das pvp equip wirklich schlecht zu nennen, sondern nur deplatziert) wieder aus, solange es nur eine handvoll ist 
also klar kommst du da durch. würden es jedoch alle so machen, sprich mit pvpgear raiden, sieht das ganze doch um einiges anders aus.
für mich ist auch pdk 25 nichts schweres... aber geh dort mal mit deinem pvpgear rein - du wirst nichts reißen, egal wie gut deine macros und wie schnell deine finger sind.
das soll nicht als vorwurf dienen, sondern einfach als fakt, denn ony/ak/pdk10 dienen doch höchsten als markenfarmraids (und mit etwas glück droppt nen brauchbares item...) zumindest, wenn man im pve aktiv jede woche seine id´s auch durchspielt, hat man so schnell brauchbares raidequip und wer das immernoch nicht hat, ist für mich zu faul zum equip farmen und behindert andere im raid. wer dann immernoch dropppech hat, kann sich t9 für marken holen, welche es sogar für die billig-daily hero gibt...  
selbst wenn man pdk 25 noch nicht schafft, sind es so jede woche 7 x 2marken für dailies + 4x2 für ony10/25 und ak10/25 und 15 für pdk 10 = 37 + epic dropps
dazu noch die 226er items für eroberungsmarken... (hab ich da noch was vergessen?)
in uld 10 droppen an jeder ecke raidtaugliche waffen und andere items, zur not macht man dort dann nen hm und hat items oder waffen auf pdk 10 niveau...

*es muss also niemend pvp equip im raid tragen!!!^^*
ausnahmen bestätigen die regel



> Zudem habe ich noch eine kleine Abneigung gegen PvEler, da diese vielfach der Meinung sind, PvP hat in WoW nichts zu suchen


hab ich nie behauptet das pvp nichts in wow zu suchen hat! wer wert drauf legt, kann ja immernoch pvp server nutzen
ich würde es um einiges geiler finden, wenn pvp mehr einzug in wow hält, außer mal nen pvp-daily, bg´s oder arena...
hauptstädte erobern, eskortquests mit pvp charakter etc.



> ich bin halt der Ansicht, richtig spielerischen skill kann man nur in der Arena beweisen!


spielrischer skill hat aber auch mit taktik und teamplay im pve zu tun, nicht nur mit arena
auch dort muss man die verschiedenen klassen kennen um erfolgreich zu sein

aber es geht ja um pvpgear im pve... und das hat dort eben nichts verloren um ernsthaft auf highend content zu raiden


----------



## Khalf (12. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Du hast deine eigene Aussage nicht kapiert^^
> du sagtest, wenn trennen dann richtig. D.h. du müsstest deine ersten BGs nackt betreten da du ja noch nichts an PvP Zeugs haben kannst
> 
> 
> ...



Die ersten BG´s nackt betreten?.....hmm....Gibt auch Crafting-Gear für PvP. Zum Einstieg ins PvP vollkommen ausreichend. Jetzt lache ich mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (12. Oktober 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> WEIL DIE DIE EINZIGEN SPIELER SIND, DIE IHRE KLASSE NOCH BEHERRSCHEN UND DAS MOVEMENT IM GRIFF HABEN!



/sign


----------



## MoonFrost (12. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Was macht ihr wenn ihr PvP Leute im raid habt? Geht ihr direkt oder versucht ihrs wenigstens?



Schritt1: Fragen ob sie pve gear haben
Schritt2: Wenn ja dann solln siehs anziehn zum gearcheck.
Schritt2.1: Wenn nicht "thx und bb" schreiben. Dann leaven. PvP gear in innis geht mal gar nicht außer vielleicht die gladiwaffen wenn man trotzdem noch genug hit hat.


----------



## Seelenwalzer (12. Oktober 2009)

also, ich würde gerne mal wissen was ich machen soll wenn ich nur full gladi sachen besitze und nur pvp gezockt habe. und nun würde ich gerne mal pve testen und weiß net was ich da machen soll, habe kein anderes equip? also bin ich ein pve noob!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  gruss


----------



## Eysenbeiss (12. Oktober 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Schritt1: Fragen ob sie pve gear haben
> Schritt2: Wenn ja dann solln siehs anziehn zum gearcheck.
> Schritt2.1: Wenn nicht "thx und bb" schreiben. Dann leaven. PvP gear in innis geht mal gar nicht außer vielleicht die gladiwaffen wenn man trotzdem noch genug hit hat.



Unfug !

Gestern erst wieder erlebt, zum einen AK25, zum anderen Uldu 10er, ich mit Schami und full deadly, allerdings "nur" 25,4 % krit, dafür HIt immerhin auf insgesamt rund 8 Prozent gesockelt.

Wer stand am Ende bei recount im Damage wohl vor den ganzen PvE-Trollen in ihrem T7,5 oder T8 ?

Ja, genau, die völlig fehl-equipte Schamanin, die sich anfangs auch erst die Frage gefallen lassen musste, ob sie kein PvE-Kram hätte, am Ende hat keiner mehr gemeckert.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, das es erst seit dem umsockeln so gut klappt, weil ich die Trefferwertung unterschätzt hatte, aber seit dem gibt es keinen Grund mehr das nicht in PvP-Klamotten zu machen.

Es fängt erst mit T8,5 an umzukippen und ich hab STUNDEN damit zugebracht die einzelnen Items und Sets gegenzurechnen, hab mich extrem über Leute aufgeregt, die einem "empfohlen" haben nach Naxx zu gehen, um an PvE-Kram dran zu kommen, obwohl das definitiv UNTER dem deadly set liegt.

Mag sein das es in Uldu 25 oder den vergleichbaren oder schwereren Inis nicht so gut hinhaut, aber was bringt einem z. B. ein voll T7,5er oder T8er Blut-Dk, wenn der seine Klasse nicht spielen kann ?

Vorgestern erst mit meinem kleinen deadly Hunter gehabt, auch AK10 und 25er, jedes Mal vor diversen T8 Leuten und DAS ist eher ein Grund dafür, das Raids wipen, nicht weil Leute PvP-Equip tragen,

Wenn ein Pala-Tank in AK z. B. nicht in der Lage ist die Sturmwächter zu halten und man dem als Hunter die Adds noch zuschieben muss, dann liegt es aber natürlich trotzdem am PvP-Equip des Hunters, wenn es schief geht, schon klar.

Das andere Problem ist zudem, das die meisten Leute in Inis und bei Raids nur stur ihre Rota durchziehen wollen oder sollte man sagen, können ?
Sobald mal irgendetwas unvorhergesehens auftritt ist der Raid dann trotzdem hin, selbst wenn alle entsprechend ausgestattet sind.

Aus dem Grund gilt, wie immer: trial and error, erst mal mitnehmen, schauen wie er oder sie sich schlägt und wenns nicht passt, dann kann man immer noch kicken, aber Leute von vornherein ausschließen, das ist intolerant, engstirnig, egoistisch und feige.


----------



## MoonFrost (12. Oktober 2009)

Seelenwalzer schrieb:


> also, ich würde gerne mal wissen was ich machen soll wenn ich nur full gladi sachen besitze und nur pvp gezockt habe. und nun würde ich gerne mal pve testen und weiß net was ich da machen soll, habe kein anderes equip? also bin ich ein pve noob!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo klar biste dann ein pve noob. noob=neuling (bei mir ist es umgedreht ich find pvp beschissen xD)
Dann musste wohl heros marken farm^^

Pveler hams da ja leichter. Wir klatschen 3 bosse und sind schonmal 50% pvp geared^^


----------



## Thoor (12. Oktober 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Schritt1: Fragen ob sie pve gear haben
> Schritt2: Wenn ja dann solln siehs anziehn zum gearcheck.
> Schritt2.1: Wenn nicht "thx und bb" schreiben. Dann leaven. PvP gear in innis geht mal gar nicht außer vielleicht die gladiwaffen wenn man trotzdem noch genug hit hat.


^
this: Das ist eifnach nur lächerlich und dumm, da hat es nichtmal nen Sinn zu diskutieren...


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (12. Oktober 2009)

Also erstma denke ich nicht das PvP Eq wipes verurascht, das liegt eher am Unvermögen der Leute. Wenn man auch in PvP Sachen genug dmg macht bzw. entsprechende Heilleistung hat und net alle 20 Sekunden "gief Anregen!!1111" schreit, is das doch alles kein Ding...


----------



## celivar (12. Oktober 2009)

Wer mit PvP EQ raidet,sollte lootsperre bekommen.
Sehe nicht ein das mir ein PvPler mein PvE Zeugs wegwürfelt.


----------



## Seelenwalzer (12. Oktober 2009)

celivar schrieb:


> Wer mit PvP EQ raidet,sollte lootsperre bekommen.
> Sehe nicht ein das mir ein PvPler mein PvE Zeugs wegwürfelt.



lol guter scherz, wie soll man dann pve klamotten bekommen wenn man nichts looten darf. manche komentare sind echt zum heulen^^^^^^^^^^^^ rofl


----------



## Syrras (12. Oktober 2009)

Seltsam, es scheint nur reine PvP-Spieler und High-End Raider zu geben...

Die Gelegenheitsarena-Parker für Götze/ Relikt gibt es ebenso wenig wie PvE Spieler die TW campen um ihre Toons schneller leveln zu können.

Der Rest sind ausschlieslich High End Raider, die ihr I-Level jenseits von Gut und Böse belächeln und gildeninterne Twinkruns für selbstverständlich halten und den Leuten tatsächlich nahelegen zu NAXXen, um sich für nichts und wieder nichts zu equippen.

Ich habe vereinzelt immer gerne mit schnellverfügbarem PvP Equip aufgestockt, egal ob Rücken mit +Hit, oder Epicgems, deshalb bin ich kein PvP-only-Spieler!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Oktober 2009)

Seelenwalzer schrieb:


> lol guter scherz, wie soll man dann pve klamotten bekommen wenn man nichts looten darf. manche komentare sind echt zum heulen^^^^^^^^^^^^ rofl



solche Kommentare sind zum heulen :-P

Dann fängst du halt wie jeder andere pve spieler bei 0 an und holst dir marken/equip aus hero instanzen.. und dann gehst du erst in raids wenn du genug Trefferwertung hast um den boss auch zu treffen..

Wo wir beim 2. Punkt sind.. klar hat ein full PVP imbaroxxor-gladiator mage vielleicht mehr zaubermacht als nen T8 Mage.. AAABER er hat 0% Trefferwertung.. heißt er schießt mehr am Boss vorbei als dass er ihn trifft


----------



## Fusssi (12. Oktober 2009)

Hatte gestern erst nen full Gladi Krieger im Raid, der war auch der RL und hat für Ony 25 blaue Heals, viel zu viele Nahkämpfer geladen und ständig nur go geschrieen. Muß ich noch sagen das er im schaden unterm Tank lag? Das er den Raid verlassen hat ohne ein Wort? Das er den Boss nicht kannte? Das er nen Gimp war der es nicht mal bis ins Ts geschafft hat? u.s.w. ........


^^ genau deswegen haben gladys nix in nem PvE-Raid zu suchen



> WEIL DIE DIE EINZIGEN SPIELER SIND, DIE IHRE KLASSE NOCH BEHERRSCHEN UND DAS MOVEMENT IM GRIFF HABEN!



Genau, deswegen jammern die Gips ja auch über jeden Pala oder DK von dem se umgenatzt werden, diese Movementkrüppel!


----------



## HuBi! (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich persönlich laufe mit PvP Armschinen rum - ist aber das einzige - letztens war ich mal wieder Obsidiansanktum 25 Mann - Version. Erwähnte ich die 7.5k Dps die auch mit PvP Sachen zu schaffen sind? Dürfen halt nur nicht zu viele Teile sein :-)


----------



## Vrocas (12. Oktober 2009)

Buschwalker schrieb:


> wenn jemand im raid mit pvp zeug rummrennt seis nur ak25 gibts nen kick und wenn er flamt kommt er auf ignore und gut ist. Im PvE sollte man PvE equip tragen und kein gladizeug -.-



Wenn das umgekehrt auch nur so wäre -.-


----------



## Anaamuu (12. Oktober 2009)

Sorry liebe PvE'ler des Realms Todeswache und des gesamten RP, wenn ich euch demnächst alle afk melde... 
...aber... ihr habt in dem Crap PvE Gear nix auf meinen Spielwiesen zu suchen... verschwindet, kusch kusch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir hat sich noch niemand beschwert, das ich das Deadly Set voll hab - is auf PvE gesockelt.. und ich hab genug Hit mit meiner Jägerin, bei 1000 Schüssen das mal einer daneben geht... Trinket + Hals sind PvE Markenzeug.. und wer sich mal ganz schlau macht, wird merken das das Deadly um Längen besser ist als das T7... mal an alle " PvP gear muss draussn bleiben " Schlaumeier. 
Ich fahr im 25ger ebenso locker meine 3.5k + DPS.

Sehr simpel... ausm PvP : AoE ? na da geh ich doch raus... AK is da nix anderes.... da brauchts net mal PvE Gear, weil das Witzbosse vorm Herrn sind. 
Und wer da im PvE Equip aufläuft, hätte eigentlich auch eine Lootsperre verdient... nur um den Gedanken eines " netten " Herren hier weiter zu spinnen.  Sehe doch nicht ein, das mir PvP Gear von so einem PvE Nap gerollt wird... bzw das Mount, das da gern mal droppt. Kauft eures doch in Dalaran. 

( Wer die Ironiespuren findet, darf sie gern behalten und an die Wand nageln ).


----------



## Assor (13. Oktober 2009)

*Bis zu einem bestimmen Punkt ist es möglich, definitiv.*

PvP EQ im Raid ist wie PvE EQ in der Arena. Irgendetwas fehlt.
Ab einem bestimmten Niveau kann man es nicht mehr erlauben, mit falschen EQ am falschen Ort in WoW zu sein.
Wenn ich in einem bestimmten Areal des Spielumfangs regelmässig tätig bin, sollte ich auch mich darauf optimal einstellen.

*Ob der Spieler dann auch tatsächlich spielen kann, sei mal dahingestellt.*
Nur was soll ich mein Hit gegen Abhärtung eintauschen? Ich bin DD und kein Tank.
Genauso in der Arena: Wozu brauch ich 17% Hit und Haste als Meele, wenn ich im Austausch dafür ohne einen Heiler kaum gegen gut gerüstete Spieler durchhalte?

Achja und nur so nebenbei an alle die meinen Gladiatoren haben nichts im Raid zu suchen. In den richtigen Pro Gilden spielen fast alle Raidmitglieder auf Gladiator Ranking bzw. haben den Titel.  @ Fusssi 

Platz 1 in Season 2 und mehrfacherer Gladiator im anspruchsvollsten deutschen Realmpool 
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...nn&n=Zoltan
Platz 1 in Season 6 und mehrere Gladiatoren Titel, gleicher Realmpool.
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=N%C3%AEne
Um nur zwei Beispiele zu nennen ... (natürlich tragen die im Raid PvE Gear abgesehen von manchmal den Waffen)


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

pvp equi hat im raid einfach nichts zu suchen (die sets) einzelne trinkets oder waffen ok aber wenn ich jemanden mit Gladi S 6,7,8,9 whatever seh dann fragi ch ihn erst ma ob er sich nicht doch umziehn möchte


----------



## !Albador! (13. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt muss ich auch mal was dazu sagen ... 

Je nach Itemlvl sind auf den Items eine bestimmte Menge an Punkten verteilt. Auf einem PVP Item gibt es das Attribut Abhärtung. Dort stecken mehr oder weniger viele Punkte drinn. --> die Punkte fehlen in anderen Attributen. 

Wenn ich jetzt das max. aus meinem Char rausholen will fehlen mir diese Punkte, die in einem Attribut drinne stecken was ich nicht brauch. Jetzt wurder hier schon einige male gesagt das man dadurch mehr aushält ... genau das ist das Problem. Heiler und DDs müssen im Raid nicht mehr aushalten. Hier noch einmal eine wichtige übersicht.

Tank -- tanken 
DD   -- schaden machen
Heal -- heilen

Wenn ich als dd im raid sterbe liegt es sicher nicht daran das ich keine Abhärtung habe. Sondern entweder daran, dass ich nen fehler gemacht habe, der tank nen fehler gemacht hat oder der heiler nen fehler gemacht hat... oder eine kombination von Fehlern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke, auch wenn es etwas überspitzt rüberkommen sollte, das dies genau der Grund ist warum es nicht gut ist wenn man PVP Eq im Raid trägt. Ich hab nur full T8,5 mit meinem hunter und dazu bisl 245er Zeug. Ich glaub nicht das jemand im PVP eq ansatzweise den schaden machen kann... und da gibts noch weitaus besser eq Leuts als mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (13. Oktober 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Achja und nur so nebenbei an alle die meinen Gladiatoren haben nichts im Raid zu suchen. In den richtigen Pro Gilden spielen fast alle Raidmitglieder auf Gladiator Ranking bzw. haben den Titel.  @ Fusssi


Oh, wie kann man ne aussage nur so verdrehen. Ich gönne jedem nen hohes PvPranking. Aber nen DD mit nem fullGladiset im PvE-Content der weniger Schaden macht als nen Tank, der hat keine Trefferwertung und ergo hat er da nichts zu suchen. Und fertig. Warum sollte ich keinen PvP-spieler mit nehmen, dann soll er sich aber drum kümmern das er dem Raid auch nutzen bringt und nicht nutzlos ist und den Raid nur auf macht um Epics abzustauben!!!!!!


----------



## Huntara (13. Oktober 2009)

Was bringt denn bitte Abhärtungswertung im PvE?
Nichts. Also hat es nichts im Raid zu suchen. 
Wer kein anderes equip hat, kann es sich farmen gehen. Mittlerweile bekommt man es ja schon
fast hinterhergeschmissen.

Also ich kann den Threadersteller gut verstehen. So wie ich es auf ähnliche Art und Weise erfahren habe,
als ich einen mage im Raid sah, lvl 80 mit lvl70er items.....sorry, aber des geht nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (13. Oktober 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Genau, guckst du hier sind genau *0* Hit drauf.
> 
> Nur durch Kette, Ring, Umhang (die nicht zum Set gehören) bekommst du 3x38 Hit und auch nur wenn du die Sieges<XYZ> des tödlichen Gladiators Teile nimmst, aber normal nimmt man die Triumphaler <XYZ> des tödlichen Gladiators weil da Crit drauf ist, denn die Hit anstelle dessen nützen einem im PvP nichts. Ansonsten ist da nirgends Hit drauf und die 3x38 sind absolut nicht ausreichend um ans Cap zu kommen. Wenn du jetzt meinst du müsstest noch ein Trinket mit Hit nehmen oder Hit vielleicht sogar noch skillen, schon in dem Moment verschwendest du in 4 Slots Potential und wichtige Punkte im Skillbaum wo eigentlich Agi/Crit/AP drin sein sollte bzw. was mehr DPS bringt und mit Sicherheit kommst du dann nie an die DPS heran die mit vollem PvE Gear möglich wären.



Mein Fehler, hatte vergessen die Teile aus TW direkt zu erwähnen, mit dnen man natürlich das Deadly ergänzen sollte.

Als SV-Hunter brauche ich nur rund 164 Hit für Raids, daher reichen diese drei Teile und die VZ auf Hand völlig aus um sogar über dem Cap zu liegen.
Ich lauf atm mit ~ 35% Krit rum, hab mein Hitcap erreicht und kein T7,5 Hunter sieht Land, bei T8 lach ich meistens auch noch ganz genüsslich und erst ab T8,5 wirds schon mal eng, da gehts dann um first hit.

Sicherlich sieht das bei anderen Klassen nicht ganz so gut aus, besonders bei Castern, da die deutlich mehr Hit brauchen, ABER ............ meine Schami hat nun auch komplett Deadly, plus zwei "PvE" Teile in Form von Kette und Ring, plus ein ganz billiges Schmuckstück, in das zwei gelbe Steinchen rein passen.

Somit hab ich mit der zwar noch immer nicht die ominösen 13 Prozent Hit erreicht, aber immerhin gute 9, den Draenei Bonus eingerechnet und laut recount der letzten Tage liegen die Misses bei <3% und wenn ich jeweils auf den Damage schaue und was andere Leute so fahren, die mit T8 rumlaufen, dann schmeiß ich mich in die Ecke vor Lachen, denn trotz der 3% lieg ich immer noch weit vor denen.

Sicherlich hab ich mit beiden Chars nix im PDK zu suchen, aber bei 90 Prozent der anderen Inis und Raids ist das eigentlich kein Ding und wer mich kennt, der nimmt mich inzwischen auch mit, denn ICH mach meinen Damage, der durchschnittliche T8er nicht und man sollte bei solch einer Diskussion nicht vom höchstmöglichen Ausgehen, was aber die meisten hier tun, denn es geht immer nur um PDK, aber das sehen auch die T8,5 Leute im Hardmode so gut wie nie, weil bei denen dann nämlich die Skillfalle zuschnappt.

Ysera ist einer der vollsten Server überhaupt und mit jedem Tag sieht man mehr Leute Riads suchen, die vor einiger Zeit nicht gesucht haben und zwar nicht weil weniger Raids aufgemacht werden, sondenr weil immer mehr Leute aussortiert wurden, ganz einfach weil sie mitgenommen wurden, hatten ja schließlich das so vehement geforderte PvE-Equip, aber keinen Plan von ihrer Klasse.

Natürlich kann das Deadly nicht mit dem T9 mithalten, aber dafür ist es auch gar nicht gedacht, das zeigen schon die Itemlevel, aber vergleicht man PvE und PvP Items des gleichen Level, dann gibt es genug Klassen, die auch im PvP-Equip locker, ganz locker mithalten oder sogar besser sind, eben WEIL sie ihre Klasse meistens erheblich besser kennen und beherrschen.

Genauso DUMM sind die Hinweise, das man sich eben über die Marken der Inis das erste PvE-Set erfarmen soll, denn nicht jeder hat die Zeit dazu, geschweige denn den Nerv sich mit eben diesen dummen Leuten da durchzuprügeln, nur um dann, wenn das Set nahezu komplett ist, feststellen zu dürfen, das man gleich wieder anfangen kann, weil es VERALTET ist.

Außerdem gibt es Klassen, wie z. B. Ele-Schamis, für die die meisten Marken-Teile schlichtweg SCHROTT sind, weil deren Stats für HEILER da sind, aber nicht mal ansatzweise für Eles.



Vergleicht also nicht immer Äpfel mit Birnen, sondern Dinge, die auch vergleichbar sind, eben Deadly mit T7,5 oder von mir aus T8 usw., alles andere ist einfach nur engstirning und DUMM.

Sicherlich hab ich auch kein Verständnis dafür, wenn jemand in diesem Euip versucht PDK zu fahren, würde ich mir nie anmaßen, aber alles darunter, von den Hardmodes abgesehen, das geht mit dem Equipment und Skill ganz problemlos und gerade Heiler sind oftmals froh darüber, eben WEIL die Leute auch mal zwei Treffer aushalten und bei nem Krit nicht gleich umfallen.


EDIT: Fällt mir eben noch ein: mein Unholy DK rennt auch komplett in Deadly rum, hat sein Hitcap trotzdem voll erreicht und lacht sich auch über die ganzen T8 PvE Nullen weg.


----------



## Neme16 (13. Oktober 2009)

Wer gut PvP spielt , hat meistens auch viel PvE Content gecleart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (13. Oktober 2009)

> Genauso DUMM sind die Hinweise, das man sich eben über die Marken der Inis das erste PvE-Set erfarmen soll, denn nicht jeder hat die Zeit dazu,



mh, also findest Du es eher besser wenn sich jeder durchschleifen lässt was anderen gegenüber recht unfair ist, nur weil die Leute keine
Zeit haben? Ich glaub das ist dann das Problem der Leute...Sorry, aber ich
musste mir mein equip auch zusammenfarmen und lass  mich nirgendwo durchziehen. Und als "Dumm" würde ich das nicht bezeichen, nur
als fleißig und meiner Meinung nach, das es doch noch Leute gibt die ihren Arsch hoch kriegen ;P


----------



## GeratGonzo (13. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> EDIT: Fällt mir eben noch ein: mein Unholy DK rennt auch komplett in Deadly rum, hat sein Hitcap trotzdem voll erreicht und lacht sich auch über die ganzen T8 PvE Nullen weg.



Schön das du soviel zu sagen hast, aber es geht nicht darum wer besser ist (Ja, es gibt auch PvP nullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) es geht darum daß, auch wenn du dein hit cap erreicht hast (8% ka was du mit deinen 13% uns sagen willst) verschenkst du trotzdem stats!
So war es(ok die anfangssets waren derbts gut im vergleich), so ist es und so wirds gewiss bleiben.

So long


----------



## Anaamuu (13. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Schön das du soviel zu sagen hast, aber es geht nicht darum wer besser ist (Ja, es gibt auch PvP nullen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Verschenkst du Marken / Tokens, das wir arme PvP Nullen uns mit PvE Equip eindecken können ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
SCNR... 

Selten soviel geballten Unsinn gelesen... meine SV Jägerin ist bei 38 % Crit ( unbuffed ) und hat 175 Hit, ergo 11 Punkte über Cap..  unbuffed 22k Life, buffed noch mehr.. unsre Raidheilerin freuts, denn ich halt schon mal 2 Hits aus oder ne kleinere AoE ohne gleich im Dreck zu liegen. 
Einzig die Schußwaffe muss ich tauschen, aber Kel die Socke gibt seine nich her .. und für Marken hab ich noch keine gesehen... 

Ich hätte theoretisch mein ganzes blaues Zeug anbehalten können und mich paarmal durch Naxx schleifen lassen, um mich zu equippen. Aber so ne Kameradensau bin ich nicht. Trinkets, Hals und Umhang sowie Hose / Schuhe sind Pve, der Rest ist aufgefüllt mit PvP Gear.  Hat mich bisher keiner angemeckert deswegen.


----------



## Mäuserich (13. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Vergleicht also nicht immer Äpfel mit Birnen, sondern Dinge, die auch vergleichbar sind, eben Deadly mit T7,5 oder von mir aus T8 usw., alles andere ist einfach nur engstirning und DUMM.
> 
> [...]


Ich habe jetzt einfach mal 2 items des selben itemlevels rausgesucht, der itemplatz war zufällig gewählt, ein Magier-Set hab ich genommen weil ich da im Gegensatz zum Schami definitv die Nützlichkeit Werte beurteilen kann:

*S5 -> item Lvl 213*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*T7½ -> item Lvl 213*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleichen wir also die fürs PvE wichtigen Stats:

Crit-Wertung: gleichwertig
Zaubermacht: gleichwertig
Int: T7½ besser
Wille: T7½ besser
Sockel: gleichwertig
Sockelbonus: T7½ besser
Setbonus: T7½ besser

wie du siehst kann S5 in KEINER Kategorie T7½ schlagen! (vom PvE Gesichtspunkt aus gesehen, denn um den gehts hier schliesslich)

Da ich davon ausgehe das du (und andere die "neuer" in der Diskussion sind) nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen haben fasse ich nochmal einige wenige Fakten zusammen:

PvP-Equip geht in Raids wenn die Leistung des Spielers angemessen ist, d.h. das z.B. die DPS stimmt. Damit die Leistung stimmt muss allerdings in der Regel ein höheres item Level auf den PvP items sein als wenn der selbe Spiele PvE items tragen würde. Folglich hätte jemand mit S5 nichts in Ulduar 25 verloren, jemand mit T7½ hingehen schon, um mal das oben genannte Beispiel aufzugreifen.

Nullnummen, Vollhonks, Lowbobs oder wie man sie auch immer nennen will gibt es sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP wenn du (oder andere) hier also im PvP-Equip mehr Leistung bringen als vom item Level her gleich ausgestattete PvE'ler beweisst das nicht die Überlegenheit von PvP-Gear sondern einfach nur das die anderen schlecht spielen.



Anaamuu schrieb:


> [...] unbuffed 22k Life, buffed noch mehr.. unsre Raidheilerin freuts, denn ich halt schon mal 2 Hits aus oder ne kleinere AoE ohne gleich im Dreck zu liegen. [...]


AoE der unvermeidbar ist, ist von seinem Schaden her darauf ausgelegt das man den in PvE-Equip locker überlebt wenn alle ihren Job richtig machen.

Wer vermeidbaren AoE frisst kann nicht spielen, jedoch lässt sich diese spielerische Inkompetenz durchaus mit Abhärtung und PvP-Gear Bonus-Ausdauer durchaus aufwiegen, GZ dazu!


----------



## sorgus (13. Oktober 2009)

kommt 1. darauf an, wos hingehn soll...und 2. obs komplettes pvp gear is oder nur teile um z.b. minderwertiges blaues auszutauschen.
ich selbst, hab mit meim heil druiden 2 teile vom pvp gear an und heile damit ganz ordentlich. prob is atm. (auf unserem server) dass man kaum/gar nicht gruppen für hc inis findet, oder maln naxx raid, bei dem man sich bissl pve gear holen kann...einziges was mir aufgefallen ist, mein ehemaliger holy pala hat im pvp gear nicht so viel dmg gemacht, wie jetzt, wo ich ihm bissl pve geholt habe. was wohl auf fehlendes hit etc. zurückzuführen ist.

alles in allem kann man nur sagen, dass das pvp zeug als anfangs gear für hcs und vllt. archa ausreicht, alles was darüber hinausgeht sollte mit pve gemacht werden.


----------



## Schnatti (13. Oktober 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> 1. Life ist unerheblich. Life bringt genau o DPS
> 2. Kippt ihr um dann nicht wegen zuwenig life sondern weil = Scheiß Movement vielleicht is auch der heiler schlecht oder ihr seids out of range
> 
> 3 LIFE = 0 DPS
> ...



Jägerskill Überleben: 3/3 Jäger vs Natur: Erhöht eure Angriffskraft um einen Betrag der 30% eurer Ausdauer entspricht


----------



## Mäuserich (13. Oktober 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Jägerskill Überleben: 3/3 Jäger vs Natur: Erhöht eure Angriffskraft um einen Betrag der 30% eurer Ausdauer entspricht


Ausnahmefall...


----------



## Schnatti (13. Oktober 2009)

Sicher xD ich mag auch keine PvPler im Raid haben. Jedenfalls habe ich es noch nie erlebt das ein PVPler vorne war im DMG, aber das Problem ist jenes..a) wenn man falsch argumentiert wird man auch wenn man Recht hat am Ende auf die falschen Argumente festgenagelt, b) viel PvEler können auch keinen dmg machen (keine ahung wieso aber DD´s bei Archa mit 2k dps -.-?) und c) im PVP lernt mans spielen. Man reagiert schneller, kennt mehr Skills und weiß wie man sich aus einer Notsituation helfen kann. Bin dafür das man PVPLern zumindest eine Chance gibt.


----------



## McChrystal (13. Oktober 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> AoE der unvermeidbar ist, ist von seinem Schaden her darauf ausgelegt das man den in PvE-Equip locker überlebt wenn alle ihren Job richtig machen.
> Wer vermeidbaren AoE frisst kann nicht spielen, jedoch lässt sich diese spielerische Inkompetenz durchaus mit Abhärtung und PvP-Gear Bonus-Ausdauer durchaus aufwiegen, GZ dazu!


Diese Aussage trifft das Kernproblem ziemlich genau. Und es geht dabei nicht um spielerisches Können, sonder nur um die Itemwahl.


----------



## Anaamuu (13. Oktober 2009)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Nullnummen, Vollhonks, Lowbobs oder wie man sie auch immer nennen will gibt es sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP wenn du (oder andere) hier also im PvP-Equip mehr Leistung bringen als vom item Level her gleich ausgestattete PvE'ler beweisst das nicht die Überlegenheit von PvP-Gear sondern einfach nur das die anderen schlecht spielen.
> 
> 
> AoE der unvermeidbar ist, ist von seinem Schaden her darauf ausgelegt das man den in PvE-Equip locker überlebt wenn alle ihren Job richtig machen.
> ...



Und warum spielen sie schlechter ? Weil sie zwar T 9000 haben, aber null Ahnung vom Char. Wenn ich mit meiner Jägerin im 25ger ( wenn der Tank ordentlich Aggro hält ), so mal locker meine 3.5k raushaue, während neben mir der Magier 1k unter mir dümpelt im T8dreiviertel... dann macht definitiv er was verkehrt. 

Oh, und ich kann spielen..keine Sorge.  Ich quote mich einfach mal selbst : 



> Sehr simpel... ausm PvP : AoE ? na da geh ich doch raus...



Ich spiele nicht erst seit gestern, sondern schon ein wenig länger. AoE / schwarze Löcher / wasauchimmer aufm Boden heisst für mich : beweg deinen Arsch nach links / rechts, Hauptsache RAUS DA ! 
Bei Koralon schon selbst gesehen, einen Magier und 2 Schurken, die stumpf im Feuer stehen geblieben sind... trugen übrigens das kaufbare Marken T Set.. 
Keine weiteren Fragen, euer Ehren. 

Sehr richtig Schnatti.. ich weiß, wozu mein Stich des Flügeldrachen gut ist ( nämlich, um dem Heiler das Add vom Hintern zu klauben zB ), oder mein Streuschuß.. oder... oder... oder... 
Im PVP sind schnelle Reaktionen wichtig - und auch das man mal hinter sich guckt, wie und wann ich meine Fallen setze ( Timing ). 
Abschreckung / Rückzug verwende ich auch PvE, weils doch einige Bosse gibt, die einen gern mal " ranholen " oder wenn ich ein Add habe und es dann mit Hilfe von Fallen kite, bis der Tank es sich geholt hat. 

Und mein lieber Mäuserich : GZ zu soviel Ignoranz " wer PvP trägt muss draußen bleiben !!!!!!!1111111111 " ... Das sag ich dann in abgewandelter Form im BG : wer PvE trägt, muss raus !!!!1111" .  Ihr lasst mich nicht auf eure Spielwiese, also bleibt auch weg von meiner. 

Achja : Archa 25ger Hero 3.6k DPS raidbuffed.. mit PvP Gear... Zufall ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LubuLegend (13. Oktober 2009)

60% der Beiträge sind doch wohl nicht euer ernst oder?
Wenn die Setteile oder sonstiger PvP-Krams besser sind als das PvE Equip, warum soll man es nicht anziehen? 
Fehlendes Hitcap? 1-2x durch Ulduar, man ersetzt 2-3 Itemslots durch Hit-Zeug und schon ist man am Cap. 
das relentless 2h Schwert, bzw Axt, ist das beste DK Tankschwert. Genauso wie manche Stäbe und Kolben die BiS Items für Healer sind. Von manchen Trinkets ganz zu schweigen. Hosen aus Tausendwinter? Ich kenne einige Plattenträger und Dudutanks, die damit rumlaufen. Ich kenne Leute, die mit vollem PvP Equip > 4000 AP haben. Im Raid fahren diese Leute 5k DPS. Ist zwar nicht genauso gut wie ein PvE Spieler mit gleichwertigem Equip - aber who cares?

Fakt ist, dass man auch mit PvP Klamotten durchaus eine Alternative im Gegenzug zu PvE Items hat. Warum sollte ich auf gute PvP Armschienen verzichten, wenn ich nur irgendwelche 0815 PvE Teile besitze?
Es ist mir ein Rätsel, wie manche Leute denken.

75% aller Forenbeiträge handeln darum, wie schlecht WoW doch ist, zu leicht, zu gimpig, whatever. 
Jetzt wundere ich mich, warum durch Equip-Checks das Spiel schwerer werden soll? Warum sollte ich mit Full-PvE Gear in einem Raid rein, um 500-1000 DPS mehr zu machen, um den Gammelschaden anderer Leute wieder zu kompensieren? Was kann ich dafür, dass ich mit 4,5k DPS in den oberen Schadenspotenzialen eines Radomraids stecke, und Leute mit 3k DPS rumjammern, dass ich die falschen Items anhabe?!

Ich weiss nicht ob solche eiffersüchtig auf Leute seit, die hochwertige Gladi-Sachen tragen. Ich weiss genausowenig, warum Spieler mit Top(!) Equip nicht mitgenommen werden, weil einem seine Itemstats bei 248 Items nicht passen. Ausserdem weiss ich nicht, ob Leute die darüber rumjammern, sich jemals mit den PvP-Teilen auseinander gesetzt haben. Das einzige was ich weiss ist, dass Leute mal wieder zu Lootgeil sind. 
"Er hat PvP Equip, er verdient es nicht das zu kriegen, wozu ich auch im Raid bin, ich hab ja dafür gearbeitet!". - Der andere für sein PvP auch?
Und wieso macht er vergleichbar guten DMG mit deinem Gear?

Hell, und am Ende ist wieder Blizzard schuld.

Um die aufgeregten Leute zu beruhigen: hasserfüllte und nun auch tödliche Setteile kriegen genausoviele Leute, die keine Ahnung von ihrem Char haben, wie im PvE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (13. Oktober 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Wer nur stur seine Rota durchprügelt liegt in der Regel als erster im Staub und belastet sinnlos Tanks und Heiler.



JA was denn nun, entweder stur die Rota durchklicken und DPS machen, es heist ja DPS ist wichtiger denn je, oder movement und weniger DPS haben. 

Irgendwie ticken viele nicht richtig, seit es Recount oder ähnliches gibt. 

Auch erlebt, junger Tank zum grossen Teil blau, da hält man sich natürlich zurück als guter DD damit man nicht die Ar-sch_karte zieht, Maulte mich Einer an "Ey du NOOB kannst wohl nicht spielen" weil mein Char so wenig Schaden mache, obwohl full epic. Naja ob er es begriffen hat weis ich nicht, jedenfalls ist der immer als erster umgefallen. 

ich verstehe diese Diskussion so wie so nicht, ist doch völlig egal ob PvP oder PvE Ausrüstung  ob viel oder wenig DPS, ob ein run länger dauert oder nicht weil Schaden fehlt ,und so weiter, und so weiter. Spielt doch einfach SPIELEN, WoW ist ein Spiel kein Wettkampf um DPS oder 251er Ausrüstung. Solange die Gegner fallen ist es super, wenn nicht, macht es auch nichts.  Neue Gruppe neues Glück. 
Ihr macht euch bloß selber Stress.


----------



## Xiut (13. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Leute,
> 
> wie der Titel schon beschreibt, wollte ich fragen was ihr davon haltet wenn "DDs" mit Gladiator sachen im Raid rumhüpfen?!?
> 
> ...



Nach dem 4ten Wipe? Oo Gut das du früher mit classic nicht gespielt hast (denk ich mal bei der reaktion).

Also ich finde solange sie genügend Schaden machen ist das ok. Aber Grundsätzlich finde ich das man mit PVE Equip auch nur inzen macht und mit PVP nur PVP. Dafür gibt es ja den Unterschied.


----------



## GeratGonzo (13. Oktober 2009)

Xiut schrieb:


> Nach dem 4ten Wipe? Oo Gut das du früher mit classic nicht gespielt hast (denk ich mal bei der reaktion).



Doch zu klassikzeiten hab ich auch schon wow gespielt.

Aber wenns immer am selben Grund liegt das man wiped, dann sind 4 versuche ausreichend um zu wissen "Das gibt keinen"


----------



## Fusssi (13. Oktober 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> JA was denn nun, entweder stur die Rota durchklicken und DPS machen, es heist ja DPS ist wichtiger denn je, oder movement und weniger DPS haben.
> 
> Irgendwie ticken viele nicht richtig, seit es Recount oder ähnliches gibt.


Schön aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen du .......!

Wo hab ich gesagt das es um max dps geht? Nen DD-Krieger full gladdi der im dmg unterm tank liegt ist nen gimp und movementkruppel! <---- Das hab ich gesagt!
Und wenn du meinst mich beleidigen zu müssen... lass es, das kann ich besser!

Ich bin Tank und Heiler, generell geht mir recount am Arsch vorbei. Außer wenn nen DD schlechter ist als nen Tank, obwohl er nichts anderes zu tun hat als drauf zu prügeln!


----------



## Eysenbeiss (13. Oktober 2009)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Sicher xD ich mag auch keine PvPler im Raid haben. Jedenfalls habe ich es noch nie erlebt das ein PVPler vorne war im DMG, aber das Problem ist jenes..a) wenn man falsch argumentiert wird man auch wenn man Recht hat am Ende auf die falschen Argumente festgenagelt, b) viel PvEler können auch keinen dmg machen (keine ahung wieso aber DD´s bei Archa mit 2k dps -.-?) und c) im PVP lernt mans spielen. Man reagiert schneller, kennt mehr Skills und weiß wie man sich aus einer Notsituation helfen kann. Bin dafür das man PVPLern zumindest eine Chance gibt.



Genau so ist es, wie ich auch schon erwähnt habe, schauen ob und was geht und dann entscheiden, aber von vornherein ausgrenzen ist schlicht dumm.

@Anaamuu: lass dich knutschen ;-)

@ LubuLegend: schöne Ergänzug zu meinen Beiträgen ;-)

@ Mäuserich: gut, von mir schlecht formuliert, aber man vergleicht eben nicht T7,5 mit S5, sondern mit S6, dergleichen T8 mit Deadly und wenn du das machst, dann siehst du worauf ich hinaus wollte.

PvP-ler lassen sich ja nun auch nicht durch Inis ziehen, gerade DAS ist eher bei den PvE-lern der Fall, wir wollen ja unsere Marken und Token VERDIENEN, aber man lässt uns nicht und das mit extrem fadenscheinigen Argumenten und Ausreden.

Wie oft hab ich schon gelesen "Eigentlich gehen wir da nur mit 20 + 5 halben rein, wenn die 20 es nicht schaffen, dann ist der ganze Raid kaputt, weil der Rest einfach nichts kann" und damit sind immer, wirklich immer PvE-ler gemeint

Wie ich ansonsten auch schon erwähnt habe, gerade für Ele-Schamis ist es KEINE Alternative sich Items über Marken zu besorgen, denn die sind allesamt Crap bzw. für Heiler, mit Ausnahme der Teile, die man über den Umweg der Token bekommen kann, also Kopf und Brust und jeweils 58 Marken sind für jemanden, der nicht allzu viel Zeit hat, doch eine Menge Holz, speziell wenn man eben wirklich erst mal Leute finden muss, die einen trotz des angeblich so bescheidenen PvP-Gear mitnehmen.

Ich will mir gar nicht erst vorstellen wie das auf Servern ist, die weniger bevölkert sind als Ysera oder Norgannon, vermutlich hätt ich dann schon sämtliche Chars transferiert.


----------



## Anaamuu (13. Oktober 2009)

Huch, welch Ehre Eysenbeiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( womit hab ich das verdient )


----------



## Eysenbeiss (13. Oktober 2009)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Huch, welch Ehre Eysenbeiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit sinn- und gehaltvollen Beiträgen, die aber bei vielen hier leider eh keine Einsicht fördern werden, denn es darf einfach nicht sein, das jemand anders Recht haben könnte und man selbst eben nicht.


----------



## Anaamuu (13. Oktober 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Mit sinn- und gehaltvollen Beiträgen, die aber bei vielen hier leider eh keine Einsicht fördern werden, denn es darf einfach nicht sein, das jemand anders Recht haben könnte und man selbst eben nicht.


Hieß es nicht mal : Einsicht ist der erste Weg zur Besserung ? ;-) 

Naja, mit manchen " Betonköpfen " hier ist eh nicht zu diskutieren, ohne das sie gleich im Flamewar versinken oder ( * stampf stampf * ) auf _ihrem _Recht beharren.
Wenn ich wieder Archa 25 hab, screen ich mal meine DPS <--> Equip ab, vielleicht wird dann mal Ruhe.


----------



## tagone1 (14. Oktober 2009)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Achja : Archa 25ger Hero 3.6k DPS raidbuffed.. mit PvP Gear... Zufall ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gz...


----------



## gosiggi (14. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein Beispiel zum Thema PDK mit PVP'lern bzw PVP'ler mit teils 200/213er Item Level. 

Ich bin mit meinem Tank Paladin einmal Dienstags Abends in einen PDK10er Raid gegangen weil denen dort nur noch der Tank fehlte. 
Es war eine PVP Grp bzw. nur ein Mage dabei der noch wie ich PVE Equipt war. 
Es stand nur noch Anub Arak, ich dachte mir naja 10 maximal 15 Minuten und fertig is die Geschichte. 

Wenn ich euch nun sage das wir bei Anub Arak so ca. 8x gewipt sind, weil den PVP'lern das Verständnis dafür fehlte das man im PVE eine Menge Movement braucht so ist das Milde ausgedrückt, genauso wie es x mal im TS gesagt wurde man sollte sich doch da und da weg bewegen. 

Nun ja es wurde geschafft mit 8 Wipes was wieder unnötige Reppkosten bedeutete aber was sollte es.
Ich wurde gefragt ob ich nicht in die Gilde eine reine PVP Gilde kommen möchte, weil diese sich nun auch ans PVE wagen will. 
Ich willigte ein, Mittwochs stand erneut PDK10er an. 
Doch was ich da erleben mußte das ist fast einen Oscar wert, denn wenn PVP'ler meinen nur weil diese ein Gladiset haben Imba sind und nicht das machen müssen was PVE'ler ihnen sagen da diese PDK schon x Mal im schnell Modus clear haben dann tuts mir leid. 
Und der Höhepunkt war dann das es hieß wenn der 25er PDK ansteht hätten die PVP'ler vorrang auf die HC Marken da sie für Arena T9,25 Teile bräuchten. 
Es dauerte dann noch ganze 30 Sekunden bis ich den Raid und die Gilde geleavt habe. 


Nur weil Vek'lor ein PVP Realm ist , muss es aber nicht heißen, das PVP'ler im Raid mitgenommen werden müssen. 

PVP'ler mit Gladi Set im PVE Raid und ich leave den Raid bevor dieser angefangen hat. 

Duell zwischen PVE'ler und PVP'ler 
ausgehend von meinem DUDU als Katze..... gegen einen Gladi DK der DK hat von 10 Duellen nicht eines gewonnen, aber ach ja stimmt ja Druiden sind ja Crit Imun oder wie war das? 
Halt ne zählt ja nur für PVE als ich dann auch mein Gladiset für den Druiden anzog und wieder ein Duell gegen den gleichen DK machte mußte ich feststellen das dieses ganz knapp ausgegangen war, und ich fast selbst verreckt wäre.

Komischer Zufall oder denn warum sollten PVE'ler nicht genauso gut oder sogar besser 1k Winter halten oder einnehmen können wie ein Raid mit reinen PVP'ler. 
Denn eines ist mir aufgefallen mit PVE Equip mach ich im PVP mehr DMG als mit PVP Equip und der Gegner geht schneller down. 

Alles nur eigene Erfahrungswerte irgendwie welche ich im letzten Jahr gesammelt habe....


----------



## Freelancer (14. Oktober 2009)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> durch aus hat es mit den sachen zu tun
> weil auf dem gladi zeugs ist keine trefferwertung drauf und für dds ist das mal ganz schlecht
> gut bei heilen weiß ich net wie das mit gladi zeugs ist aber ich denk mal die halten net so lange durch als heiler mit pve ausrüstung




Bei Heilern das gleiche Pvp zeug hat nix im pve content zu suchen man kann zwar mal 1-2 Teile mit einbauen aber normal hat es nix da zu suchen


DD`s fehlt bei pvp zeug Trefferwertung so das man zu viel verfehlt das der schaden derbe sinken würde 

Heilern fehlt meistens int so das sie zu wenig mana haben um ein langen Kampf durch zu heilen

Tanks außer druiden fehlt Verteidigungswertung  auch wenn man auch critimmun durch abhärtung werden kann aber optimal ist halt Verteidigung und ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht wie viel Abhärtung man dafür braucht aber der wird sehr hoch sein ich denke mal weit über 1000 ah

Druiden leben ja von der Ausdauer aber ob da pvp zeug sinn macht das weiß ich nicht aber Trefferwertungen ist da auch zu wenig drauf

Im pvp braucht man 5% Trefferwertung im pve als caster z.b 17% die wird  man mit Pvp Klamotten schwer erreichen (ohne Support versteht sich)

Ok man könnte das fehlende zwar sockel aber normal gehören da andere sachen rein so das der Verlust viel zu hoch wäre und der pve ler wieder besser wäre 


In heros ist es bei dd´s aber eigentlich egal was man an hat aber da reicht ja auch erdschild und heiltotem um den Tank zu heilen wenn die dd´s nicht agro ziehen, ja das geht schon oft genug gemacht bevor jetzt einer meint das geht nie ok pdc wird das auch nicht gehen aber die meisten Instanzen kann man so auch heilen im pve zeug ^^

Kurz 

Pvp zeug ist für Pvp
Pve zeug für Pve

Ganz einfach ^^

Und da kann man auch noch soviel skill haben wenn die Ausrüstung nicht richtig ist kann man sich den skill sonst wo hin stecken 

Und wenn einer meint der so eine faceroll klasse im pvp hat auch gleich meint er hätte skill dem sag ich mal never ^^

achja ich hab eh kein skill weil ich beim schami z.b null plan vom Verstärker habe also kenne ich meine klasse schon mal nicht richtig allerdings brauch ich es auch nicht weil er im raid schon immer heiler war wenn ich Schaden machen will dann spiele ich hexe wenn ich tanken will Spiel ich Dk ^^




> Was kann ich dafür, dass ich mit 4,5k DPS in den oberen Schadenspotenzialen eines Radomraids stecke, und Leute mit 3k DPS rumjammern, dass ich die falschen Items anhabe?!



In einem guten Radomraids bist du damit aber ganz weit hinten und knapp vor den Tanks gute Pve dd´s sind im Moment so bei 8-9 k dps im Raid meine Hexe die 1 Monat 80 ist macht ohne Support schon 5,5k dps an der Puppe in der Kammer liegt sie so bei 6-7k je nach Support also so pralle sind 4.5k dps jetzt mal nicht  finde ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majo81 (14. Oktober 2009)

morgen erstmal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich zock PVP fast genausoviel wie PVE und hab mir für meinen Teil,auch Gladiteile geholt um fehlendes oder schlechtere Ausrüstung damit zu ersetzen! (das war zu naxx 10 Zeiten)

Mittlerweile hab ich mir als Gildenloser "Casual" Zocker ohne grosse Connections ne sehr vernünftige PVE Ausrüstung  ergaunert,weil ichs irgendwo als Pflicht anseh neben "Erfahrung" bei Bossen auch passendes Gear mitzunehmen!Wegen den Waffen seh ich´s auch nicht so Problematisch,weder bei Heal noch DD´s diverse Gladiteile mitzunehmen.

Naja,und es gibt eben Leute die hören entweder im TS ned zu oder können einfach ned im Game schnell genug agieren.Wie bei den Flammen bei Koralon...weiss au ned was da los is!Muss man sich eben Mühe geben,und was für den Loot tun!

Wünsch nen angenehmen Tag,haut rein! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paxter (14. Oktober 2009)

gosiggi schrieb:


> Und der Höhepunkt war dann das es hieß wenn der 25er PDK ansteht hätten die PVP'ler vorrang auf die HC Marken da sie für Arena T9,25 Teile bräuchten.
> Es dauerte dann noch ganze 30 Sekunden bis ich den Raid und die Gilde geleavt habe.


30 sec - doch so lange  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paxter (14. Oktober 2009)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Achja : Archa 25ger Hero 3.6k DPS raidbuffed.. mit PvP Gear... Zufall ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sorry,aber 3.6k dps in nem 25er sind für ne pure dmg klasse einfach nur peinlich und das beweist doch einmal mehr das man im pvp equip für den rest des raids nur ein klotz am bein ist.


----------



## Mightyskull (14. Oktober 2009)

mein tankbärchi is  pvp eqpt und ich muss sagen bin sehr zufrieden

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?c=4755236


----------



## Anaamuu (14. Oktober 2009)

Paxter schrieb:


> sorry,aber 3.6k dps in nem 25er sind für ne reine damge klasse einfach nur peinlich und das beweist doch einmal mehr das man im pvp equip für den rest des raids nur ein klotz am bein ist.



Solche Aussagen sind mehr als peinlich.... Archa... der absolute Freelootboss, da reichen dir 10 DDs mit 2.5 k der Rest auf 3k. 

Sorry, aber ihr Müll PvE Gimps seid für uns PvP'ler auch der absolute Stein am Bein.. bitte... haut aus den BGs ab.. ich kann eure " Gimpvisagen " nimmer sehen. Ihr spielt einfach nur peinlich, eure Reaktionen sind lahmer alsn Esel auf Dope . 

( Nehmt die Ironie und nagelt sie euch bitte an die Wand. Manche Leute sind hier wirklich mehr als peinlich... klar kann ich meine Jägerin nicht gegen Ulduar / PDK Chars messen ... will ich das ? Nö ... ich will hier eins : SPAß ... und kein Drecks DPS Race und Gimps die mir " PvE Gear only " hinrotzen oder DPS und Equipchecks, bitte bitte liebe " Wannabes "  bleibt in euren Kellern.. ! )

Achja.. ich werd mich hier nicht weiter auf hingerotzte Bemerkungen äußern a la Paxter. Ich bin euch sture und einsichtslose _Pfosten _ sowas von Leid...


----------



## Thoor (14. Oktober 2009)

gosiggi schrieb:


> Quote


Du weisst aber schon das man dein ganzes Beispiel auch mit PVEler bringen könnte oder? Ich mein den PVEler fehlt zum Beispiel im BG hart an Verständis wenn sie überhaupt spielen und nicht AFK rumstehen nach dem Motto "Warum soll ich etwas machen? ICh will nur Ehre für Gems und meine Rüstung mach ich mir sicher nicht schmutzig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (14. Oktober 2009)

Also mal Ehrlich, ihr diskutiert hier über einen Content, der mit ausgeschaltetem Monitor noch nicht schwer wird, das PvP Equip nicht reicht?

Ich hab meinen Schurken nur im PvP gelevelt, als ich 80 wurde hatte er das komplette Billig Set + non Set Teile dann ab ins AH und nen Epic Dolch gekauft und nen 1,3er offhand billig Dolch. Alles verzaubert und gesockelt und schwup im 10er 3k DPS im 25er 4k DPS (Koralon). Das reicht doch vollkommen. Klar es ist nur ein Twink und nicht jeder Frisch 80er kann sich 2 mal Berserker und die Epischen Steine leisten aber selbst ohne kommen 2,5 -3,5k DPS rum. Das reicht für Archa,Ony,PdK.


----------



## Paxter (14. Oktober 2009)

Anaamuu schrieb:


> Achja.. ich werd mich hier nicht weiter auf hingerotzte Bemerkungen äußern a la Paxter. Ich bin euch sture und einsichtslose _Pfosten _ sowas von Leid...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
der einzige der hier irgendwelchen "dünnpfiff" hintotzt bist ja wohl du,einstein.
wenn einem die argumente ausgehen (oder gar keine hat) beleidigt man halt die leute,hauptsache man kann davon ablenken das man unrecht hat.


----------



## Anaamuu (14. Oktober 2009)

> Nehmt die Ironie und nagelt sie euch bitte an die Wand.





Spoiler



Wer hier am lautesten schreit hat eh Unrecht. 
Und da mir diese Diskussion zu müßig ist, mich jedesmal mit weiteren hingerotzten Flachargumenten rumzuschlagen.. Kommentare nochmal lesen.. 
Oder in Zukunft gleich 3x lesen - Einstein.


----------



## Pusillin (14. Oktober 2009)

GeratGonzo schrieb:


> Ich habs gerafft, wollte auch nur sagen, daß bei dds 90% der PvP Teile in meinen augen fürn A*** sind im PvE.
> Tanks sind die einzigste Klasse, die im PvE sich mit manchen PvP teilen sehen lassen können da sie gerade bei frischen 80iger tanks oft zum critimun sein helfen.
> 
> Aber wenn ein mage komplett in s6 rumläuft, Abhärtung etc. gesockelt hat und den Boss nur mit 60% der Zauber trifft... Dann bin ich der Meinung das da was falsch läuft... Und ich hatte 4 von solchen Helden im raid.


Also erstens gibt es auf PvP sachen sehr wohl trefferwertung,
und zweitens: Was ist dir lieber:
nen blauer/grüner questgegenstand oder nen epic 213er PvP gegenstand?
Als ich in einigen Slots noch solche sachen hatte habe ich pvp sachen reingetan, war wesentlich effektiver.


----------



## Pusillin (14. Oktober 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Also mal Ehrlich, ihr diskutiert hier über einen Content, der mit ausgeschaltetem Monitor noch nicht schwer wird, das PvP Equip nicht reicht?
> 
> Ich hab meinen Schurken nur im PvP gelevelt, als ich 80 wurde hatte er das komplette Billig Set + non Set Teile dann ab ins AH und nen Epic Dolch gekauft und nen 1,3er offhand billig Dolch. Alles verzaubert und gesockelt und schwup im 10er 3k DPS im 25er 4k DPS (Koralon). Das reicht doch vollkommen. Klar es ist nur ein Twink und nicht jeder Frisch 80er kann sich 2 mal Berserker und die Epischen Steine leisten aber selbst ohne kommen 2,5 -3,5k DPS rum. Das reicht für Archa,Ony,PdK.


Naja Schurke ist auch was anderes..
Vertraut man gewissen Seiten haben schurken ein weitaus höheres schadenspotenzial als andere klassen.
Und habt ihr schon mal einen dd gesehen, der bei ony 25er mit recht guten eq, nem 200er dolch und nem 232er dolch,
14k dps fährt??? (außer schurken) Und das war kein Kampf mit massen add pulls, ganz normaler fight, auch zuende geführt etc.


----------



## d3faultPlayer (14. Oktober 2009)

mir is heute folgendes passiert:

ich will mich mit meinem PvE-equip, was meiner meinung nach für Koralon greicht hätte, für Koralon melden, abgelehnt, warum? nur 3 epics, der rest blau, der leiter meinte: sry zu wenig epics, du fährst zu wenig dmg, auf die frage ob er sich die werte angeschaut hätte, sagt er nur: nö, würde vie zu lange dauern alles nachzuschauen.


naja, PvP equip angelegt, eigentlich wollte ich nur mal aus spaß nem raidleiter zuwinken, plötzlich kommt der inv und kurz darauf das geflüsterte: rdy für koralon? equip passt, dmg bestimmt auch.



hm, was soll man dazu noch sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daniel64 (14. Oktober 2009)

hi was ist mit den violeten Stifel aus pvp die Stiefel aus lebendigen Schuppen kosten bei uns 2000g bis 3500g drum habe ich mir die Triumphale Sabatons des wütenden Gladiators geholte ghen die noch für das PVE?

Nur wer breit ist erschossen zu werden darf schissen


----------



## Er4yzer (14. Oktober 2009)

@pusillin:
bei dolchfächerspam kommen halt 14k dps rum -.- wenn der kerl in der bombphase 20k fährt kein problem... als jäger oder hexer kommste da auch locker über 10k... aber damit ist ja bald schluss weil der AoE dmg ja laut blizzard eingeschränkt werden soll (mehr als 10 targets = aufteilung des schadens afaik)


----------



## ichPWNdicke (14. Oktober 2009)

d3faultPlayer schrieb:


> mir is heute folgendes passiert:
> 
> ich will mich mit meinem PvE-equip, was meiner meinung nach für Koralon greicht hätte, für Koralon melden, abgelehnt, warum? nur 3 epics, der rest blau, der leiter meinte: sry zu wenig epics, du fährst zu wenig dmg, auf die frage ob er sich die werte angeschaut hätte, sagt er nur: nö, würde vie zu lange dauern alles nachzuschauen.
> 
> ...



du könntest blaue items mit item lvl 300 tragen

solange es nicht lila is bist du ´´nichts wert ´´ .. jaja so is das heute


----------



## Pusillin (14. Oktober 2009)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> @pusillin:
> bei dolchfächerspam kommen halt 14k dps rum -.- wenn der kerl in der bombphase 20k fährt kein problem... als jäger oder hexer kommste da auch locker über 10k... aber damit ist ja bald schluss weil der AoE dmg ja laut blizzard eingeschränkt werden soll (mehr als 10 targets = aufteilung des schadens afaik)


ich glaube nicht dass es reicht in der bombphase nur 20k zu fahren, die bombphase macht ja meines erachtens gerade mal 10% des ganzen kampfes aus,
und die 14k dps sind auf den ganzen kampf bezogen, dazu gehört auch damageverlust beim laufen, ausweichen, nova etc.
jedenfalls waren alle dds bei c.a. 5k dps, ein mage sogar auf 6.8, doch der schurke hat mal wieder übertrieben^^


----------



## Er4yzer (14. Oktober 2009)

naja aber ich denk mal der maximalschaden den du raushauen kannst mit optimaler rota und best-in-slot-overall liegt vllt bei 9k und da dran kommt _NIEMAND_.
deshalb muss er schon krass aufgelegt haben beim bomben, um insgesamt auf 14k dps zu kommen Oo


----------



## MoVedder (15. Oktober 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht dass es reicht in der bombphase nur 20k zu fahren, die bombphase macht ja meines erachtens gerade mal 10% des ganzen kampfes aus,
> und die 14k dps sind auf den ganzen kampf bezogen, dazu gehört auch damageverlust beim laufen, ausweichen, nova etc.
> jedenfalls waren alle dds bei c.a. 5k dps, ein mage sogar auf 6.8, doch der schurke hat mal wieder übertrieben^^




Es ist der Fächer, der den dps nach oben treibt.


----------



## Thoor (15. Oktober 2009)

Heute mal wieder wa slustiges erlebt in Archa 25ger 

Koralon down, meele Halsteil droppt. Ich roll drauf da ich PVP spiele (next week 2000 Rating), n PVE Holy Pala würfelts mir weg mit der Begründung "mein 2t Specc ist PVP" (Heal pvp) Retri Gear hat er nicht und er spielt auch nicht wirklich Retri aber Hauptsache Item

GZ PVELER!


----------

